# And the prep starts NOW ;)



## arcticfox

If you have been following a few post i had had up then you will be aware of whats going on but if not then here it is, I have decided to start my prep from today to give me the best chance possible so i can change and adjust before comp if something does not go the way i had planned.

Comp date is the 5th Aug so just under 18 weeks to get to were i need.

*GOAL *- To be as lean as poss

*SUPPLEMENTATION *- Test 600mg going forward, Will be Test + Tren + Mast @ 350 p/w each around the 12/10 week point and Orals added between 6/4 if needed "Anav/Prov/T3"

*DIET* - My maintenance is around 3000 kcal so will be eating around 2700 kcal for next few weeks.

*TRAINING* - Chest and Tri - Shoulders and Biceps - Legs and Abs - Back - Arms between Monday - Friday. I'm quite active at work but able to do a lot of walking so will be doing a few 1 hour walks to begin with for cardio + Other bits and bat at home + gym

*START WEIGHT *- 208.3lb

*Current Condition*









Would like to thank everyone who has helped up to now.


----------



## SmartieZ

Definitely in for this mate. What show are you going for?


----------



## Tricky

In for this. Good luck. Get your starting pictures and weight up tomorrow and let's do it. Good to see you've allowed plenty of time to slowly cut.


----------



## arcticfox

SmartieZ said:


> Definitely in for this mate. What show are you going for?


 UK BFF North on 5th Aug mate.


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> In for this. Good luck. Get your starting pictures and weight up tomorrow and let's do it. Good to see you've allowed plenty of time to slowly cut.


 Starting weigh this morning was 208.3lb forgot to add hahaha


----------



## arcticfox

Food for yesterday was 2684Kcal - P - 281g - C 250g - F 63g

Training yesterday was Shoulders and Biceps

Food for today is 2610Kcal - P 287g - 230g - F61g

Training today was Chest and Triceps

I've booked in to train with Ria Ward tomorrow so she gonna do us a few things for prep


----------



## Tricky

Any cardio yet? All the best


----------



## Sasnak

Good luck


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Any cardio yet? All the best


 Not at mo no, I do shall we say cardio with the wife  ED and tbh i want to slowly ramp things up.



Sasnak said:


> Good luck


 Thank you


----------



## TIE

Way to go, AF! Read this the other day - might inspire you...

https://bodymaxing.com/2016/09/14/muscle-memory/

Roll on August. Good luck


----------



## arcticfox

TIE said:


> Way to go, AF! Read this the other day - might inspire you...
> 
> https://bodymaxing.com/2016/09/14/muscle-memory/
> 
> Roll on August. Good luck


 Just viewing now. What was his name on here OR was it you lol


----------



## RedStar

arcticfox said:


> Just viewing now. What was his name on here OR was it you lol


 ellis ben or something.


----------



## arcticfox

RedStar said:


> ellis ben or something.


 Know that name HHMMM, Would like to know the crazy stack for that build hahahaha. Would prop scare the living crap out of me


----------



## 66983

Good luck bud, you've got some serious work and mental sacrifice over the next 18 weeks.

Not sure if you've seen @Pscarb prep thread before, it helped me loads on my last cut.

Good luck, will be keep checking in.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/18099-how-i-prepare-for-a-bodybuilding-comp/?do=embed


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Know that name HHMMM, Would like to know the crazy stack for that build hahahaha. Would prop scare the living crap out of me


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/263089-2016-prep-log/?do=embed

It's all in there for motivation mate


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

@arcticfox , Any idea what your actual stage weight will be?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

arcticfox said:


> Not at mo no*, I do shall we say cardio with the wife  ED* and tbh i want to slowly ramp things up.


 2 mins cardio + 38 mins crying doesnt count as 40 mins LISS you know


----------



## arcticfox

Lifesizepenguin said:


> 2 mins cardio + 38 mins crying doesnt count as 40 mins LISS you know


 God dam it i have found out ;( HEHEHE



Lifesizepenguin said:


> @arcticfox , Any idea what your actual stage weight will be?


 No idea mate, I'm gonna aim for 185lb and if i get there with time to spare 180lb. Im in tall class anyways as i'm 6ft 2


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

arcticfox said:


> God dam it i have found out ;( HEHEHE
> 
> No idea mate, I'm gonna aim for 185lb and if i get there with time to spare 180lb. Im in tall class anyways as i'm 6ft 2


 Best of luck - 180lb is gonna be quite a feat


----------



## arcticfox

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Best of luck - 180lb is gonna be quite a feat


 Can only try my man, This s**t is now real and need to be done.

Even wife said i'm looking leaner already HAHAHAHA she now likes ABS wtf


----------



## arcticfox

Well today's update is, I training with my coach Ria Ward today and did quads and calf's "I'm in bits"

Food for today is 2461Kcal - P 292g - C 210g - F 52g


----------



## Growing Lad

I did say it was time to start now  best of luck, 18 weeks should see you nice and lean, will be following with interest


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

arcticfox said:


> Can only try my man, This s**t is now real and need to be done.
> 
> Even wife said i'm looking leaner already HAHAHAHA she now likes ABS wtf


 They all like abs once they get em.


----------



## arcticfox

Growing Lad said:


> I did say it was time to start now  best of luck, 18 weeks should see you nice and lean, will be following with interest


 Yeah after some reflecting and comments it was defo time.

Dieting does suck though but at least i'm full at mo from clean foods


----------



## arcticfox

Lifesizepenguin said:


> They all like abs once they get em.


 My wife like smooth, She does not like as she calls it "Action man abs"


----------



## arcticfox

Well yesterday evening went a bit off track, Got home and me and wife fell out and she decided to say some nasty s**t so walked out. The cow made me miss my last meal and i'm not willing to eat at mc'ds or something.

Only a little bit of cal down but naffed me off none the less.

Food for today is 2656Kcal - P 307g - C 234g - F 55g

Will be training later tonight just after 8pm as i decided to have a extra hour or 2 in bed this AM as had doc's at 11 anyways, Will be a arm day.

Feel a bit more refreshed due to the extra sleep.


----------



## arcticfox

Another day in the gym gone, Ended up training on a empty belly "Never done before" and was not a bad session at all, Was defo hungry after though.

Was back day today with some stretching to finish.

Food for today is 2682Kcal - P 297g - C 263g - F 51g

Ready for an nice weekend of relaxing, Gonna get the foam roller out for a hour as well at some point.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

arcticfox said:


> Another day in the gym gone, Ended up training on a empty belly "Never done before" and was not a bad session at all, Was defo hungry after though.
> 
> Was back day today with some stretching to finish.
> 
> Food for today is 2682Kcal - P 297g - C 263g - F 51g
> 
> Ready for an nice weekend of relaxing, Gonna get the foam roller out for a hour as well at some point.


 I like training on an empty stomach (or a bit of whey), I feel like the post workout meal is so much more satisfying! also frees up some room for more cals after the gym!


----------



## arcticfox

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I like training on an empty stomach (or a bit of whey), I feel like the post workout meal is so much more satisfying! also frees up some room for more cals after the gym!


 I only did it because i over slept, Apparently i told the wife to wake me up at 9am WTF i said 8am. Never mind LOL.

Need the sleep anyways as quite disturbed recently.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

arcticfox said:


> I only did it because i over slept, Apparently i told the wife to wake me up at 9am WTF i said 8am. Never mind LOL.
> 
> Need the sleep anyways as quite disturbed recently.


 f**k, yeh i know, I said to my partner this morning when i opened my eyes "wake me up when it gets to 8" it was 8.30 fml.

I can imagine, I have heard that people have trouble sleeping on prep too. Never done it hotugh so I cant relate


----------



## arcticfox

Lifesizepenguin said:


> f**k, yeh i know, I said to my partner this morning when i opened my eyes "wake me up when it gets to 8" it was 8.30 fml.
> 
> I can imagine, I have heard that people have trouble sleeping on prep too. Never done it hotugh so I cant relate


 I think its a combo of work, Kids and prepping myself, I've not been that stressed TBH so prob just the kids as they keep waking up at stupid oclock and then i'm up and trying to get back to sleep, Then i'm going bed late as well.

This weekend is pure recovery time, And a play with a chain saw "Weight lose might happen fast if i cut a arm off"


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

arcticfox said:


> I think its a combo of work, Kids and prepping myself, I've not been that stressed TBH so prob just the kids as they keep waking up at stupid oclock and then i'm up and trying to get back to sleep, Then i'm going bed late as well.
> 
> This weekend is pure recovery time, And a play with a chain saw "Weight lose might happen fast if i cut a arm off"


 yeah my lad wakes me up at 5.20am daily. absolute joker!

Keep it up, itll all be wqorth it when you step on stage


----------



## arcticfox

Lifesizepenguin said:


> yeah my lad wakes me up at 5.20am daily. absolute joker!
> 
> Keep it up, itll all be wqorth it when you step on stage


 Thank you


----------



## arcticfox

Been starting to do my blood pressure as well so gonna start logging this.

Today was 125/69 pulse of 65

And a gay pic


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Been starting to do my blood pressure as well so gonna start logging this.
> 
> Today was 125/69 pulse of 65
> 
> And a gay pic
> 
> View attachment 140873


 Ffs there is no way I can un see what I've just saw so I'll quote in so others have a chance to experience what I've just went through!!!

Good luch with the diet! My scales have slowed so going to have to tighten up from Monday


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Ffs there is no way I can un see what I've just saw so I'll quote in so others have a chance to experience what I've just went through!!!
> 
> Good luch with the diet! My scales have slowed so going to have to tighten up from Monday


 HAHAHA i was gonna but that on my Instagram account but wife agreed its a bit risky hahah don'Tsee the difference to the dolly birds apart from i look horrid HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> HAHAHA i was gonna but that on my Instagram account but wife agreed its a bit risky hahah don'Tsee the difference to the dolly birds apart from i look horrid HAHAHAHAHA


 A military term we use for that would be your rats lol


----------



## Sphinkter

arcticfox said:


> HAHAHA i was gonna but that on my Instagram account but wife agreed its a bit risky hahah don'Tsee the difference to the dolly birds apart from i look horrid HAHAHAHAHA


 Get it on insta no one will laugh mate honest


----------



## arcticfox

Sphinkter said:


> Get it on insta no one will laugh mate honest


 NO one follows me that's why hahahahah


----------



## Sphinkter

arcticfox said:


> NO one follows me that's why hahahahah


 Mate I'm the same, I made an insta before xmas and I don't have Facebook or anything to link it to so have like 40 followers lol. Gotta take more gym selfies and work on those hashtags..


----------



## arcticfox

Sphinkter said:


> Mate I'm the same, I made an insta before xmas and I don't have Facebook or anything to link it to so have like 40 followers lol. Gotta take more gym selfies and work on those hashtags..


 Whats your IG name mate


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Whats your IG name mate


 Is it your first weigh in tomorrow? Do you expect to be a few lbs down?


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Is it your first weigh in tomorrow? Do you expect to be a few lbs down?


 Defo down, Wife keeps commenting about my waist looking smaller


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Defo down, Wife keeps commenting about my waist looking smaller


 She must be looking the grass cut or patio powerhosed


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> She must be looking the grass cut or patio powerhosed


 I do that anyways LOL


----------



## arcticfox

Morning you beautiful MO FO's

So another day begins, Today i think i will be doing chest and tri's.

Food for sat was 2691Kcal - P 234g - C 190g - F 113g

Food for Sun was 2748Kcal - P 209g - C 273g - F 103g

Will be starting the Test E @ 600mg instead of the Test P i have been running.

Forgot to add Blood pressure 127/61 pulse 58

Lets see what my weight is today


----------



## arcticfox

Well I'm pissed off now. Just weighed myself and 209.2 WTF

I'm defo leaner than I was. Not sure if it's because I'm on 600mg of test that's made me grow but not over eaten or out. Time to add extra cardio maybe


----------



## Sasnak

Did you move your scales. I weigh more downstairs than upstairs due to differing floor surfaces


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Well I'm pissed off now. Just weighed myself and 209.2 WTF
> 
> I'm defo leaner than I was. Not sure if it's because I'm on 600mg of test that's made me grow but not over eaten or out. Time to add extra cardio maybe


 I haven't a clue because your on gear so not sure if it could be water weight or what. Hopefully someone more experienced can chime in for you. I don't think you want to go too heavy on kcals or add cardio to early on either. Maybe get some of the guys who compete to chime in for you pal. Atleast you started prep early and have time on your side


----------



## ah24

arcticfox said:


> Well I'm pissed off now. Just weighed myself and 209.2 WTF
> 
> I'm defo leaner than I was. Not sure if it's because I'm on 600mg of test that's made me grow but not over eaten or out. Time to add extra cardio maybe


 Haven't read rest of thread..

What did weight start at? How long ago did you start the test? Are you weighing daily or weekly? Same time of day?


----------



## arcticfox

ah24 said:


> Haven't read rest of thread..
> 
> What did weight start at? How long ago did you start the test? Are you weighing daily or weekly? Same time of day?


 Hay, Was weighing weekly but just bought some proper scales so gonna do daily 1st thing as soon as i wake from now on, The new scales say 207.7 so according to them im down, The scales i was using were the shitty gym ones u out money in.

Got some clen coming tomorrow so going to be adding that also


----------



## arcticfox

@ah24 to add to the above i was on a bulk of 100mg test P EOD, Upped to 600mg P/W now but switching to test E


----------



## arcticfox

*Weight this AM 204.8*

Yesterday was a good session on Chest and Triceps.

Food for yesterday was 2682Kcal - P 312g - C 238g - F 55g

Today is going to be back, Should have a training partner today as well.

Food for today is 2706Kcal - P 293g - C 257g - F 55g

Blood Pressure 118/70 pulse 58


----------



## arcticfox

*Weight this AM 204.4*

Had a good back session yesterday, Defo gonna feel it for next few days, Even arms were fried as struggling to have a shave without my arms getting heavy as hell.

Today i don't know what i'm training as i'm with Ria Ward @ 5pm. Never trained at that time before but i bet its rammed.

Food for today is 2671Kcal - P 317g - C 212g - F 64g

Also upped the clen to 60mcg as never felt anything from the 40mcg yesterday.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> *Weight this AM 204.4*
> 
> Had a good back session yesterday, Defo gonna feel it for next few days, Even arms were fried as struggling to have a shave without my arms getting heavy as hell.
> 
> Today i don't know what i'm training as i'm with Ria Ward @ 5pm. Never trained at that time before but i bet its rammed.
> 
> Food for today is 2703Kcal - P 313g - C 220g - F 65g
> 
> Also upped the clen to 60mcg as never felt anything from the 40mcg yesterday.


 What make is your clen mate and what mcg per tab?

What dose and duration do you plan on using?

Is clen somthing you need to feel the sides to know it's working or would it be ticking along doing its job in the background?

Sorry for the questions but as you know I'm cutting too without steroids but clen is somthing I'm considering for when I hit a plateau


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> What make is your clen mate and what mcg per tab?
> 
> What dose and duration do you plan on using?
> 
> Is clen somthing you need to feel the sides to know it's working or would it be ticking along doing its job in the background?
> 
> Sorry for the questions but as you know I'm cutting too without steroids but clen is somthing I'm considering for when I hit a plateau


 Well i upped to 60mcg today "40mcg tabs" and defo now reeling, Got the edgy shakiness now lol.

Yeah when u feel the side you keep at that dose till they fade then up again till around 120mcg/140mcg which is a lot, I'm going to be running 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, You can also so 2 days on today's off but i don't see the point of that myself.

The stuff i'm running is DHR "Dynamic Hormone Replacement"

Ill post a pic if you want.


----------



## Tricky

Do you feel warmer on it? I've been reading people use it at 40-60mcg for 6-10 weeks duration without a break during their prep. That's somthing I'm interested in as I don't want to run high dose of it due to my job I couldn't get away with the shakes having to use the computer

any cardio yet?

Will you be using sun beds and or tanning injections?


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Do you feel warmer on it? I've been reading people use it at 40-60mcg for 6-10 weeks duration without a break during their prep. That's somthing I'm interested in as I don't want to run high dose of it due to my job I couldn't get away with the shakes having to use the computer
> 
> any cardio yet?
> 
> Will you be using sun beds and or tanning injections?


 I don't feel warmer per say but it is cold were i live/work, I have just started to get the edginess and shaky lol, Not good when i'm working on PC.

No cardio yet bar the cardio with the wife which is a good 30 mins worth LOL.

I will be getting on the beds, More for the skin health rather than the tan as i will be getting tanned up for the show anyways.


----------



## Sphinkter

arcticfox said:


> Whats your IG name mate


 Jordysb90 there's no much gym/lifting related stuff on there I just made one for sharing and seeing pics of the kids with my Mrs and that tbh


----------



## arcticfox

Sphinkter said:


> Jordysb90 there's no much gym/lifting related stuff on there I just made one for sharing and seeing pics of the kids with my Mrs and that tbh


 Your names not Jordon is it LOL as my name is


----------



## Sphinkter

arcticfox said:


> Your names not Jordon is it LOL as my name is


 Aye it is mate though it looks like neither of our mums could spell it right


----------



## arcticfox

Sphinkter said:


> Aye it is mate though it looks like neither of our mums could spell it right


 Well my dad wanted me to be called Gordon due to family line, Mum was not having it.

Jordon is the masculine way of spelling, Jordan is unisex


----------



## arcticfox

Morning you sexy bistardos

*Weight this AM 204.3*

Well yesterday was a kill session with Ria, Did arms and OMFG talk about burning and heavy, Did a little cardio as well, 15 min incline walking to warm up then 12 min stair master, Nothing special but something  and had a nice sauner after.

*One thing i'm not sure on is Ria has said to drop the clen as not needed yet, Input welcome*

Today is going to be glutes, Hamstring and calfs

Food for today, No idea as fancied a change from the same old same so ill have a load of meat and veg at work.


----------



## 66983

I would Lose as much as you can on maintenance, then when things stall up the cardio to twice a day then again when things slow down that's when I,d add clen. (Personally would'nt do clen just because I don't like it).

Usually what I do is keep cal's at maintenance and up cardio, when weight loss stalls up cardio again (3 times week then 4 times, 5 times, etc eventually twice a day. Only when this stalls would I drop cal's.

T3 would be my first choice and even DNP to speed things up whilst keeping as much muscle as poss.


----------



## Quackerz

arcticfox said:


> Been starting to do my blood pressure as well so gonna start logging this.
> 
> Today was 125/69 pulse of 65
> 
> And a gay pic
> 
> View attachment 140873


 Mrs. saw this pic as I was scrolling through, asked me what the f**k I was looking at. :lol:

Journals good so far mate, keep at it. :thumbup1:


----------



## arcticfox

Quackerz said:


> Mrs. saw this pic as I was scrolling through, asked me what the f**k I was looking at. :lol:
> 
> Journals good so far mate, keep at it. :thumbup1:


 Hahaha tell her not to perv on the gimp that I am hahah


----------



## arcticfox

*Weight this Fri 203.4*

Food for today is 2577Kcal - P 287g - C 171g - F 79g

*Weight this Sat 204.1*

Food for today is 2420Kcal - P 219g - C 219g - F 85g - Protein low as feel a sleep before my post bed shake ;(

*Weight this AM 203.5*

Food for today is NO IDEA YET haha


----------



## DLTBB

I think you should just listen to your coach rather than asking for a second opinion or else there's no point in paying her. I don't know who she is or what her credentials are but I'm guessing you must have done some reading in to that before hiring her and putting your trust in to her.


----------



## arcticfox

DLTBB said:


> I think you should just listen to your coach rather than asking for a second opinion or else there's no point in paying her. I don't know who she is or what her credentials are but I'm guessing you must have done some reading in to that before hiring her and putting your trust in to her.


 Yes i have followed what she has said, Ria WAS a pro BBer, Now a judge 

Google her mate


----------



## DLTBB

arcticfox said:


> Yes i have followed what she has said, Ria WAS a pro BBer, Now a judge
> 
> Google her mate


 Just listen to her then mate it's pointless asking for second opinions, that's why you're paying her TBH, so you don't have to second guess yourself. I'm surprised she didn't outline your gear protocol though, is she not clued up with that side of things?


----------



## arcticfox

DLTBB said:


> Just listen to her then mate it's pointless asking for second opinions, that's why you're paying her TBH, so you don't have to second guess yourself. I'm surprised she didn't outline your gear protocol though, is she not clued up with that side of things?


 She asked what i was doing, Don't think this is her area IMHO, I'm seeing her again next week so gonna delve a little deeper


----------



## arcticfox

*Weight yesterday AM 203.3*

*Weight this AM 203.2*

Weight still coming down if not a little slower now, No biggie as i have dropped some rice from my meals so slightly less cals but upped protein a little.

Food for yesterday is 2536Kcal - P 271g - C 199g - F 67g

Food for today is 2524Kcal - P 322g - C 184g - F 60g

Yesterday i trained Quads and Calfs, Was a hard session 

Today its going to be Chest and Tri's YAYYYYYY


----------



## arcticfox

DLTBB said:


> Just listen to her then mate it's pointless asking for second opinions, that's why you're paying her TBH, so you don't have to second guess yourself. I'm surprised she didn't outline your gear protocol though, is she not clued up with that side of things?


 Just a update for you mate @DLTBB, Drugs are not her area mate, Been threw everything and she happy at mo, Just cant advise on the gear.

I'm happy the direction everything is going to i'll keep going until i need to change something.


----------



## Abc987

arcticfox said:


> Just a update for you mate @DLTBB, Drugs are not her area mate, Been threw everything and she happy at mo, Just cant advise on the gear.
> 
> I'm happy the direction everything is going to i'll keep going until i need to change something.


 When you're thinking of stepping on stage why would you hire someone that has no idea on gear as it plays such a big part?

Seems crazy imo as your gonna be at such a big disadvantage


----------



## arcticfox

Abc987 said:


> When you're thinking of stepping on stage why would you hire someone that has no idea on gear as it plays such a big part?
> 
> Seems crazy imo as your gonna be at such a big disadvantage


 I hear what your saying but she knows her stuff just not this area "Obv via message" might be different face to face.

I know what i'm running anyway as i have been given some help and i need to learn what works for me anyways so all is in order lol


----------



## DLTBB

arcticfox said:


> Just a update for you mate @DLTBB, Drugs are not her area mate, Been threw everything and she happy at mo, Just cant advise on the gear.
> 
> I'm happy the direction everything is going to i'll keep going until i need to change something.


 I get what you're saying about her being knowledgeable on training and nutrition on a general level but if she doesn't have a clue about PEDs that would ring alarm bells for me because it's a different kettle of fish training, dieting and peaking on PEDs versus naturally. Just a thought!


----------



## arcticfox

Well another day starts and we do it all over again.

*Weight this AM 203.6*

Food for yesterday was 2554Kcal - P 274g - C 165g - F 92g

Yesterday i did chest and tris and was a good session, Wrist was playing up "Due to OP being needed" but not enough to stop me.

Think today is going to be back day  Fancy doing some heavy rack pulls.

Will prob do some progress pics this weekend is weather better as lighting better out side


----------



## arbffgadm100

How much weight have you lost since starting this prep?


----------



## arcticfox

arbffgadm100 said:


> How much weight have you lost since starting this prep?


 5 and a half lb at mo mate


----------



## arbffgadm100

And what rate of loss to you have to maintain to get to where you need to be? (In kg/lb per week).


----------



## arcticfox

arbffgadm100 said:


> And what rate of loss to you have to maintain to get to where you need to be? (In kg/lb per week).


 I'm thinking another 20lb mate, Still got just under 16 weeks so plenty of time yet


----------



## Abc987

arcticfox said:


> Well another day starts and we do it all over again.
> 
> *Weight this AM 203.6*
> 
> Food for yesterday was 2554Kcal - P 274g - C 165g - F 92g
> 
> Yesterday i did chest and tris and was a good session, Wrist was playing up "Due to OP being needed" but not enough to stop me.
> 
> Think today is going to be back day  Fancy doing some heavy rack pulls.
> 
> Will prob do some progress pics this weekend is weather better as lighting better out side


 when you say "think today will be back" and you fancy doing heavy rack pulls has your coach not told you what and when you're doing what?


----------



## arcticfox

Abc987 said:


> when you say "think today will be back" and you fancy doing heavy rack pulls has your coach not told you what and when you're doing what?


 My routine of the week is, Shoulder/Tri - Chest/Bi - Legs - Back - Arms through out the week so i go of how i feel during the weeks so what ever is the least sore is what i hit, I don't have a set day for a certain work out.

I just make sure everything is worked through out the week.

My coach has got me some work outs but currently updating them to a new work outs.


----------



## Mayzini

arcticfox said:


> My routine of the week is, Shoulder/Tri - Chest/Bi - Legs - Back - Arms through out the week so i go of how i feel during the weeks so what ever is the least sore is what i hit, I don't have a set day for a certain work out.
> 
> I just make sure everything is worked through out the week.
> 
> My coach has got me some work outs but currently updating them to a new work outs.


 hate to say it mate, but I dont think your getting much from your coach based on what your saying. I am aware of who she is ( my wife used to compete so have some knowledge of the female part of the game) so I am not critiquing her credentials. I use a coach myself, I am a qualified PT and have been training for over 20 years on and off, but a coach helps me structure my diet and training and now also my AAS use, plus points out areas I need to work on that I might ignore etc. I tried numerous until I found one that can give me something back on all aspects, and I don't compete. if I was competing it would more essential.

How much are you paying her do you mind me asking ?


----------



## arcticfox

Mayzini said:


> hate to say it mate, but I dont think your getting much from your coach based on what your saying. I am aware of who she is ( my wife used to compete so have some knowledge of the female part of the game) so I am not critiquing her credentials. I use a coach myself, I am a qualified PT and have been training for over 20 years on and off, but a coach helps me structure my diet and training and now also my AAS use, plus points out areas I need to work on that I might ignore etc. I tried numerous until I found one that can give me something back on all aspects, and I don't compete. if I was competing it would more essential.
> 
> How much are you paying her do you mind me asking ?


 I think i should clear a few things up, I'm not paying her for prep just training and keep and eye on whats going on, I pay £100 for 4 sessions "Once a week"

I'm quite happy with the direction all is going and she helping to keep me going the way i need to.


----------



## Mayzini

if you happy mate go with it, just saying I get a whole lot more for a whole lot less having tried various coaches, but you have to find what works for you. we canoly make assumptions based on the info on here.

I still am not sure you getting good value for money but hey each to their own.


----------



## Abc987

f**k her off and get a proper coach. Why are you wasting £100 a week for someone to tell you how to lift weights. You're prepping so surely a good prep online coach would be better not a pt


----------



## arcticfox

Abc987 said:


> f**k her off and get a proper coach. Why are you wasting £100 a week for someone to tell you how to lift weights. You're prepping so surely a good prep online coach would be better not a pt


 Its a month mate


----------



## Abc987

arcticfox said:


> Its a month mate


 Sorry read that wrong but still. Ok you're paying £25 per week but for what ? I'd rather pay a bit more and have someone watch throughout adjusting training, diet and gear when needed to suit.

If you're happy stick with her and don't listen to my bullshit


----------



## arcticfox

Abc987 said:


> Sorry read that wrong but still. Ok you're paying £25 per week but for what ? I'd rather pay a bit more and have someone watch throughout adjusting training, diet and gear when needed to suit.
> 
> If you're happy stick with her and don't listen to my bullshit


 I appreciate your help along with everyone else and not saying your wrong, Just i have a plan and quite happy with the direction all is going so as it stands.

I need to learn for myself anyways.


----------



## arcticfox

*Weight this AM 203.3*

Had a lack of appetite yesterday and was struggling to get food in and ended up eating really late, Not good as would have had food sat in belly all night.

The back session Ria has set out for me was brutal but loved it.

Food for yesterday was 2343Kcal - P 301g - C 154g - F 61g

Today is either arms or shoulders, Will see what Ria wants me to do.


----------



## DLTBB

I'm surprised the weights not flying off you at this stage of prep, with the initial change over from being in a surplus to strict dieting with all the water weight and so on I usually lose a good 10-14lbs in the first 2 weeks myself and I'm not even a particularly heavy guy.


----------



## arbffgadm100

Same.

I don't think you need 300g protein. When I was coached by Trevor Kashey as a natural (who arguably needs more protein than an AAS user when cutting to retain muscle) I was eating 200g a day. I think your carbs and fast look pretty reasonable, but you're eating maybe 400 cals of protein that you just don't need, IMO, and that's about 0.5kg of fat loss per week you could be missing out on.


----------



## arcticfox

DLTBB said:


> I'm surprised the weights not flying off you at this stage of prep, with the initial change over from being in a surplus to strict dieting with all the water weight and so on I usually lose a good 10-14lbs in the first 2 weeks myself and I'm not even a particularly heavy guy.


 Same but i'm defo getting leaner, Vasularity coming on more and more, Not sure if its the extra test no idea. I have just dropped the cals a little.

As we discussed a while ago i lose very fast but last time that was 2000cal, Obv i'm doing minimal cardio at mo as iv just started to add that now.

Also just changed training set up to a new setup.


----------



## DLTBB

arcticfox said:


> Same but i'm defo getting leaner, Vasularity coming on more and more, Not sure if its the extra test no idea. I have just dropped the cals a little.
> 
> *As we discussed a while ago i lose very fast but last time that was 2000cal*, Obv i'm doing minimal cardio at mo as iv just started to add that now.
> 
> Also just changed training set up to a new setup.


 Well anybody's going to lose fat quickly at a 10,500 weekly deficit mate, lol.


----------



## arcticfox

*Weight this AM 203.9*

Food for yesterday was 2428cal - P 272g - C 152g - F 86g

Yesterday ended up doing arms was a great session with Ria, Shae is happy with the way things are going, I'm the same just wish the scales said different even though im defo leaner, Pants are loser, Tops are baggier and in general everything loser.

I'll be with my training partner today doing shoulders "Cant wait".

Food for today is 2391cal P 314g - C 153g - F63g


----------



## FelonE1

If you decide to ditch her lol

https://pbtrainingandnutrition.co.uk

I'm here lol


----------



## arcticfox

FelonE said:


> If you decide to ditch her lol
> 
> https://pbtrainingandnutrition.co.uk
> 
> I'm here lol


 woooo Paul posts on my thread hehehe "Giddy"


----------



## FelonE1

arcticfox said:


> woooo Paul posts on my thread hehehe "Giddy"


 Lol you good brother?


----------



## arbffgadm100

FelonE said:


> If you decide to ditch her lol
> 
> https://pbtrainingandnutrition.co.uk
> 
> I'm here lol


 Not wanting to de rail the thread, or ask you to "work for free", but what's your take on eating >2g/kg protein when cutting and on AAS? If you're just after max fat loss (as opposed to growing into the show), like I assume @arcticfox should be doing?

My personal view if that 2g/kg is plenty to retain muscle on, when using AAS, as anything over that is probably calories eaten that you could have not eaten and thus accelerated fat loss with?

Cheers


----------



## FelonE1

arbffgadm100 said:


> Not wanting to de rail the thread, or ask you to "work for free", but what's your take on eating >2g/kg protein when cutting and on AAS? If you're just after max fat loss (as opposed to growing into the show), like I assume @arcticfox should be doing?
> 
> My personal view if that 2g/kg is plenty to retain muscle on, when using AAS, as anything over that is probably calories eaten that you could have not eaten and thus accelerated fat loss with?
> 
> Cheers


 Tbh on aas that'd probably be ok because the juice would prevent muscle loss,personally I go for more like 2.5-3g per kg of bodyweight just to be sure.


----------



## arcticfox

FelonE said:


> Lol you good brother?


 Yeah i'm good mate, Hows the missus or you replace again hehehehehe


----------



## arcticfox

FelonE said:


> Tbh on aas that'd probably be ok because the juice would prevent muscle loss,personally I go for more like 2.5-3g per kg of bodyweight just to be sure.


 Which is what i aim to do


----------



## FelonE1

arcticfox said:


> Yeah i'm good mate, Hows the missus or you replace again hehehehehe


 Had this one about 5months lol keeping her


----------



## arcticfox

FelonE said:


> Had this one about 5months lol keeping her


 Good lad, You need to be kept on the straight and narrow hehehe.


----------



## FelonE1

arcticfox said:


> Good lad, You need to be kept on the straight and narrow hehehe.


 I know lol it's no easy task, poor girl


----------



## arcticfox

*Weight Sat 201.7*

Food for Sat was 2402Kcal - P 198g - C 271g - F 68g

*Weight Sun 202.2*

Food for Sun was 2364Kcal - P 233g - C 186g - F 79g

*Weight this AM 202.3*

Food for today was 2450Kcal - P 273g - C 215g - F 59g


----------



## arcticfox

Well was a nice weekend off but starting to step things up now, Doing cardio 3 x a week + my usual stuff from today, Food going to get tightened up and try and keep the same as much as i can.

New training program is brill, Proper punishing but brilliant feeling after 

Did arms today followed by 20 min cardio, Will also do cardio tonight with the wife LOL


----------



## arcticfox

*Weight this AM 201.2*

Food for today was 2446Kcal - P 302g - C 190g - F 58g

Did not train this AM as meant to be taking my lad to hospital, Low and behold i fecked up and was not this morning was this afternoon ffs, Wife now taking so ill train tonight after work.

Think i might do legs today.

Edit, Blood pressure is 122/74 Pulse 51


----------



## arcticfox

*Weight this AM 200.6*

Food for today was 2493Kcal - P 281g - C 213g - F 59g

Blood pressure is 127/73 Pulse 59

Had a brill back session this morning, Nice pump and some good lifts, And finished off with 30 min cardio apparently 330 cals burnt on that hahahah


----------



## Mayzini

arcticfox said:


> *Weight this AM 200.6*
> 
> Food for today was 2493Kcal - P 281g - C 213g - F 59g
> 
> Blood pressure is 127/73 Pulse 59
> 
> Had a brill back session this morning, Nice pump and some good lifts, And finished off with 30 min cardio apparently 330 cals burnt on that hahahah


 hows your weight dropping now mate ? interested on this as to how you get on as travelling a similar road myself.


----------



## arcticfox

Mayzini said:


> hows your weight dropping now mate ? interested on this as to how you get on as travelling a similar road myself.


 Yeah coming down nicely now, Think i have found the sweet spot for the time being till i flatten out. down around 8lb now, Defo leaner and pants are getting lose


----------



## arcticfox

*Weight this AM 200.5*

Food for today was 2466Kcal - P 302g - C 192g - F 58g

Did shoulders today, Was a very good session followed by 30 min stretching session to finish.

Tomorrow i'm with Ria @ 9.30am for a leg session, Looking forward to it but its gonna be brutal.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> *Weight this AM 200.5*
> 
> Food for today was 2466Kcal - P 302g - C 192g - F 58g
> 
> Did shoulders today, Was a very good session followed by 30 min stretching session to finish.
> 
> Tomorrow i'm with Ria @ 9.30am for a leg session, Looking forward to it but its gonna be brutal.


 Is your coach happy with the progression of weight loss thus far? Have yous talked about ramping things up slightly to see more of a loss?


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Is your coach happy with the progression of weight loss thus far? Have yous talked about ramping things up slightly to see more of a loss?


 Yes she happy at this stage last week and so am I, I would like to be a little leaner but slow and steady.

I have just upped the cardio so ill be sticking at this till i need to change again now, Defo getting serious now.

I'm with her tomorrow for BF test and a session so will go over everything as it all stands and will report back tomorrow


----------



## arcticfox

*Weight this AM 200.1*

Food for today was 2559Kcal - P 280g - C 193g - F 77g

Body Fat came in @ 10.41% I know this wont be accurate but as gauge to if i'm losing.

Did legs, Was a good session but would have liked a bit more intense but struggled for time and getting on stuff.


----------



## Tricky

How you getting on? What's the plans going forward from now kcals and cardio wise?

Everything on track and moving like you hoped?


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> How you getting on? What's the plans going forward from now kcals and cardio wise?
> 
> Everything on track and moving like you hoped?


 Hay bud, Think i'm gonna start the clen tomorrow, DEFO getting there but want to be a little leaner before the Mast and Tren get into my system so they can take full effect.


----------



## FelonE1

How far out are you now brother?


----------



## arcticfox

FelonE said:


> How far out are you now brother?


 Hay bro, Just over 13 weeks out now. Scary sh*t


----------



## arcticfox

Right not updated since last week properly as family life has gone to sh*t and trying to get everything in order, Thankfully training has not been effected.

*Weight Sat 199.2*

Food for today was 2250Kcal - P 212g - C 170g - F 86g

*Weight Sun 200.2*

Food for today was 2522Kcal - P 209g - C 230g - F 91g

*Weight Monday forgot*

Food for today was 2492Kcal - P 209g - C 278g - F 55g

Did 600mg Test E, Finished off the last ML of Taylor Made so only got Triumph Test E left, Only got 1 more shot next Monday of Test E before i change compounds anyway.

*Weight Tue 200.2*

Food for today was 2421Kcal - P 271g - C 220g - F 55g

127/70 Pulse 56

*Weight this AM 197.6*

Food for today was 2415Kcal - P 304g - C 170g - F 63g

129/72 Pulse 59

I started Clen on Tuesday @ 60 mcg and going to do the usual 2 weeks on 2 off, And adjust when i don't get any symptoms

Also started doing cardio every day 4 x HIIT 20 Min and 3 x 30 min steady cardio. I'm also doing 3 stretching sessions a week. Need to book and get a deep tissue full body this month at some point.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Also started doing cardio every day 4 x HIIT 20 Min and 3 x 30 min steady cardio. I'm also doing 3 stretching sessions a week. Need to book and get a deep tissue full body this month at some point.


 4 x HIIT 20 Min = 80 mins?

3 x LISS 30 mins = 90 mins?

Per day?


----------



## FelonE1

arcticfox said:


> Hay bro, Just over 13 weeks out now. Scary sh*t


 Lol it is. It goes really quick, I'm five and a half weeks out now it's flying by. You'll be ok mate just keep working hard and do everything that you need to do. You got this.


----------



## notorious1990

Sparkey said:


> 4 x HIIT 20 Min = 80 mins?
> 
> 3 x LISS 30 mins = 90 mins?
> 
> Per day?


 Think he means per week


----------



## DLTBB

Any reason for doing a mixture of HIT and LISS or is it just to keep things interesting?


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> 4 x HIIT 20 Min = 80 mins?
> 
> 3 x LISS 30 mins = 90 mins?
> 
> Per day?





notorious1990 said:


> Think he means per week


 Yeah per week sorry ahahaha


----------



## arcticfox

FelonE said:


> Lol it is. It goes really quick, I'm five and a half weeks out now it's flying by. You'll be ok mate just keep working hard and do everything that you need to do. You got this.


 Thanks brother, Really appreciate that


----------



## arcticfox

DLTBB said:


> Any reason for doing a mixture of HIT and LISS or is it just to keep things interesting?


 Yeah think so, Its what Ria has me doing after a few discussions and TBH i'm kinda enjoying it. Never been a fan but get the youtube on and boom done LOL.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Yeah think so, Its what Ria has me doing after a few discussions and TBH i'm kinda enjoying it. Never been a fan but get the youtube on and boom done LOL.


 What's your weight at now? Feeling good so far? What sort of kcals are you on at the minute?


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> What's your weight at now? Feeling good so far? What sort of kcals are you on at the minute?


 This am was 197.6 but yterday i was 195.6 lol. Cals stilling the 2500k mark.

Yeah feeling good if not a little tired. Had a full body deep tissue massage today as that was needed.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> This am was 197.6 but yterday i was 195.6 lol. Cals stilling the 2500k mark.
> 
> Yeah feeling good if not a little tired. Had a full body deep tissue massage today as that was needed.


 Kcals still at a reasonable level so time to reduce them. Do you not think you've a lot of work left to within the time frame for stepping on stage?


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Kcals still at a reasonable level so time to reduce them. Do you not think you've a lot of work left to within the time frame for stepping on stage?


 Loads mate LOL, There is a massive difference but still got a lot to do, All is going well at mo


----------



## arbffgadm100

Are you tracking your mean weekly bodyweight?


----------



## arcticfox

arbffgadm100 said:


> Are you tracking your mean weekly bodyweight?


 I check every day mate and yes see if the week later is lower than last week.

I.E this time last week i was 200.2 this AM i was 195.9


----------



## 66983

We need progress pics bud, Ideally in your posing trunks 

Oh yeah almost forgot, give this online calculator a try, whilst non are 100% accurate I found this one to be the best as it compares about 5 different ones.

You'll need a tape measure.

https://www.fitmatic.com/c/calculators

Post your results bud.

I'm 11 days into my cut and 14lbs down today, 200.5 this am and 6' 1" so we are not too different, I know from doing this before I have another stone to go


----------



## Tricky

Sparkey said:


> We need progress pics bud, Ideally in your posing trunks
> 
> Oh yeah almost forgot, give this online calculator a try, whilst non are 100% accurate I found this one to be the best as it compares about 5 different ones.
> 
> You'll need a tape measure.
> 
> https://www.fitmatic.com/c/calculators
> 
> Post your results bud.
> 
> I'm 11 days into my cut and 14lbs down today, 200.5 this am and 6' 1" so we are not too different, I know from doing this before I have another stone to go


 Are you cutting for a comp or just to get lean? How many kcals are you on?

@arcticfox what's your daily diet look like? Get some progress pics up! What's the total fat loss thus far? How you finding it?

Time to ramp things up or happy with slow and steady progress?


----------



## 66983

Tricky said:


> Are you cutting for a comp or just to get lean? How many kcals are you on?
> 
> @arcticfox what's your daily diet look like? Get some progress pics up! What's the total fat loss thus far? How you finding it?
> 
> Time to ramp things up or happy with slow and steady progress?


 Just to get lean bud, Put way too much weight on after my last cut, went f**kin crazy on a 6 month bulk and my gyno went wild.

Dropping to single digit BF whilst smashing it with Letro/Raloxifiene is the only way for me to reset it.

Currently doing DNP (250 a day) +T3 (50mcg) + Yohimbine HCL (20mgs) Plus 40 minutes cardio per day (same days twice a day).

Calories 1500-1700 with DNP being anti catabolic I'm milking it for everything its got (last natural cut lowest cals were 1800 and I struggled like mad, crazy craving on an evening, constantly flicking through Instagram looking at food posts lol).

To give you an idea, last natural cut to lose 14lbs took me 7 weeks, on DNP/T3 I've done it in 11 days, you cant imagine the psychological difference this has made!

I log everything and on my last cut on the last day the first line of the entry says something like 'Physically and metally fu**ked' thank f**k that's over!


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> We need progress pics bud, Ideally in your posing trunks
> 
> Oh yeah almost forgot, give this online calculator a try, whilst non are 100% accurate I found this one to be the best as it compares about 5 different ones.
> 
> You'll need a tape measure.
> 
> https://www.fitmatic.com/c/calculators
> 
> Post your results bud.
> 
> I'm 11 days into my cut and 14lbs down today, 200.5 this am and 6' 1" so we are not too different, I know from doing this before I have another stone to go


 Yeah ill sort them pics and PM you hehe

Yeah ill try and give that calc a try at some point when i have 10 mins

Yeah not really been using anything to cut just output, Started the Clen then forgot about it and started back up again yesterday as need to start ramping up slowly now.


----------



## arcticfox

This was last pic I took. As you can tell I'm not a abs heavy person and aiming to get the waist as tight as possible


----------



## arbffgadm100

You still look about 20%, maybe high teens. I would really make an effort at cutting aggressively if I were you. (Mean't to be constructive).


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> This was last pic I took. As you can tell I'm not a abs heavy person and aiming to get the waist as tight as possible
> 
> View attachment 141849


 Come on mate stop messing.

Everyone can see that's Freddie Flintoff!


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Come on mate stop messing.
> 
> Everyone can see that's Freddie Flintoff!


 HAHAHAHA you cheeky bastard ashfcwh;VJCP[JVe#pakv#jVJ#v#nD#V#Slv'[plER[VGB[P


----------



## arcticfox

arbffgadm100 said:


> You still look about 20%, maybe high teens. I would really make an effort at cutting aggressively if I were you. (Mean't to be constructive).


 Trust me mate I'm not. I understand WHY i look that way but i'm really not.

I wont be changing anything as it stands mate as i'm more than happier than were i'm at, Yes i would like to be leaner but i still have over 12 weeks


----------



## 66983

I would have said more like 15% (have a go with that calculator I posted).

The magic starts to happen for me around 12%, striations appear on my chest and I start to get vascular as Fuq, 30 mins after having carbs or a warm shower/bath and the vains are crazy, the missus hates it lol.

I know for a fact you will be amazed how much weight you have to shift to get ripped, you'll feel small and your usual clothes are all a waste of time,

My waist went from 35" to 28".

Just keep plodding away bud, for anyone who has never tried it, its so difficult once you start to get really lean.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> I would have said more like 15% (have a go with that calculator I posted).
> 
> The magic starts to happen for me around 12%, striations appear on my chest and I start to get vascular as Fuq, 30 mins after having carbs or a warm shower/bath and the vains are crazy, the missus hates it lol.
> 
> I know for a fact you will be amazed how much weight you have to shift to get ripped, you'll feel small and your usual clothes are all a waste of time,
> 
> My waist went from 35" to 28".
> 
> Just keep plodding away bud, for anyone who has never tried it, its so difficult once you start to get really lean.


 Thanks bud, I had myself between 12-14% myself, The pic is not from today.

Yeah i have still over 15lb to shift at least yet and yes i feel small, Striations in chest are coming on strong. 

Just glad i wear a belt as everything is loose LOL


----------



## Heavyassweights

Sparkey said:


> We need progress pics bud, Ideally in your posing trunks
> 
> Oh yeah almost forgot, give this online calculator a try, whilst non are 100% accurate I found this one to be the best as it compares about 5 different ones.
> 
> You'll need a tape measure.
> 
> https://www.fitmatic.com/c/calculators
> 
> Post your results bud.
> 
> I'm 11 days into my cut and 14lbs down today, 200.5 this am and 6' 1" so we are not too different, I know from doing this before I have another stone to go


 YO

so your going to be 6'1 and 13 stone?

what does that look like? AIDS in clothes POON magnet out?


----------



## 66983

Heavyassweights said:


> YO
> 
> so your going to be 6'1 and 13 stone?
> 
> what does that look like? AIDS in clothes POON magnet out?


 Looks like in my avi pic.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Sparkey said:


> Looks like in my avi pic.


 boom

only ask as being 6'3 at 17 stone, i need to get rid of 2 to be peeled but the mind fcuk is the baggy clothes


----------



## arcticfox

Heavyassweights said:


> YO
> 
> so your going to be 6'1 and 13 stone?
> 
> what does that look like? AIDS in clothes POON magnet out?


 Aids would equal faster weight loss LOL

But yes i'm going to be around 13 stone as well LOL but 6ft 2


----------



## Heavyassweights

arcticfox said:


> Aids would equal faster weight loss LOL
> 
> But yes i'm going to be around 13 stone as well LOL but 6ft 2


 better get a new belt


----------



## Tricky

So are you only down around 13 lbs so far? All the best buddy seems you've a good hard 15-20 lbs to go which will no doubt be hard now the initial water and fat is off


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> So are you only down around 13 lbs so far? All the best buddy seems you've a good hard 15-20 lbs to go which will no doubt be hard now the initial water and fat is off


 around that, Started slow and stead and all going well mate trust me, Saw Ria today "Ended up training together" which was brill. Did BF and came back at 8.49% YES ITS BS but its a measurement from 2 weeks ago so down a few %, I'm defo still holding water but no were near as much.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> around that, Started slow and stead and all going well mate trust me, Saw Ria today "Ended up training together" which was brill. Did BF and came back at 8.49% YES ITS BS but its a measurement from 2 weeks ago so down a few %, I'm defo still holding water but no were near as much.


 Did Bf how? calipers?

They are good for keeping track but as you have said not 8.49%


----------



## noel

yeah agree....I did a dexa about 12 days out from a show where I over dieted a bit and was totally shredded and it came out at like 10%.......... good thing is its coming down...so that's progress.......


----------



## Abc987

@Sparkey I'm about same height and weight as you. I would be suicidal on 1700 cals a day, f**k that lol

and @arcticfox not knocking you as I don't really think numbers matter anyway it's how you look and feel but last October I went for a Bupa medical. I had blatant abs and thought I was pretty lean. They did a fat test where they send a pulse from your finger to your toe (so the longest you can go on the body) and I came back at just over 15%. They said this was the most accurate for measuring fat. Going off of that I'd put my Avi at 13-14%. Just a thought


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Did Bf how? calipers?
> 
> They are good for keeping track but as you have said not 8.49%


 Yeah calipers and yes its just to make sure numbers are coming down with they are so all good.



Abc987 said:


> @Sparkey I'm about same height and weight as you. I would be suicidal on 1700 cals a day, f**k that lol
> 
> and @arcticfox not knocking you as I don't really think numbers matter anyway it's how you look and feel but last October I went for a Bupa medical. I had blatant abs and thought I was pretty lean. They did a fat test where they send a pulse from your finger to your toe (so the longest you can go on the body) and I came back at just over 15%. They said this was the most accurate for measuring fat. Going off of that I'd put my Avi at 13-14%. Just a thought


 Yeah i'd try and kill someone on 1700cal, Yeah there is no TRUE way to knowing what BF someone is without cutting them open to be accurate but i think that's a bit far LOL


----------



## arcticfox

noel said:


> yeah agree....I did a dexa about 12 days out from a show where I over dieted a bit and was totally shredded and it came out at like 10%.......... good thing is its coming down...so that's progress.......


 Yep as long as its coming down all is good


----------



## 66983

Yeah Dexa is supposed to be fairly acurate but remember seeing a vid on Youtube John Meadows did where he was weighed under water? He entered the Arnold classic at 3 point something %

@arcticfox Remember the leaner/lighter you go the lower the Tdee goes, you'll be on 1800 cals or under in the last few weeks you mark my words.


----------



## noel

BF doesn't matter - I mean the reading. just stick to one measurement method and keep cracking away...that and the mirror.....


----------



## arcticfox

Thanks guys, Appreciate the help 

As it sits this is were i am.

6ft 2 @ 194.9lb

just over 12 weeks out

Did last Test E shot @ 600mg monday

Start Test P, Mast P and Tren A on monday coming @ 100mg EOD

Currently on 60mcg Clen 1st thing in AM, Still get the slight jitters from it so not sure when to increase to 80mcg "Any advice" and today is day 3

Cals are around 2500cal with protein between 250-300g

Training MON - FRI "Chest,Back,Legs,Arms,Shoulders" Not in that order"

Cardio everyday 20min HIIT or 30 Steady

Stretching session 3 x week

Going to be getting Deep tissue massages every 2 weeks, Did 1st in a long time on Sunday and legs are still sore.

Think that's it.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Thanks guys, Appreciate the help
> 
> As it sits this is were i am.
> 
> 6ft 2 @ 194.9lb
> 
> just over 12 weeks out
> 
> Did last Test E shot @ 600mg monday
> 
> Start Test P, Mast P and Tren A on monday coming @ 100mg EOD
> 
> Currently on 60mcg Clen 1st thing in AM, Still get the slight jitters from it so not sure when to increase to 80mcg "Any advice" and today is day 3
> 
> Cals are around 2500cal with protein between 250-300g
> 
> Training MON - FRI "Chest,Back,Legs,Arms,Shoulders" Not in that order"
> 
> Cardio everyday 20min HIIT or 30 Steady
> 
> Stretching session 3
> 
> Going to be getting Deep tissue massages every 2 weeks, Did 1st in a long time on Sunday and legs are still sore.
> 
> Think that's it.


 Would sack the HIIT off in favour for the LISS, it's important for you to recover properly otherwise you'll just be knackered all the time, just 30 - 40 mins incline walking is enough.

Cal's look high to me but if you're losing weight that's all that matters.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Would sack the HIIT off in favour for the LISS, it's important for you to recover properly otherwise you'll just be knackered all the time, just 30 - 40 mins incline walking is enough.
> 
> Cal's look high to me but if you're losing weight that's all that matters.


 Yeah i'm glad there still high as i'd kill someone at mo LOL


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Thanks guys, Appreciate the help
> 
> As it sits this is were i am.
> 
> 6ft 2 @ 194.9lb
> 
> just over 12 weeks out
> 
> Did last Test E shot @ 600mg monday
> 
> Start Test P, Mast P and Tren A on monday coming @ 100mg EOD
> 
> Currently on 60mcg Clen 1st thing in AM, Still get the slight jitters from it so not sure when to increase to 80mcg "Any advice" and today is day 3
> 
> Cals are around 2500cal with protein between 250-300g
> 
> Training MON - FRI "Chest,Back,Legs,Arms,Shoulders" Not in that order"
> 
> Cardio everyday 20min HIIT or 30 Steady
> 
> Stretching session 3 x week
> 
> Going to be getting Deep tissue massages every 2 weeks, Did 1st in a long time on Sunday and legs are still sore.
> 
> Think that's it.


 You gonna run the clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off or are you thinking of running continuous use?

In-order to get the most out of your Clenbuterol cycle, you're going to need a plan, and as we believe continuous use is the only way to go that's exactly what kind of plan we're going to give you.

For the male looking to drop some body-fat, a starting dose of 40mcg per day is recommended, while the starting dose for females will be 20mcg per day. For the male, our max dosing will be 140mcg and for the female 100mcg; in either case, the max dosing won't be used for more than 3 weeks. Further, once the total Clenbuterol cycle comes to an end, we will supplement with Clen for 1-2 weeks at the original starting dose; we're done dieting, but in-order to stave off a nasty rebound effect we must allow our body the means to adjust.

With all this in mind, we have provided a Clenbuterol cycle for both men and women, showing you how to adjust your doses in a continuous plan. Some may find the increases need to occur a week sooner or a week later than we've laid out based on individual response, but this will be a solid guide that shows you how to implement such use. Further, we have included a 16 week plan in for the male Clenbuterol cycle and a 12 week plan for women; however, while this is the maximum amount of time a Clenbuterol cycle should last some people may not need one that extends to this length of time. Finally, it's important to remember to include 1-2 weeks of Clen use at the end of the cycle that matches the starting dose; that portion is not included in the total 16 week plan.


----------



## DLTBB

Sparkey said:


> You gonna run the clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off or are you thinking of running continuous use?
> 
> In-order to get the most out of your Clenbuterol cycle, you're going to need a plan, and as we believe continuous use is the only way to go that's exactly what kind of plan we're going to give you.
> 
> For the male looking to drop some body-fat, a starting dose of 40mcg per day is recommended, while the starting dose for females will be 20mcg per day. For the male, our max dosing will be 140mcg and for the female 100mcg; in either case, the max dosing won't be used for more than 3 weeks. Further, once the total Clenbuterol cycle comes to an end, we will supplement with Clen for 1-2 weeks at the original starting dose; we're done dieting, but in-order to stave off a nasty rebound effect we must allow our body the means to adjust.
> 
> With all this in mind, we have provided a Clenbuterol cycle for both men and women, showing you how to adjust your doses in a continuous plan. Some may find the increases need to occur a week sooner or a week later than we've laid out based on individual response, but this will be a solid guide that shows you how to implement such use. Further, we have included a 16 week plan in for the male Clenbuterol cycle and a 12 week plan for women; however, while this is the maximum amount of time a Clenbuterol cycle should last some people may not need one that extends to this length of time. Finally, it's important to remember to include 1-2 weeks of Clen use at the end of the cycle that matches the starting dose; that portion is not included in the total 16 week plan.
> 
> View attachment 141915


 It's not a good idea to outline a protocol that blindly recommends a user to taper up without knowing how well they tolerate the drug. A daily dose of any higher than 60mcg of Clen does more harm than good for me. OP could be the same. You should taper if and when necessary depending on how you're handling the drug. I know Dave Palumbo never recommends exceeding 120mcg/day for clients he coached and he is coaching 260 pound professional bodybuilders with years of experience.


----------



## 66983

DLTBB said:


> It's not a good idea to outline a protocol that blindly recommends a user to taper up without knowing how well they tolerate the drug. A daily dose of any higher than 60mcg of Clen does more harm than good for me. OP could be the same. You should taper if and when necessary depending on how you're handling the drug. I know Dave Palumbo never recommends exceeding 120mcg/day for clients he coached and he is coaching 260 pound professional bodybuilders with years of experience.


 Fair play and sound advice, TBH I hate the stuff, just don't get on with it full stop.


----------



## arcticfox

Yeah just gonna stick with the 2 weeks on and 2 off for the clen, I upped to 80mcg today and feel like i did on the 1st 60mcg, TBH ill prob stick around this point as long as it does its job.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Yeah just gonna stick with the 2 weeks on and 2 off for the clen, I upped to 80mcg today and feel like i did on the 1st 60mcg, TBH ill prob stick around this point as long as it does its job.


 All quiet mate how you getting on? Finding it comfortable enough so far with kcals around 2500? Plans to reduce them soon?


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> All quiet mate how you getting on? Finding it comfortable enough so far with kcals around 2500? Plans to reduce them soon?


 Hay bud, Yeah just plodding along as always. Just got to keep up the graft.

Yep still @ 2500cal but would like another 1000cals HAHAHA, Training and all going well and weight this AM was 193.1lb 

No plans on changing anything just yet part from the gear which changes on monday


----------



## arcticfox

Just a quick update.

Weight this AM was 191.9

Every thing still the same bar slowly upping clen as and when i don't feel the effects.

Did my 1st shot of Mast P / Test P / Tren A yesterday and seemed ok.

Food yesterday was s**t, Tried to eat the best i could but was out all day with kids so had to buy food out and i'm pretty sure i ate something funny as work up this morning not very well.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> Weight this AM was 191.9
> 
> Every thing still the same bar slowly upping clen as and when i don't feel the effects.
> 
> Did my 1st shot of Mast P / Test P / Tren A yesterday and seemed ok.
> 
> Food yesterday was s**t, Tried to eat the best i could but was out all day with kids so had to buy food out and i'm pretty sure i ate something funny as work up this morning not very well.


 13st 7lbs, good going!

Do you feel small bud?

Normal clothes baggy? :confused1:


----------



## arbffgadm100

arcticfox said:


> Thanks bud, I had myself between 12-14% myself, The pic is not from today.
> 
> Yeah i have still over 15lb to shift at least yet and yes i feel small, Striations in chest are coming on strong.
> 
> Just glad i wear a belt as everything is loose LOL


 Instead of increasing the clen, I would reduce your calories, personally. You've got plenty of AAS to retain muscle while doing this. Feel free to ignore me; I'm just offering a view.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> 13st 7lbs, good going!
> 
> Do you feel small bud?
> 
> Normal clothes baggy? :confused1:


 Yep feeling small now, Everything lose, I have never had large fore arms so with not much fat now there like twigs to me HAHAHAHA


----------



## arcticfox

arbffgadm100 said:


> Instead of increasing the clen, I would reduce your calories, personally. You've got plenty of AAS to retain muscle while doing this. Feel free to ignore me; I'm just offering a view.


 Only a couple more days on before 2 weeks off bud so no point just yet


----------



## Sphinkter

arcticfox said:


> Only a couple more days on before 2 weeks off bud so no point just yet


 2 weeks off what clen?


----------



## arcticfox

Sphinkter said:


> 2 weeks off what clen?


 Yes bud


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Yes bud


 When does you coach advise you to drop kcals and your next drop how many will it be by?


----------



## Tricky

Will you post any progress pics anytime soon? I'm 6ft and around 223lbs now my goal is to get to around 190 by the end of the 12 week transformation competition. Just interested to see how you've got on from page one to now


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> When does you coach advise you to drop kcals and your next drop how many will it be by?


 As it stands as im still dropping weight no point changing as its working, When it does ill drop calls by 200 cal.


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Will you post any progress pics anytime soon? I'm 6ft and around 223lbs now my goal is to get to around 190 by the end of the 12 week transformation competition. Just interested to see how you've got on from page one to now


 This was from last week, Crap pic soz but was just trying to get one as everyone was looking at me like i was a c**t


----------



## DLTBB

2 weeks on 2 weeks off with Clen is an old fishwive's tale, there's no benefit in taking 2 weeks off. If it's contributing towards fat loss and you're not getting any sides then you should just run it continuously throughout the prep.


----------



## arcticfox

DLTBB said:


> 2 weeks on 2 weeks off with Clen is an old fishwive's tale, there's no benefit in taking 2 weeks off. If it's contributing towards fat loss and you're not getting any sides then you should just run it continuously throughout the prep.


 Really, Currently at 100mcg a day would you reduce over longer term


----------



## DLTBB

arcticfox said:


> Really, Currently at 100mcg a day would you reduce over longer term


 Nah, no need, you could easily just keep the dose as it is and run it until your show.


----------



## Abc987

DLTBB said:


> Nah, no need, you could easily just keep the dose as it is and run it until your show.


 I always thought to run longer you needed ketotifin (not sure I spelt that right)?


----------



## DLTBB

Abc987 said:


> I always thought to run longer you needed ketotifin (not sure I spelt that right)?


 Nope, you can run it for as long as you want without ketotifen and it'll still work mate.


----------



## arcticfox

DLTBB said:


> Nah, no need, you could easily just keep the dose as it is and run it until your show.


 Any info supporting this mate ???


----------



## 66983

@arcticfox

How many week left bud?

9 weeks?

I fear if you don't take it up a notch your just not going to be lean enough.

You really need to be 99% ready at the very latest 2 weeks out, don't wanna be having to drop carbs then to lean out, do it now then carb up at the end.

Either that or you have to up your work rate to cardio twice a day.

As already said for me your cals are still too high, its not supposed to be comfortable, if it was more people would be ripped.

Dig in ***** !!! You can do this :thumb


----------



## DLTBB

arcticfox said:


> Any info supporting this mate ???


 Everything you need is available online mate, it's up to you to do your homework.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> @arcticfox
> 
> How many week left bud?
> 
> 9 weeks?
> 
> I fear if you don't take it up a notch your just not going to be lean enough.
> 
> You really need to be 99% ready at the very latest 2 weeks out, don't wanna be having to drop carbs then to lean out, do it now then carb up at the end.
> 
> Either that or you have to up your work rate to cardio twice a day.
> 
> As already said for me your cals are still too high, its not supposed to be comfortable, if it was more people would be ripped.
> 
> Dig in ***** !!! You can do this :thumb


 TBH i have been thinking about dropping and TBH prob right, No i'm over 11 weeks out yet


----------



## arcticfox

DLTBB said:


> Everything you need is available online mate, it's up to you to do your homework.


 This i am doing, Just wondering if you had seen a study or something ???


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> TBH i have been thinking about dropping and TBH prob right, No i'm over 11 weeks out yet


 Ok, so lets call it 8 weeks to get to 99%

I would drop either cal's or lower carbs (same thing really).



arcticfox said:


> This i am doing, Just wondering if you had seen a study or something ???


*
The Superior Clen cycle Option.
*

We believe the continuous Clenbuterol cycle is the best option, and it is not without reason. When you choose one of the other two methods, you obviously at times have no Clenbuterol in your system, and of course, this means your metabolism won't be firing as strong as it was when Clen was present. Of course, many feel this is necessary as the body adapts to Clen fairly rapidly, and while it does adapt, it's not nearly as fast as many seem to believe. When you first begin Clenbuterol supplementation, you'll normally feel a little wired, like you've just consumed a very large quantity of coffee, but as a little time goes by this feeling will fade away. Many assume this means the Clen is no longer working, but this simply isn't true. While the wired feeling may have passed, the metabolic enhancing effects do not begin to wane nearly as fast; in-fact, you could actually supplement with the same dosing of Clenbuterol for up to six weeks and still have an enhanced metabolic rate. Of course, the purpose is to not only have an enhanced metabolic rate, but one that is peaked, and to do this you'll need to increase the dosing every two to three weeks, but moderate increases will work perfectly.


----------



## biomechanicalBen

Hey dude good luck on your first comp! I did mine earlier this year, for me I went from 180lb down to 160lb to compete.

I went for a 12 week cut going into it and was very happy with the lean mass i kept during this! Happy to share some progress picks showing what the 12 weeks looked like if it would help?

For me it was a slow drop to start, then I just started to manipulate the carb. I started off at around 280g a day of carb and for the last... 3 weeks was on sub 150g.

Along with this i slowly ramped up steady state cardio! (fat and protein I pretty much locked in to set levels to give me more control though fat I brought down eventually).

Let me know if you want to see picks or weight as I have it all tracked so you can see the speed of the drop. For me also moving to a cleaner diet and removing breads etc and swapping for rice/rice cakes caused me to drop a load of water, like 4lb, within a week which was an awesome feeling.

Any tips you want on peak week as well give me a shout! Which contest are you doing dude?


----------



## Tricky

biomechanicalBen said:


> Hey dude good luck on your first comp! I did mine earlier this year, for me I went from 180lb down to 160lb to compete.
> 
> I went for a 12 week cut going into it and was very happy with the lean mass i kept during this! Happy to share some progress picks showing what the 12 weeks looked like if it would help?
> 
> For me it was a slow drop to start, then I just started to manipulate the carb. I started off at around 280g a day of carb and for the last... 3 weeks was on sub 150g.
> 
> Along with this i slowly ramped up steady state cardio! (fat and protein I pretty much locked in to set levels to give me more control though fat I brought down eventually).
> 
> Let me know if you want to see picks or weight as I have it all tracked so you can see the speed of the drop. For me also moving to a cleaner diet and removing breads etc and swapping for rice/rice cakes caused me to drop a load of water, like 4lb, within a week which was an awesome feeling.
> 
> Any tips you want on peak week as well give me a shout! Which contest are you doing dude?


 Just wondering what height you are? What sort of kcals were you cutting on for the majority of the 12 weeks


----------



## biomechanicalBen

Tricky said:


> Just wondering what height you are? What sort of kcals were you cutting on for the majority of the 12 weeks


 I started at 80.1kg and competed at about 69.2kg.

I started my kcals on around 2780 which was a minor cut from the previous year of bulking, that was a split 220p, 250c, 100g.

I then dropped this down slowly about 10g of carb a week through the cut and increased cardio about 5 minutes a week, week on week ending up around 60 minutes 

week before peak week 220p,100c, 40f,


----------



## arcticfox

biomechanicalBen said:


> Hey dude good luck on your first comp! I did mine earlier this year, for me I went from 180lb down to 160lb to compete.
> 
> I went for a 12 week cut going into it and was very happy with the lean mass i kept during this! Happy to share some progress picks showing what the 12 weeks looked like if it would help?
> 
> For me it was a slow drop to start, then I just started to manipulate the carb. I started off at around 280g a day of carb and for the last... 3 weeks was on sub 150g.
> 
> Along with this i slowly ramped up steady state cardio! (fat and protein I pretty much locked in to set levels to give me more control though fat I brought down eventually).
> 
> Let me know if you want to see picks or weight as I have it all tracked so you can see the speed of the drop. For me also moving to a cleaner diet and removing breads etc and swapping for rice/rice cakes caused me to drop a load of water, like 4lb, within a week which was an awesome feeling.
> 
> Any tips you want on peak week as well give me a shout! Which contest are you doing dude?


 Anything your willing to share but is greatly welcome, Looking at the UKBFF North on the 5th Aug


----------



## biomechanicalBen

arcticfox said:


> Anything your willing to share but is greatly welcome, Looking at the UKBFF North on the 5th Aug


 The big thing is to trust the process and not to rush or to take your foot off the pedal.

Once you are about 8 weeks out, weigh in every day. Pictures once or twice a week and compare them to last week every time. Make small adjustments don't make huge jumps.

Manage your weight and the drop through carb manipulation as you need protein and fat to keep the muscle on (but keep fat at a sensible level).

Try and time your food well to keep your energy up for work and expect to feel really s**t for the last few weeks 

What week is it for you now dude? I also found that it took a while for my body to start dropping and then I moved into Ketosis and the weight suddenly started to shift.

Whats your food plan looking like from now until peak week? And what sort of peak week are you planning? A traditional high carb or doing a depletion week with a late re-feed (which is more risky and what I did but it paid off  )


----------



## 66983

biomechanicalBen said:


> The big thing is to trust the process and not to rush or to take your foot off the pedal.
> 
> Once you are about 8 weeks out, weigh in every day. Pictures once or twice a week and compare them to last week every time. Make small adjustments don't make huge jumps.
> 
> Manage your weight and the drop through carb manipulation as you need protein and fat to keep the muscle on (but keep fat at a sensible level).
> 
> Try and time your food well to keep your energy up for work and expect to feel really s**t for the last few weeks
> 
> What week is it for you now dude? I also found that it took a while for my body to start dropping and then I moved into Ketosis and the weight suddenly started to shift.
> 
> Whats your food plan looking like from now until peak week? And what sort of peak week are you planning? A traditional high carb or doing a depletion week with a late re-feed (which is more risky and what I did but it paid off  )


 11 weeks out.


----------



## biomechanicalBen

Sparkey said:


> 11 weeks out.


 Probably take it pretty calm, focus on hypertrophy training and getting weight stable ready to start the harder cut from next week or week after. A stable staring point and past the water weight peak helps  (cheers @sparky)


----------



## arcticfox

biomechanicalBen said:


> The big thing is to trust the process and not to rush or to take your foot off the pedal.
> 
> Once you are about 8 weeks out, weigh in every day. Pictures once or twice a week and compare them to last week every time. Make small adjustments don't make huge jumps.
> 
> Manage your weight and the drop through carb manipulation as you need protein and fat to keep the muscle on (but keep fat at a sensible level).
> 
> Try and time your food well to keep your energy up for work and expect to feel really s**t for the last few weeks
> 
> What week is it for you now dude? I also found that it took a while for my body to start dropping and then I moved into Ketosis and the weight suddenly started to shift.
> 
> Whats your food plan looking like from now until peak week? And what sort of peak week are you planning? A traditional high carb or doing a depletion week with a late re-feed (which is more risky and what I did but it paid off  )


 My current macros are generally 250-300g protein, 60-70g Fats, 150-200g carbs.

This weeks my food as not been the best as i got ill Monday and Tuesday so put out of wack "Back on it again now". I generally eat the same every day

For a EG, Today will be 900g Turkey mince with Tomatoes "4 Meals" 1 x 2 scoops of whey "Post gym", 2 X Ham and cucumber wraps with usually some low fat cheese + some grapes, and throw veg in randomly, I always stay under 2500cal at mo.

Stats as of this AM is 6ft2 @ 192.4lb last caliper fat test had me @ 8.41% "More like 12%"


----------



## arbffgadm100

arcticfox said:


> My current macros are generally 250-300g protein, 60-70g Fats, 150-200g carbs.
> 
> This weeks my food as not been the best as i got ill Monday and Tuesday so put out of wack "Back on it again now". I generally eat the same every day
> 
> For a EG, Today will be 900g Turkey mince with Tomatoes "4 Meals" 1 x 2 scoops of whey "Post gym", 2 X Ham and cucumber wraps with usually some low fat cheese + some grapes, and throw veg in randomly, I always stay under 2500cal at mo.
> 
> Stats as of this AM is 6ft2 @ 192.4lb last caliper fat test had me @ 8.41% "More like 12%"


 I am still maintaining that you're on too much protein and carbs, if that's your daily average.

This is obviously just my opinion, as someone who is not a BBer and doesn't compete... but...

If I had to cut myself, and bearing in mind I am significantly leaner and several kilos heavier than you (and shorter), I would be on something like 200/50/120 most days, maybe with a 150-175/50-60/400 refeed once every so often (5-10 days, as required). I'm not saying that you need those exact numbers, as obviously everyone is different. But it would make a hell of a difference to your physique if you had spent the last few weeks on something more equivalent to that.

Again, please feel free to ignore... it's just another perspective.


----------



## arcticfox

arbffgadm100 said:


> I am still maintaining that you're on too much protein and carbs, if that's your daily average.
> 
> This is obviously just my opinion, as someone who is not a BBer and doesn't compete... but...
> 
> If I had to cut myself, and bearing in mind I am significantly leaner and several kilos heavier than you (and shorter), I would be on something like 200/50/120 most days, maybe with a 150-175/50-60/400 refeed once every so often (5-10 days, as required). I'm not saying that you need those exact numbers, as obviously everyone is different. But it would make a hell of a difference to your physique if you had spent the last few weeks on something more equivalent to that.
> 
> Again, please feel free to ignore... it's just another perspective.


 Mate i appreciate all the input people put in on here as it helps me get an opinion from other angles.

I have slightly lowered my cals and lowest weight so fat is 189.8 but was 192 this am "Due to so much salf ffs"


----------



## FelonE1

I'm 20 days out and on 400g carbs, 250g protein and about 50g fats


----------



## arbffgadm100

FelonE said:


> I'm 20 days out and on 400g carbs, 250g protein and about 50g fats


 Do you look like he does in that picture?


----------



## Mayzini

arbffgadm100 said:


> Do you look like he does in that picture?


 i have similar reservations when following this log, but I have never competed nor dieted down for a show, so dont feel I have a right to give the guy advice in this area. He has a coach, who has done so, and is advising him. The likes of @FelonE etc all have competed so they are in a much better position to advise him.

He will learn from it one way or another if he doesnt get lean enough then he knows to go differently another time, this whole process is about learning your body and how it reacts. I have seen those ripped 12 weeks out ending up flat etc at the show, and blowing it, I have also seen those looking like they are holding too much 12 weeks who then walk in peeled on the day.


----------



## arbffgadm100

Mayzini said:


> i have similar reservations when following this log, but I have never competed nor dieted down for a show, so dont feel I have a right to give the guy advice in this area. He has a coach, who has done so, and is advising him. The likes of @FelonE etc all have competed so they are in a much better position to advise him.
> 
> He will learn from it one way or another if he doesnt get lean enough then he knows to go differently another time, this whole process is about learning your body and how it reacts. I have seen those ripped 12 weeks out ending up flat etc at the show, and blowing it, I have also seen those looking like they are holding too much 12 weeks who then walk in peeled on the day.


 Totally.

I always preface my comments with "I haven't competed", and, "take this advice or dump it"...

And, to AF's great credit, he never takes anything personally. Further, while he is at liberty to (and does) dismiss my opinion ('cos that's all it is), I still feel like it's worth putting it out there.

I would love nothing more than for him to continue on this trajectory and still come in shredded to the bone.


----------



## Mayzini

arbffgadm100 said:


> Totally.
> 
> I always preface my comments with "I haven't competed", and, "take this advice or dump it"...
> 
> And, to AF's great credit, he never takes anything personally. Further, while he is at liberty to (and does) dismiss my opinion ('cos that's all it is), I still feel like it's worth putting it out there.
> 
> I would love nothing more than for him to continue on this trajectory and still come in shredded to the bone.


 true I wasnt having a pop mate only really saying I sort of agreed but have held off making any suggestions as I have no idea of getting in the best condition for a show, either being too early or too late.

I am intrigued to see how he goes as the guy seems a decent chap and open to discussion on this.


----------



## DLTBB

If it was only competitors who were allowed to give feedback, an opinion or advice the forum would be pretty ****ing dead, fellas. It's a log on a public forum, if you've got a constructive comment to make, go for it. It's always handy to have a second or third opinion regardless of whether you take it on board.


----------



## biomechanicalBen

DLTBB said:


> If it was only competitors who were allowed to give feedback, an opinion or advice the forum would be pretty ****ing dead, fellas. It's a log on a public forum, if you've got a constructive comment to make, go for it. It's always handy to have a second or third opinion regardless of whether you take it on board.


 100% this is a community and loving being part of it! And a load of that is everyone offering the ideas and support!


----------



## 66983

FelonE said:


> I'm 20 days out and on 400g carbs, 250g protein and about 50g fats


 What's total calories?

About 3000?


----------



## DLTBB

Sparkey said:


> What's total calories?
> 
> About 3000?


 4 calories in 1g of protein/carbs. 9 calories in 1g of fat.

400 x 4 = 1,600

250 x 4 = 1,000

50 x 9 = 450

3,050 calories


----------



## 66983

DLTBB said:


> 4 calories in 1g of protein/carbs. 9 calories in 1g of fat.
> 
> 400 x 4 = 1,600
> 
> 250 x 4 = 1,000
> 
> 50 x 9 = 450
> 
> 3,050 calories


 Yeah that's what I worked it it out to, just wondered because last year before his comp, he cut at 1700 calories, just wondered what had changed.


----------



## FelonE1

Sparkey said:


> Yeah that's what I worked it it out to, just wondered because last year before his comp, he cut at 1700 calories, just wondered what had changed.


 Last year I looked better 3 weeks out than I did on stage after depletion and a messed up carb up etc. This time keeping carbs in, staying in a deficit and training twice a day to create a bigger deficit and will just adjust water day before comp and roll in already carbed up. Only having carbs pre and post workout.


----------



## arbffgadm100

Mayzini said:


> true I wasnt having a pop mate only really saying I sort of agreed but have held off making any suggestions as I have no idea of getting in the best condition for a show, either being too early or too late.
> 
> I am intrigued to see how he goes as the guy seems a decent chap and open to discussion on this.


 Agree totally, again, mate.

If he was <10% and looking to get to mid-single digits, I wouldn't be venturing an opinion on it. But he is (IMO only, and again no offence) high teens at best..

I've dieted to solid under 10% naturally, under the coaching of Trevor Kashey, so I'm aware of the process, as it were.

In reference to numbers, I tend to use this as an example:

https://www.builtlean.com/2012/09/24/body-fat-percentage-men-women/

And that would place AF somewhere between 15% and 20%, lighting and etc dependent.

Anyway: good to know we're on the same page


----------



## Mayzini

arbffgadm100 said:


> Agree totally, again, mate.
> 
> If he was <10% and looking to get to mid-single digits, I wouldn't be venturing an opinion on it. But he is (IMO only, and again no offence) high teens at best..
> 
> I've dieted to solid under 10% naturally, under the coaching of Trevor Kashey, so I'm aware of the process, as it were.
> 
> In reference to numbers, I tend to use this as an example:
> 
> https://www.builtlean.com/2012/09/24/body-fat-percentage-men-women/
> 
> And that would place AF somewhere between 15% and 20%, lighting and etc dependent.
> 
> Anyway: good to know we're on the same page


 I hear you, I am about the same body fat as him but much larger, and I know I personally wouldnt be able to drop down to single digit numbers in that time, but I am intrigued by the process and will learn from the results. I am on a bulk at the mo, ( relatively lean one if there is such a thing) and I have left myself 14 weeks to cut after just to get to the best condition before holiday and that wont be anywhere near single digits I would imagine


----------



## arbffgadm100

I am definitely a lean bulk believer. Since dieting to lightweight (70kg), I have bulked to 94kg over two years without once losing decent enough separation in my abs.


----------



## arcticfox

arbffgadm100 said:


> Agree totally, again, mate.
> 
> If he was <10% and looking to get to mid-single digits, I wouldn't be venturing an opinion on it. But he is (IMO only, and again no offence) high teens at best..
> 
> I've dieted to solid under 10% naturally, under the coaching of Trevor Kashey, so I'm aware of the process, as it were.
> 
> In reference to numbers, I tend to use this as an example:
> 
> https://www.builtlean.com/2012/09/24/body-fat-percentage-men-women/
> 
> And that would place AF somewhere between 15% and 20%, lighting and etc dependent.
> 
> Anyway: good to know we're on the same page


 Well with them pics id place myself around the 12% mark


----------



## BTS93

I've not commented on this forum for a while but here's my little input:

Everyones calories will be different, it doesn't matter whether you're on 1000g of carbs per day or 100g.

The judges won't judge you on how much you can eat whilst being lean. You do what you need to in order to get lean.

Example: Sas Heirati has just been on around 50g of carbs for weeks on end. Now we're talking about a Pro BB'er in the NY Pro who looked fantastic. Crack on mate and as long as you're enjoying it, who gives a f**k. It's all a process. Trust your coach if you're paying good money.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## arcticfox

BTS93 said:


> I've not commented on this forum for a while but here's my little input:
> 
> Everyones calories will be different, it doesn't matter whether you're on 1000g of carbs per day or 100g.
> 
> The judges won't judge you on how much you can eat whilst being lean. You do what you need to in order to get lean.
> 
> Example: Sas Heirati has just been on around 50g of carbs for weeks on end. Now we're talking about a Pro BB'er in the NY Pro who looked fantastic. Crack on mate and as long as you're enjoying it, who gives a f**k. It's all a process. Trust your coach if you're paying good money.
> 
> Good luck with it all.


 Thanks for the support buddie


----------



## Abc987

arcticfox said:


> Well with them pics id place myself around the 12% mark


 Not being rude in the slightest mate, well I hope you don't take it as me being rude but I'm about 13-14% in my avi and you aren't that lean!


----------



## Tricky

Would you agree from your recent picture you've atleast another 15lbs to go before your shredded?


----------



## arbffgadm100

Abc987 said:


> Not being rude in the slightest mate, well I hope you don't take it as me being rude but I'm about 13-14% in my avi and you aren't that lean!


 Agree. High teens at best.


----------



## 66983

Tricky said:


> Would you agree from your recent picture you've atleast another 15lbs to go before your shredded?


 yes, I would say pretty close to a stone.


----------



## Tricky

Sparkey said:


> yes, I would say pretty close to a stone.


 That would put him about 12 stone at 6ft 2 if I'm not mistaken


----------



## 66983

Tricky said:


> That would put him about 12 stone at 6ft 2 if I'm not mistaken


 Who know's, its guess work, until he gets lower in bf we just won't know.

I,m 6' 1" currently cutting, 13st 11lbs this am, I reckon around 13st to be 6-7% but aiming for 4% this time.

Currently on 1900 calories (and hitting that every day even if I have to just have a teaspoon of something).

Carbs 50g day.

Dropping 0.5lb to 1lb every second to third day.


----------



## Tricky

Sparkey said:


> Who know's, its guess work, until he gets lower in bf we just won't know.
> 
> I,m 6' 1" currently cutting, 13st 11lbs this am, I reckon around 13st to be 6-7% but aiming for 4% this time.
> 
> Currently on 1900 calories (and hitting that every day even if I have to just have a teaspoon of something).
> 
> Carbs 50g day.
> 
> Dropping 0.5lb to 1lb every second to third day.


 I admire your dedication. Are you competing?


----------



## 66983

Tricky said:


> I admire your dedication. Are you competing?


 Strangely I have absolutely no interest in competing bud, however I'm totally lost without a challenge, this is my challenge for this year.

I know I can do it.


----------



## Sphinkter

biomechanicalBen said:


> The big thing is to trust the process and not to rush or to take your foot off the pedal.
> 
> Once you are about 8 weeks out, weigh in every day. Pictures once or twice a week and compare them to last week every time. Make small adjustments don't make huge jumps.
> 
> Manage your weight and the drop through carb manipulation as you need protein and fat to keep the muscle on (but keep fat at a sensible level).
> 
> Try and time your food well to keep your energy up for work and expect to feel really s**t for the last few weeks
> 
> What week is it for you now dude? I also found that it took a while for my body to start dropping and then I moved into Ketosis and the weight suddenly started to shift.
> 
> Whats your food plan looking like from now until peak week? And what sort of peak week are you planning? A traditional high carb or doing a depletion week with a late re-feed (which is more risky and what I did but it paid off  )


 I doubt you were in ketosis if your carbs were 150g a day at their lowest


----------



## Sphinkter

FelonE said:


> Last year I looked better 3 weeks out than I did on stage after depletion and a messed up carb up etc. This time keeping carbs in, staying in a deficit and training twice a day to create a bigger deficit and will just adjust water day before comp and roll in already carbed up. Only having carbs pre and post workout.


 How you fitting those carbs in around your workout? Meal before/ shake during or just after/meal after? 400g in a short period is quite a lot so just curious. That's like my daily total ATM split through 5 meals and a shake, shooting for just under maintenance win cardio added.


----------



## Sphinkter

Tricky said:


> That would put him about 12 stone at 6ft 2 if I'm not mistaken


 It's physique mind there'll be a lot of smaller guys on stage I'd imagine. If he's ripped to the bone at 12st it won't matter. Christian Guzman competes at like 165lbs n he's about that height.


----------



## FelonE1

Sphinkter said:


> How you fitting those carbs in around your workout? Meal before/ shake during or just after/meal after? 400g in a short period is quite a lot so just curious. That's like my daily total ATM split through 5 meals and a shake, shooting for just under maintenance win cardio added.


 130g oats pre/post workout in morning and same again evening workout mate. Other 4 meals are chicken and spinach


----------



## Tricky

Sphinkter said:


> It's physique mind there'll be a lot of smaller guys on stage I'd imagine. If he's ripped to the bone at 12st it won't matter. Christian Guzman competes at like 165lbs n he's about that height.


 Fair enough. I haven't a clue about competiting or being lean but I've came to realise for me at 6ft to get lean enough to build from I'm going to have to go from 15.10 stone to close to 12.7 I imagine. Long road ahead


----------



## arcticfox

Wow some proper debating going on here.

All i will say rather than responding individually is the following

1 - I take everyone's advice on board and from this make my own choice

2 - I appreciate the input and time people are putting on here as i know its generally in my best interests at heart "I hope"

3 - This is a learning curve for myself and i hope others are gaining something from it

4 - I hate feeling small LOL


----------



## biomechanicalBen

arcticfox said:


> Wow some proper debating going on here.
> 
> All i will say rather than responding individually is the following
> 
> 1 - I take everyone's advice on board and from this make my own choice
> 
> 2 - I appreciate the input and time people are putting on here as i know its generally in my best interests at heart "I hope"
> 
> 3 - This is a learning curve for myself and i hope others are gaining something from it
> 
> 4 - I hate feeling small LOL


 I hated feeling small dude, where I did my first contest I felt so small and so bloody flat during prep I felt like it was pointless - I felt like a skeleton.

Then you do peak week... you get to that day and you just see yourself filling out like a monster and you feel f*cking amazing.

as I saidbefore for me a big part is you have to trust the process and not panic when it works  Stick to it dude you are doing awesome!


----------



## biomechanicalBen

Sphinkter said:


> I doubt you were in ketosis if your carbs were 150g a day at their lowest


 Also no dude! My lowest carb day during depletion was trace/as low as I could go while still getting 220 protein (ended up about 15g of carb!)

the week before peak week I was running 100g of carb but I was also hitting 1 hour of weights, 1 hour of cardio 6 days a week and then 3 HIIT sessions a week. And then a top of 30 minute walk another 3 nights a week!

I was timing the carb so it essentially was fueling the activity periods and everything outside of that was stripping me down


----------



## Abc987

arcticfox said:


> Wow some proper debating going on here.
> 
> All i will say rather than responding individually is the following
> 
> 1 - I take everyone's advice on board and from this make my own choice
> 
> 2 - I appreciate the input and time people are putting on here as i know its generally in my best interests at heart "I hope"
> 
> 3 - This is a learning curve for myself and i hope others are gaining something from it
> 
> 4 - I hate feeling small LOL





biomechanicalBen said:


> I hated feeling small dude, where I did my first contest I felt so small and so bloody flat during prep I felt like it was pointless - I felt like a skeleton.
> 
> Then you do peak week... you get to that day and you just see yourself filling out like a monster and you feel f*cking amazing.
> 
> as I saidbefore for me a big part is you have to trust the process and not panic when it works  Stick to it dude you are doing awesome!


 I've said it before and think others will agree you need a better coach, one that knows about gear etc.


----------



## arcticfox

Abc987 said:


> I've said it before and think others will agree you need a better coach, one that knows about gear etc.


 I have been given some help with drug protocol so that's covered mate


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> I have been given some help with drug protocol so that's covered mate


 What are you doing with clen 2 on 2 off or just constant?

What was this mornings weight

lowered kcals yet?

Ive just stopped weighing myself each morning it's a mind f**k being 214.2 one day then eating below maintence and being 216 the next lol so I'm going to stick to once a week weigh in for my sanity


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> What are you doing with clen 2 on 2 off or just constant?
> 
> What was this mornings weight
> 
> lowered kcals yet?
> 
> Ive just stopped weighing myself each morning it's a mind f**k being 214.2 one day then eating below maintence and being 216 the next lol so I'm going to stick to once a week weigh in for my sanity


 Been on constant for 2 and half weeks now, I'm actually going to have next week of the clen as for 1 I'm going to be mega busy next week with family stuff and 2 because i have started T3s today @ 25ug so gonna let my body calm down a little.

Was 190.9 this AM bud, Down 18lb now averaging a 2.25lb lose a week so happy with that, Getting a lot of comments on how lean i'm looking, Just need to get to that next stage now.

Cals have been lowered slightly but not religiously as i have also increase cardio by a extra 15 mins, And doing gym 2 x instead of trying to squeeze everything into one session, s**t for family life but wife's ok with it and understands why.

Bar being hungry and tired i have one issue that i'm not happy about and its a feeling of a slight faint feeling in body after a heavy session or cardio that continues for a while after "Another reason im have a week of the clen" Could be a few thing like the training while dieting, Tren, Clen or a compo of them all and not enough sleep.


----------



## 66983

What's BP like bud?

Trust me bud, you'll feel shocking before the end.

You gotta feel real bad to look real good!


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> What's BP like bud?
> 
> Trust me bud, you'll feel shocking before the end.
> 
> You gotta feel real bad to look real good!


 Just done BP

110/64 with a pulse of 62, And hot as at work LOL.


----------



## biomechanicalBen

Sparkey said:


> What's BP like bud?
> 
> Trust me bud, you'll feel shocking before the end.
> 
> You gotta feel real bad to look real good!


 I did but I also was a hell of a lot tighter than even my trainer expected. If you can take the pain you will look amazing.


----------



## 66983

biomechanicalBen said:


> I did but I also was a hell of a lot tighter than even my trainer expected. If you can take the pain you will look amazing.


 And what would you put that down to bud?


----------



## biomechanicalBen

Sparkey said:


> And what would you put that down to bud?


 The carb drop and maintaining the cardio.

Also I ran a (somewhat controversial) and non standard peak week. (fat and protein were locked at 230p and 55f throughout)

Sun - 80g carb - rest day

Mon - 60g carb - 1 hour weights, 1 hour cardio steady state, 30 minutes abs

Tue - 20g carb - 1 hour weights, 1 hour cardio, 30 minute evening walk

Wed - as near 0 as possible 1 hour weights, 1.5 hours cardio, 20 minutes HIIT

Thur - 60g carb 1 hour weights, 1 hour cardio, 1 hour evening walk

Fri- 80g carb 1 hour weights, 1 hour cardio

Sat - 120g carb + in the evening I hard a burger & chips for dinner

Sunday - about 260g prior to getting on stage, no liquids aside from a bit of coffee

*liquid all other days was 4 litres of water only. No caffeine

not what you would normally see, the idea was to deplete me so I would essentially "soak" the carb back up again.

I was completely burnt out and then sunday just re-filled so much from the meal the night before


----------



## Keeks

Will mirror what the guys above have said, you'll feel pretty much like a walking zombie by the end of prep, but it's worth it and you'll look awesome, but some suffering to be gone through first, all normal though with comp prep.

I literally put life on hold during prep, rest when I can, just eat, sleep, train and work, no life really, but it's only temporary and like I said, worth the sacrifices when you get on stage happy with your condition.

And this weather drains everyone never mind through prep, just take it easy and keep putting the work in. :thumbup1:


----------



## 66983

Great info @biomechanicalBen thanks.

Bet that burger and chips was heaven but a mind [email protected]@k at the same time :whistling:


----------



## biomechanicalBen

Sparkey said:


> Great info @biomechanicalBen thanks.
> 
> Bet that burger and chips was heaven but a mind [email protected]@k at the same time :whistling:


 It was really really [email protected]@cking weird as it wasnt the cheat meal after... but it had salt.. and fat... but I had to stop.. yeah.

Very different peak week, if I did it again I would still do the big dip but would consider risking the burger style meal a day earlier and then have a day inbetween to feed up. Felt that I actually was a bit fuller the next day but not as dry. Will find out next time!


----------



## Keeks

biomechanicalBen said:


> It was really really [email protected]@cking weird as it wasnt the cheat meal after... but it had salt.. and fat... but I had to stop.. yeah.
> 
> Very different peak week, if I did it again I would still do the big dip but would consider risking the burger style meal a day earlier and then have a day inbetween to feed up. Felt that I actually was a bit fuller the next day but not as dry. Will find out next time!


 I tried the burger and fries thing last year, but it was a day/evening show so judging during the day and results in the evening, so didn't try it until after I'd been judged as was scared how things would go.

Looked a lot fuller in the evening but mid-section smoothed over slightly, trial and error eh?! But if you don't try these things, you don't know.


----------



## arcticfox

Well today marks a mile stone for myself.

Down to 189.6lb so down 20lb now.

My aim now is to get into the 70s.

LET'S DO THIS


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Well today marks a mile stone for myself.
> 
> Down to 189.6lb so down 20lb now.
> 
> My aim now is to get into the 70s.
> 
> LET'S DO THIS


 What does your coach estimate your stage weight will be considering your current condition and weight? Do you think you'll have to go below 175lbs?


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> What does your coach estimate your stage weight will be considering your current condition and weight? Do you think you'll have to go below 175lbs?


 No idea mate. She not my prep coach as said before she just helping me as I progress.

I like doing most things myself as I love to learn what works and does not.

These are all my targets. She just keeps me in check and I update her as and when and if all good that great if not we change. But as it stands everything is going well.

Bar the usual prep issues. Tired. Lack of energy. So on and so forth I'm doing ok just got to keep grinding.

How's everything going your end @Tricky


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> No idea mate. She not my prep coach as said before she just helping me as I progress.
> 
> I like doing most things myself as I love to learn what works and does not.
> 
> These are all my targets. She just keeps me in check and I update her as and when and if all good that great if not we change. But as it stands everything is going well.
> 
> Bar the usual prep issues. Tired. Lack of energy. So on and so forth I'm doing ok just got to keep grinding.
> 
> How's everything going your end @Tricky


 I'm good, using this transformation comp as added motivation to finally get lean. I'm down 11.2lbs as of this morning so I'll be happy if I can get another 15lbs off in the next 10 weeks. I can't do any lower body weights or cardio due to serious ankle injury and the fact I'm wearing a moon boot so that's put me at a disadvantage.

I started at 225lbs 6ft and I've got to 213.8lbs in 2 weeks by just eating good food and not going over board. I'll start counting kcals and using clen 6 weeks from the end to try get me in around 185-190lbs by the end!

Are you stil on the clen? How are you finding it.


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> I'm good, using this transformation comp as added motivation to finally get lean. I'm down 11.2lbs as of this morning so I'll be happy if I can get another 15lbs off in the next 10 weeks. I can't do any lower body weights or cardio due to serious ankle injury and the fact I'm wearing a moon boot so that's put me at a disadvantage.
> 
> I started at 225lbs 6ft and I've got to 213.8lbs in 2 weeks by just eating good food and not going over board. I'll start counting kcals and using clen 6 weeks from the end to try get me in around 185-190lbs by the end!
> 
> Are you stil on the clen? How are you finding it.


 Keep it up the best you can mate.

Came of the clen for this week and will be back on next week. Currently on 50mcg of T3.

Problem I have is I'm away on holiday and having to make do. I.e yesterday went for a run and did a load of press up sit ups and squats. My calfs and ankles are killing me.

Going to find a gym later


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Keep it up the best you can mate.
> 
> Came of the clen for this week and will be back on next week. Currently on 50mcg of T3.
> 
> Problem I have is I'm away on holiday and having to make do. I.e yesterday went for a run and did a load of press up sit ups and squats. My calfs and ankles are killing me.
> 
> Going to find a gym later


 Nice one. Atleast your on various meds which will just be ticking alonng nicely in the background doing their thing! I'm def going to give the clen and run and possibly EPI along with it for the last 6 weeks.

Scales this morning 212.8lbs so nearly one stone down which is great for my motivation. As soon as I've a week with no loss I'll introduce the clen. Can't touch t3 due to it being catabolic


----------



## Abc987

You seem to be doing a lot arse about face. Why would you be prepping with a holiday bang on the middle of it?

Hope you prove me wrong but but I see this prep ending up a disaster!


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> You seem to be doing a lot arse about face. Why would you be prepping with a holiday bang on the middle of it?
> 
> Hope you prove me wrong but but I see this prep ending up a disaster!


 Sorry got to agree. Fvck the holiday off. I've missed out on meals out. Birthdays and lots of other sh1t. Prep should be your main focus bruv


----------



## biomechanicalBen

How are you maintaining food balance while you are away? Did you drop the macros to account for doing a bit less gym?

And do you have a plan for when you get back for how you are going to manage weight change (not enough drop, too much drop, a gain?)

I would spend some time thinking now so you don't knee jerk when you get back, but also plan to make sure you can bring yourself back on track as needed.


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> Sorry got to agree. Fvck the holiday off. I've missed out on meals out. Birthdays and lots of other sh1t. Prep should be your main focus bruv


 After I wrote that I looked at your prep and where you was, think it was 7.5 weeks out. Compare that to his pics and he's either gonna get laughed off the stage or not even make it on there.

There's enough comps per year to plan it properly, get the right coach (that does diet, training AND gear) and get it nailed. A holiday is something that should not be bang in the middle, they're for enjoying with the family!

As said I hope he proves me wrong but I just can't see it


----------



## arcticfox

I'm not away in Spain or something Jesus Christ guy.

I'm away for 4 days. Still out doing cardio and training.

Food is still all in order and we're it should be. The family can do as they want food wise but I have my food sorted.

Felone is doing BBing not physique so completely different look needed.

Just keep the hate flowing for having a life hahaha. Remember this is a hobby not a job ffs. Everyone thinks I'm here having the best time ever because I love being tired. Love being hungry. Love having no energy.

For the 1st time I getting annoyed by comments on here.

STOP THE REPEATED COMMENT OF I NEED A DRUG COACH. I NEED A PROPER PREP COACH. I NEED A PROPER DIET COACH.

This is a open forum and I have said what I am doing and I'm sticking with it.

Win lose or fail this is my path my choice and I'll do what I think is best for me to learn and grown from.


----------



## Abc987

arcticfox said:


> I'm not away in Spain or something Jesus Christ guy.
> 
> I'm away for 4 days. Still out doing cardio and training.
> 
> Food is still all in order and we're it should be. The family can do as they want food wise but I have my food sorted.
> 
> Felone is doing BBing not physique so completely different look needed.
> 
> Just keep the hate flowing for having a life hahaha. Remember this is a hobby not a job ffs. Everyone thinks I'm here having the best time ever because I love being tired. Love being hungry. Love having no energy.
> 
> For the 1st time I getting annoyed by comments on here.
> 
> STOP THE REPEATED COMMENT OF I NEED A DRUG COACH. I NEED A PROPER PREP COACH. I NEED A PROPER DIET COACH.
> 
> This is a open forum and I have said what I am doing and I'm sticking with it.
> 
> Win lose or fail this is my path my choice and I'll do what I think is best for me to learn and grown from.


 No hate mate I've just said what everyone else is thinking!

continue how you are and I will comment no more.

Good luck and as said I hope you prove me wrong


----------



## arcticfox

Abc987 said:


> No hate mate I've just said what everyone else is thinking!
> 
> continue how you are and I will comment no more.
> 
> Good luck and as said I hope you prove me wrong


 I don't mind comments but REPEATED stuff just gets annoying as hell


----------



## 66983

Just been looking at the UKBFF North West Men's physique from 2016.

Couldn't do it myself, would sh1t my trunks lol.

Good on you, keep chipping away.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Just been looking at the UKBFF North West Men's physique from 2016.
> 
> Couldn't do it myself, would sh1t my trunks lol.
> 
> Good on you, keep chipping away.


 Yeah the northwest last year was a hard cat. As classic physique and physique is going to be the future of BBing as it's attainable for most.


----------



## Mayzini

Mate I have never knocked you for what your trying to achieve as fair play to anyone trying to get on stage. However your kidding yourself if you think physique is the future of bodybuilding. It's imitation at best, I don't think any real bodybuilding fans would agree with you. I mean it's the only thing where a category aims for the don't train legs brigade with their stupid board shorts It's really become popular because basically any tom dick or harry who can lose enough fat but who can't or isn't willing to pack the mass on simply thinks oh I know I'll compete physique. Please note I don't say classic physique Don't get me wrong the many of the top guys have great physiques but for me it shouldn't even be classed in the same breath as bodybuilding which some I know will have the hump about.


----------



## DLTBB

Mayzini said:


> Mate I have never knocked you for what your trying to achieve as fair play to anyone trying to get on stage. However your kidding yourself if you think physique is the future of bodybuilding. It's imitation at best, I don't think any real bodybuilding fans would agree with you. I mean it's the only thing where a category aims for the don't train legs brigade with their stupid board shorts It's really become popular because basically any tom dick or harry who can lose enough fat but who can't or isn't willing to pack the mass on simply thinks oh I know I'll compete physique. Please note I don't say classic physique Don't get me wrong the many of the top guys have great physiques but for me it shouldn't even be classed in the same breath as bodybuilding which some I know will have the hump about.


 Top level Men's Physique competitors have absolutely insane physiques. Fair enough a lot of the amateurs look like trash but the same could be said about a lot of the amateur bodybuilders.

Bodybuilding isn't going anywhere but Men's Physique and Classic Physique definitely appeal to the masses more. Just look at the waists and tapers on these guys.

View attachment IMG_1818.PNG


View attachment IMG_1823.JPG


View attachment IMG_1819.PNG


View attachment IMG_1820.PNG


View attachment IMG_1822.PNG


----------



## Mayzini

DLTBB said:


> Top level Men's Physique competitors have absolutely insane physiques. Fair enough a lot of the amateurs look like trash but the same could be said about a lot of the amateur bodybuilders.
> 
> Bodybuilding isn't going anywhere but Men's Physique and Classic Physique definitely appeal to the masses more. Just look at the waists and tapers on these guys.
> 
> 
> View attachment 142449
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142453
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142450
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142451
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142452


 As I said the top guys are good but the whole section has become popular as every guy that thinks he a vaguely shredded sticks on some board shorts and competes . Personally probably because I am old I prefer bodybuilding to be and impressive feat of mass condition and symmetry thus I like the classified physique. I just see the whole divisions as separate sports I guess. I am hoping to get to another show this year though to see how things have improved but still can't stand the board shorts what wrong with glutes quads and hams then l? Lol


----------



## DLTBB

Mayzini said:


> As I said the top guys are good but the whole section has become popular as every guy that thinks he a vaguely shredded sticks on some board shorts and competes . Personally probably because I am old I prefer bodybuilding to be and impressive feat of mass condition and symmetry thus I like the classified physique. I just see the whole divisions as separate sports I guess. I am hoping to get to another show this year though to see how things have improved but still can't stand the board shorts what wrong with glutes quads and hams then l? Lol


 I like the Classic Physique trunks best, not overly revealing like bodybuilding thongs and still showcase the quads and hamstrings well unlike Men's Physique shorts.

View attachment IMG_1824.JPG


----------



## Mayzini

DLTBB said:


> I like the Classic Physique trunks best, not overly revealing like bodybuilding thongs and still showcase the quads and hamstrings well unlike Men's Physique shorts.
> 
> View attachment 142456


 Yes mate totally agree that's a better look altogether imo. The op bless him is none of the above though


----------



## DLTBB

Mayzini said:


> Yes mate totally agree that's a better look altogether imo. The op bless him is none of the above though


 Look at the lads he'll be competing against in the video above though mate, they all look like weeds. :lol:


----------



## Tricky

DLTBB said:


> Look at the lads he'll be competing against in the video above though mate, they all look like weeds. :lol:


 I just watched it and couldn't believe how little mass they have. The fella 3rd from the left looks like a right tool


----------



## Mayzini

DLTBB said:


> Look at the lads he'll be competing against in the video above though mate, they all look like weeds. :lol:


 That's what I am saying if anyone thinks that is bodybuilding, that's the changing rooms in most leisure centres !


----------



## arcticfox

DLTBB said:


> Top level Men's Physique competitors have absolutely insane physiques. Fair enough a lot of the amateurs look like trash but the same could be said about a lot of the amateur bodybuilders.
> 
> Bodybuilding isn't going anywhere but Men's Physique and Classic Physique definitely appeal to the masses more. Just look at the waists and tapers on these guys.
> 
> 
> View attachment 142449
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142453
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142450
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142451
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142452


 Exactly


----------



## arcticfox

Mayzini said:


> Yes mate totally agree that's a better look altogether imo. The op bless him is none of the above though


 I don't claim to be hehehe.

I showed the wife the video and she even stated that I'm much bigger.

Obv it take years to get there.stage if your genetics allow


----------



## Tricky




----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> I don't claim to be hehehe.
> 
> I showed the wife the video and she even stated that I'm much bigger.
> 
> Obv it take years to get there.stage if your genetics allow


 What's your weight this morning?

How many kcals are you on now? Still feeling pretty good and easy so far since your on well above 2000kcals?

Any update pics


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> What's your weight this morning?
> 
> How many kcals are you on now? Still feeling pretty good and easy so far since your on well above 2000kcals?
> 
> Any update pics


 Weight was 189.3 this AM.

Cals still under 2500 a day.

Not feeling the best as tired and low energy at mo.

Only pic I have is from like a weeks ago but won't upload for some reason


----------



## arcticfox

@Tricky


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Weight was 189.3 this AM.
> 
> Cals still under 2500 a day.
> 
> Not feeling the best as tired and low energy at mo.
> 
> Only pic I have is from like a weeks ago but won't upload for some reason


 That's loads of kcals mate lol keep plodding on! I'm on atound 2200-2400 and feeling fine could easily cut to 2000 but don't want to go to hard to soon and stall. I'm down near 14lbs and to be honest hardly notice it. Didn't realise I've so much to lose easily another 20-25lbs I reckon ffs


----------



## arbffgadm100

BB vs Classic vs Pys - It's all personal preference.

For instance, and related to the above, I genuinely think the whole super-tan thing looks insanely fvcking retarded. Like, I can't even believe people get on stage looking like that. I'm mean, I like a tan, but the coffee-brown look doesn't;t just do it for me. I think some lads look better with their natural skin tone (ala some of the blokes @DLTBB posted above). But whatever, I'm just a guy, with an opinion no one cares about 

What I'm saying is that I think that all the categories have a place. Not every one wants to be 250lb (or 170lb for that matter) in stage condition. Not everyone gives a s**t about having massive (or tiny) legs. Etc.


----------



## arcticfox

arbffgadm100 said:


> BB vs Classic vs Pys - It's all personal preference.
> 
> For instance, and related to the above, I genuinely think the whole super-tan thing looks insanely fvcking retarded. Like, I can't even believe people get on stage looking like that. I'm mean, I like a tan, but the coffee-brown look doesn't;t just do it for me. I think some lads look better with their natural skin tone (ala some of the blokes @DLTBB posted above). But whatever, I'm just a guy, with an opinion no one cares about
> 
> What I'm saying is that I think that all the categories have a place. Not every one wants to be 250lb (or 170lb for that matter) in stage condition. Not everyone gives a s**t about having massive (or tiny) legs. Etc.


 Very true bud. I love the classic physique look and that's we're I'm aiming for in next few years. The dark tan is not for me a little is fine but needs must on stage


----------



## MrM

arcticfox said:


> Yeah the northwest last year was a hard cat. As classic physique and physique is going to be the future of BBing as it's attainable for most.


 Really don't mean this to come across as negative, maybe it's crap camera / lighting but the video doesn't really show much in the way of muscle development. I know they are peeled (quite) and that getting on stage takes a lot of nerves but that looks quite attainable or am I missing the point.


----------



## arcticfox

MrM said:


> Really don't mean this to come across as negative, maybe it's crap camera / lighting but the video doesn't really show much in the way of muscle development. I know they are peeled (quite) and that getting on stage takes a lot of nerves but that looks quite attainable or am I missing the point.


 That's the point. Any time dick or Harry can have a crack but the guys who take serious or have the great genetics make everyone else look terrible. Look at Ryan Terry for E.G. one of the best physique guys in the world


----------



## DLTBB

MrM said:


> Really don't mean this to come across as negative, maybe it's crap camera / lighting but the video doesn't really show much in the way of muscle development. I know they are peeled (quite) and that getting on stage takes a lot of nerves but that looks quite attainable or am I missing the point.


 I'm guessing most of the guys in the video are first timers. Men's Physique isn't about packing on as much muscle mass as physically possible, it's about having a certain shape, specifically a tiny waist and broad shoulders. It's all about the taper and trying to create the ideal beach physique.


----------



## Mayzini

I respect the top guys but they are not physiques for me personally. beach shape most of them have legs that look like they would snap if a wave hit them ! lol

any way wanted to add to the OP I respect you for competing and doing it your way, so respect all the way and wish you all the best, will definitely be interesting to see how you go.


----------



## DLTBB

Mayzini said:


> I respect the top guys but they are not physiques for me personally. beach shape most of them have legs that look like they would snap if a wave hit them ! lol
> 
> any way wanted to add to the OP I respect you for competing and doing it your way, so respect all the way and wish you all the best, will definitely be interesting to see how you go.


 To be fair some physique guys have pretty good legs, the board shorts just cover them up completely.


----------



## Mayzini

ha ha I was only jokiing mate, its just a stupid idea to cover them up !


----------



## MrM

DLTBB said:


> To be fair some physique guys have pretty good legs, the board shorts just cover them up completely.


 Is this physique class? It's a world away from the video that was posted.


----------



## DLTBB

MrM said:


> Is this physique class? It's a world away from the video that was posted.


 Yep. But they're IFBB men's physique competitors. So it's like comparing NABBA first timers bodybuilders to IFBB men's open bodybuilding competitors.


----------



## Tricky

@arcticfox well mate what's the weight and current kcals at now?

How many weeks out are you? Still feeling confident to come in on time or thinking of changing up your drug protocol at all?


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> @arcticfox well mate what's the weight and current kcals at now?
> 
> How many weeks out are you? Still feeling confident to come in on time or thinking of changing up your drug protocol at all?


 Morning bud, Juts changed diet now to completely clean and 2000cal, Drugs staying the same bar fat burners, Got 5 days left of t3 and back on the clen from today back @ 60mcg.

weight this AM was 189.3 but felt bloated this am and ended up eating gone past 11 last night

Hows everything with you mucka


----------



## 66983

8 weeks 5 days.

How long you been on T3 bud? And what dose?


----------



## Sphinkter

arcticfox said:


> Morning bud, Juts changed diet now to completely clean and 2000cal, Drugs staying the same bar fat burners, Got 5 days left of t3 and back on the clen from today back @ 60mcg.
> 
> weight this AM was 189.3 but felt bloated this am and ended up eating gone past 11 last night
> 
> Hows everything with you mucka


 What dose you running T3 at? You do realise it shuts down your natural thyroid while you're using it don't you? So there will be a gap between when you stop using it and your natural production returning to normal. If I were you right now I'd probably keep using it. If your worried about extra sides with clen added you could drop down to a replacement dose of 25-50mcg, before gradually upping again depending on sides etc.


----------



## arcticfox

Sphinkter said:


> What dose you running T3 at? You do realise it shuts down your natural thyroid while you're using it don't you? So there will be a gap between when you stop using it and your natural production returning to normal. If I were you right now I'd probably keep using it. If your worried about extra sides with clen added you could drop down to a replacement dose of 25-50mcg, before gradually upping again depending on sides etc.


 Currently @ 40mcg ED, Yes i do understand it shuts down for a little bit but once levels drop body returns to normal function.

I don't get any sides from T3

I would continue with the T3 but a few financial issues have just come up so no extra funds for ancillaries at mo "Till next week anyways"


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> 8 weeks 5 days.
> 
> How long you been on T3 bud? And what dose?


 2 weeks @ 40mcg


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Morning bud, Juts changed diet now to completely clean and 2000cal, Drugs staying the same bar fat burners, Got 5 days left of t3 and back on the clen from today back @ 60mcg.
> 
> weight this AM was 189.3 but felt bloated this am and ended up eating gone past 11 last night
> 
> Hows everything with you mucka


 Do you think the t3 makes you flat or weak at all? What dose are you on?

What's a typical diet look like at 2000? Getting more aggressive now stick with it.

Im expecting triumph clen to be delivered today so going to start at 20mcg then 40mcg and build up to 60mcg and run that for the last 8 weeks of my cut.

Weight started for me at 225lbs and this morning I was 211.6lbs. I've seen the scales as low as 209.8lbs but the last few days they have been up or down a lb or 2.

Going to start to go low to zero carbs now for 2 days a week to help. The 2 days I don't work I'll eat like an omelette then rest of day meat and salad or meat and veg just for 2 days a week then have one high carb day.


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Do you think the t3 makes you flat or weak at all? What dose are you on?
> 
> What's a typical diet look like at 2000? Getting more aggressive now stick with it.
> 
> Im expecting triumph clen to be delivered today so going to start at 20mcg then 40mcg and build up to 60mcg and run that for the last 8 weeks of my cut.
> 
> Weight started for me at 225lbs and this morning I was 211.6lbs. I've seen the scales as low as 209.8lbs but the last few days they have been up or down a lb or 2.
> 
> Going to start to go low to zero carbs now for 2 days a week to help. The 2 days I don't work I'll eat like an omelette then rest of day meat and salad or meat and veg just for 2 days a week then have one high carb day.


 Was on 40mcg a day mate. Not to bad strength wise and feel flat most of the time hahahab

For for today for an example is

4 eggs and a piece of toast fir breakfast at 10am

150g chicken breast. Brocolli ans a few potatos x 4 meals

1 scoop of whey post gym.

225g icelandic yogurt for snack

Stats are around 250g protein. 150g carbs and 50g fats.

Im going 3 days like this then one day as low carbs as i can.


----------



## arcticfox

Let me know how u get on with thr thriumph stuff as thats what i run for everything at mo bar T3 and adex which are pharma.

Defo think the tren A i was running was under doses because as soon as i switched to triumphs tren physique has started to change and feel it a lot more


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> 2 weeks @ 40mcg


 Why stop now?


----------



## Tricky

Sparkey said:


> Why stop now?


 He mentioned money was tight a few posts up


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Why stop now?


 Had a large bill appear on my door step that was unforseen, Otherwise i wouldnt, Gonna try and source some more before i run out as there doing there job.


----------



## 66983

I don't know who this 'Large Bill' is but he sounds intimidating!


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> I don't know who this 'Large Bill' is but he sounds intimidating!


 He's a bellend mate HAHAHAHA.


----------



## arcticfox

Well i defo think the tren is kicking in as physique is changing fast now and even wife mentioned it.

Weight still the same which is annoying me @ 189.5 BUT defo getting leaner.

Food for today is a low carb day, Totals are 2018cal 311P/73C/51F

Today's meals are 6 x Turkey mince with Broccoli, Cauliflower and carrots. 1 tub of skyr Icelandic yogurt and a Slim zone chicken madras 

Had a brill session yesterday doing arms and hamstrings + 30 min cardio

Today i think i will do chest and calf's + Cardio


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Well i defo think the tren is kicking in as physique is changing fast now and even wife mentioned it.
> 
> Weight still the same which is annoying me @ 189.5 BUT defo getting leaner.
> 
> Food for today is a low carb day, Totals are 2018cal 311P/73C/51F
> 
> Today's meals are 6 x Turkey mince with Broccoli, Cauliflower and carrots. 1 tub of skyr Icelandic yogurt and a Slim zone chicken madras
> 
> Had a brill session yesterday doing arms and hamstrings + 30 min cardio
> 
> Today i think i will do chest and calf's + Cardio


 This is what happens the weight loss gets slower and slower, either reduce cal's or up cardio.

I would rather do 2 lots of cardio daily than lower cal's, currently on 1850 which equates to 4 cups of dust,a cardboard sandwich washed down with a cup of thin air.

Still have my Clen & T3 trump cards to play.

190lbs this am.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> This is what happens the weight loss gets slower and slower, either reduce cal's or up cardio.
> 
> I would rather do 2 lots of cardio daily than lower cal's, currently on 1850 which equates to 4 cups of dust,a cardboard sandwich washed down with a cup of thin air.
> 
> Still have my Clen & T3 trump cards to play.
> 
> 190lbs this am.


 Now that made me laugh hahahahah 4 cups of dust LOL

Yeah this is why i have reduced cals to 2000cal on sat, Lets see how this week plays out.

I'm defo getting leaner though


----------



## Wayno

In for this mate, been following for a while

good luck


----------



## arcticfox

Wayno said:


> In for this mate, been following for a while
> 
> good luck


 Good to have you aboard mate


----------



## arcticfox

Well weight has started to move again lets hope it stays this way now LOL.

Weight this AM 187.6

Food for today's totals will be 2033cal 279P / 118C / 49F

Yesterday i did chest and cardio.

Today will be doing back and cardio


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Well weight has started to move again lets hope it stays this way now LOL.
> 
> Weight this AM 187.6
> 
> Food for today's totals will be 2033cal 279P / 118C / 49F
> 
> Yesterday i did chest and cardio.
> 
> Today will be doing back and cardio


 Happy days it's a huge motivator seen scales move mine went from 211 on Monday to 208.8 yesterday and just 208 this morning so down 17lbs in 30 days. Got another 23 to go!

All the best

will you be using winny soon?


----------



## 66983

@arcticfox

Found this, though it may be of some interest.

When preparing for a contest there are three main factors which will determine my success; weight training, cardio training, and diet...

When I decide that I'm going to do a bodybuilding contest, three questions come to mind.



Am I lean enough to get ready in sixteen weeks?


Am I mentally prepared to go sixteen weeks without cheating on my diet and cardio?


Am I confident that I have a fair chance at winning my class?


If all of these questions are answered yes, then I know I'm ready to start my contest preparation at sixteen weeks out. When preparing for a contest there are three main factors which will determine my success; weight training, cardio training, and diet.








*Cardio Training*
















Cardio training is a whole different story. Cardio for me consists of either slow walking on an incline, or a slow pace on the stair master. I do most of my cardio at home, in the morning, on an empty stomach. I also do cardio after I weight train at the gym. I do about one or two hours of cardio week during my bulking phase so that I can eat lots of carbs and still stay lean.

When I start preparing for a contest I increase my cardio every week until the final week of dieting. I start with three hours of cardio a week for the first four weeks. At twelve weeks out I increase my cardio to four hours a week. At ten out weeks I increase it to five hours a week. At eight weeks out I increase it six hours a week.

At six weeks out I do one hour everyday for seven hours a week total. At five weeks out I do eight hours a week. At four weeks I do nine hours a week. At three week I do ninety minutes everyday until the Tuesday before the contest. The last four days before the contest I don't do any cardio.

This is a lot of cardio to do and keep in mind that this is slow paced cardio. I keep my heart rate between 120 and 140 beats per minute to burn fat. I will never do more than an hour of cardio in one session, I will split up my cardio into two sessions, one longer session in the morning on an empty stomach and one session in the evening or after weight training.

That sums up my cardio.









*Diet*









Now for the hard part, the DIET.

*16 Weeks Out*

For the first four weeks the diet isn't that bad.

I eat 200 grams of carbs, 350 grams of protein and 50 grams of fat daily, for a total of 2650 kcals.

*12 Weeks Out*

At twelve weeks out I start to cycle my carb intake.

I do four low carb days of 100 grams of carbs and one high carb day of 200 grams of carbs. I also bump up my protein intake to 380 grams a day and I leave the fats at 50 grams per day.

*8 Weeks Out*

At eight weeks out I change my low carb days to 75 grams per day and my high carb day to 150 grams per day with the same cycle. My protein and fat intake remain the same.

*4 Weeks Out*

At four weeks out I drop the low carb days to 50 grams of carbs and the high carb day to 100 grams of carbs with the same cycle. Again, the protein and fat intake remains the same.

*9 Days Out*

At nine days out I start a carb deplete for five days, I also drop my fat intake to 35 grams or less, but the protein remains at 380 grams.

*4 Days Out*

Then at four days out I start to carb up.

On Tuesday I start with 150 grams of carbs, Wednesday I take in 300 grams of carbs, Thursday I take in 400 grams of carbs, and Friday I take in 650 grams of carbs.

Thoughout my entire diet I eat only complex carbs from oatmeal and oatbran. When carbing up I eat mostly white rice, but I also eat some rice cakes with jelly on Friday and Saturday. The last thing to know about my diet is how I come in dry on contest day.

I sodium load for two days, one week before the show. When I start to carb up I drop all sodium from my diet and make sure I drink plenty of water everyday until Friday afternoon. Friday I stop drinking water and on Saturday morning I sit in the sauna until I can no longer sweat. This works very well for me.

This is my sixteen week contest preparation. I'm nineteen years old and have done three contests and I always come in shredded.


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Happy days it's a huge motivator seen scales move mine went from 211 on Monday to 208.8 yesterday and just 208 this morning so down 17lbs in 30 days. Got another 23 to go!
> 
> All the best
> 
> will you be using winny soon?


 Will be running winny and Prov around the 6 week point.

Glad your doing well bud, Keep it up 



Sparkey said:


> @arcticfox
> 
> Found this, though it may be of some interest.
> 
> When preparing for a contest there are three main factors which will determine my success; weight training, cardio training, and diet...
> 
> When I decide that I'm going to do a bodybuilding contest, three questions come to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I lean enough to get ready in sixteen weeks?
> 
> 
> Am I mentally prepared to go sixteen weeks without cheating on my diet and cardio?
> 
> 
> Am I confident that I have a fair chance at winning my class?
> 
> 
> If all of these questions are answered yes, then I know I'm ready to start my contest preparation at sixteen weeks out. When preparing for a contest there are three main factors which will determine my success; weight training, cardio training, and diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cardio Training*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardio training is a whole different story. Cardio for me consists of either slow walking on an incline, or a slow pace on the stair master. I do most of my cardio at home, in the morning, on an empty stomach. I also do cardio after I weight train at the gym. I do about one or two hours of cardio week during my bulking phase so that I can eat lots of carbs and still stay lean.
> 
> When I start preparing for a contest I increase my cardio every week until the final week of dieting. I start with three hours of cardio a week for the first four weeks. At twelve weeks out I increase my cardio to four hours a week. At ten out weeks I increase it to five hours a week. At eight weeks out I increase it six hours a week.
> 
> At six weeks out I do one hour everyday for seven hours a week total. At five weeks out I do eight hours a week. At four weeks I do nine hours a week. At three week I do ninety minutes everyday until the Tuesday before the contest. The last four days before the contest I don't do any cardio.
> 
> This is a lot of cardio to do and keep in mind that this is slow paced cardio. I keep my heart rate between 120 and 140 beats per minute to burn fat. I will never do more than an hour of cardio in one session, I will split up my cardio into two sessions, one longer session in the morning on an empty stomach and one session in the evening or after weight training.
> 
> That sums up my cardio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Diet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the hard part, the DIET.
> 
> *16 Weeks Out*
> 
> For the first four weeks the diet isn't that bad.
> 
> I eat 200 grams of carbs, 350 grams of protein and 50 grams of fat daily, for a total of 2650 kcals.
> 
> *12 Weeks Out*
> 
> At twelve weeks out I start to cycle my carb intake.
> 
> I do four low carb days of 100 grams of carbs and one high carb day of 200 grams of carbs. I also bump up my protein intake to 380 grams a day and I leave the fats at 50 grams per day.
> 
> *8 Weeks Out*
> 
> At eight weeks out I change my low carb days to 75 grams per day and my high carb day to 150 grams per day with the same cycle. My protein and fat intake remain the same.
> 
> *4 Weeks Out*
> 
> At four weeks out I drop the low carb days to 50 grams of carbs and the high carb day to 100 grams of carbs with the same cycle. Again, the protein and fat intake remains the same.
> 
> *9 Days Out*
> 
> At nine days out I start a carb deplete for five days, I also drop my fat intake to 35 grams or less, but the protein remains at 380 grams.
> 
> *4 Days Out*
> 
> Then at four days out I start to carb up.
> 
> On Tuesday I start with 150 grams of carbs, Wednesday I take in 300 grams of carbs, Thursday I take in 400 grams of carbs, and Friday I take in 650 grams of carbs.
> 
> Thoughout my entire diet I eat only complex carbs from oatmeal and oatbran. When carbing up I eat mostly white rice, but I also eat some rice cakes with jelly on Friday and Saturday. The last thing to know about my diet is how I come in dry on contest day.
> 
> I sodium load for two days, one week before the show. When I start to carb up I drop all sodium from my diet and make sure I drink plenty of water everyday until Friday afternoon. Friday I stop drinking water and on Saturday morning I sit in the sauna until I can no longer sweat. This works very well for me.
> 
> This is my sixteen week contest preparation. I'm nineteen years old and have done three contests and I always come in shredded.


 Interesting but a few things that seem backwards to be especially the sauna and lack of sodium as this is counter production as sodium and carbs work hand in had with water


----------



## arcticfox

@Sparkey


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> @Sparkey


 water and sodium manipulation is not as easy as it sounds, prob wouldn't even bother for your first show bud!

Could easily f##k it up at the very last minute.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> water and sodium manipulation is not as easy as it sounds, prob wouldn't even bother for your first show bud!
> 
> Could easily f##k it up at the very last minute.


 Exactly what i was thinking, Prob just stay the same if all goes well and just eat some simple carbs a hour before pump up.

Got to learn the correct way and not cock this up


----------



## Eddias

arcticfox said:


> Well weight has started to move again lets hope it stays this way now LOL.
> 
> Weight this AM 187.6
> 
> Food for today's totals will be 2033cal 279P / 118C / 49F
> 
> Yesterday i did chest and cardio.
> 
> Today will be doing back and cardio


 Great work, keep plugging away fella,


----------



## arcticfox

Eddias said:


> Great work, keep plugging away fella,


 Thanks Mukka


----------



## arcticfox

Well weight this am was lower again 186.8 but i think i was a little more dehydrated than normal so we will see.

Never managed to train yesterday due to the wife getting home at stupid o'clock due to work, Was active most of the day and TBH could have done with the rest anyways.

Will manage to train 2 x today as i have a our after work so will do cardio and then again tonight weight session which i think will be quads and shoulders.


----------



## arcticfox

Yesterday was a very successful day, 2 30 min cardio sessions + a heavy shoulder session with a mate and then some posing practice with another competitor that i know.

Weight this AM 187.7

Food today is as follows 1998cal 257P/166C/32F

Ended up in work today so wont be out till 7 so ill either do a heavy fast leg session as gym closes at 8


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Yesterday was a very successful day, 2 30 min cardio sessions + a heavy shoulder session with a mate and then some posing practice with another competitor that i know.
> 
> Weight this AM 187.7
> 
> Food today is as follows 1998cal 257P/166C/32F
> 
> Ended up in work today so wont be out till 7 so ill either do a heavy fast leg session as gym closes at 8


 185.5 myself this am, just about to jump on the treadmill for 40mins (oh joy).

Been a difficult week, struggled with evening cravings half the week, then felt shattered on Thursday but I've got it under control now.

sugar free Mento's gum has been a god send this week.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> 185.5 myself this am, just about to jump on the treadmill for 40mins (oh joy).
> 
> Been a difficult week, struggled with evening cravings half the week, then felt shattered on Thursday but I've got it under control now.
> 
> sugar free Mento's gum has been a god send this week.


 Yeah i was struggling last weeks with cravings. So want a load of s**t now. 10 weeks in and i want bad food AND LOTS OFF IT.

Will have to look at the sugar free mentos, I love my sugar free pop LOL


----------



## 66983

Had a sort of nightmare day yesterday, Wife asked me to take her to the Meadow Hall (massive shopping centre in Sheffield).

Anyway I did my morning fasted cardio as usual then had a feeling she would want something to eat whilst there, so just had 2 x eggs on on slice toast.

Come dinnertime and she pulled my into TGi Fridays, I was like, ok, maybe they do omelettes...

Proper folded! ended up getting 'The Chief' burger and a extra side of cheese and bacon fries.

Had no internet in the place so had to wait until I got home to find out the calories!

The burger alone was 1400 calories and the fries 640, ended up having to do cardio again and train in the evening, then have no food after (just had 2 rice cakes).

Remarkably this morning I was half a pound down at 185.

This cutting/dieting lark is no fun lol.

I have to say I really enjoyed the burger and food but would rather have spread my food out over the day, it's not easy getting used to eating half the calories you were eating just weeks ago, takes some adjusting.


----------



## Sphinkter

Sparkey said:


> Had a sort of nightmare day yesterday, Wife asked me to take her to the Meadow Hall (massive shopping centre in Sheffield).
> 
> Anyway I did my morning fasted cardio as usual then had a feeling she would want something to eat whilst there, so just had 2 x eggs on on slice toast.
> 
> Come dinnertime and she pulled my into TGi Fridays, I was like, ok, maybe they do omelettes...
> 
> Proper folded! ended up getting 'The Chief' burger and a extra side of cheese and bacon fries.
> 
> Had no internet in the place so had to wait until I got home to find out the calories!
> 
> The burger alone was 1400 calories and the fries 640, ended up having to do cardio again and train in the evening, then have no food after (just had 2 rice cakes).
> 
> Remarkably this morning I was half a pound down at 185.
> 
> This cutting/dieting lark is no fun lol.
> 
> I have to say I really enjoyed the burger and food but would rather have spread my food out over the day, it's not easy getting used to eating half the calories you were eating just weeks ago, takes some adjusting.
> 
> View attachment 142794
> 
> 
> View attachment 142795


 Burger looks epic


----------



## Tricky

Morning pal

what's your diet like now? Have you cut carbs right back?

How much cardio are you doing currently per day?

I feel your pain with the cravings I'm sitting down eating 400g cooked chicken breast with a few leaves and washing it down with Sprite Zero as we speak. No sauce and it's dry as fook but needs must as I'm compensating for steak homemade chips and a fried egg when I get home this evening.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Had a sort of nightmare day yesterday, Wife asked me to take her to the Meadow Hall (massive shopping centre in Sheffield).
> 
> Anyway I did my morning fasted cardio as usual then had a feeling she would want something to eat whilst there, so just had 2 x eggs on on slice toast.
> 
> Come dinnertime and she pulled my into TGi Fridays, I was like, ok, maybe they do omelettes...
> 
> Proper folded! ended up getting 'The Chief' burger and a extra side of cheese and bacon fries.
> 
> Had no internet in the place so had to wait until I got home to find out the calories!
> 
> The burger alone was 1400 calories and the fries 640, ended up having to do cardio again and train in the evening, then have no food after (just had 2 rice cakes).
> 
> Remarkably this morning I was half a pound down at 185.
> 
> This cutting/dieting lark is no fun lol.
> 
> I have to say I really enjoyed the burger and food but would rather have spread my food out over the day, it's not easy getting used to eating half the calories you were eating just weeks ago, takes some adjusting.
> 
> View attachment 142794
> 
> 
> View attachment 142795


 YOU BASTARD HAHAHAHA, Looks well nice


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Morning pal
> 
> what's your diet like now? Have you cut carbs right back?
> 
> How much cardio are you doing currently per day?
> 
> I feel your pain with the cravings I'm sitting down eating 400g cooked chicken breast with a few leaves and washing it down with Sprite Zero as we speak. No sauce and it's dry as fook but needs must as I'm compensating for steak homemade chips and a fried egg when I get home this evening.


 Hay bud, Seeing as its now 8 weeks out i have upped cardio to 600 cals a session, Food is staying the same and wont be changing.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Hay bud, Seeing as its now 8 weeks out i have upped cardio to 600 cals a session, Food is staying the same and wont be changing.


 How long does it take to burn 600kcals? Is that on the cross trainer? How many days a week?

Were you able to get t3 and continue running it I remember you mention you had an unexpected bill and May had to stop t3?

You just going to keep as tou as you are diet, cardio and gear until weight stalls out will you switch things up 6 weeks out then more extreme 4 weeks out ?


----------



## 66983

Tricky said:


> How long does it take to burn 600kcals? Is that on the cross trainer? How many days a week?
> 
> Were you able to get t3 and continue running it I remember you mention you had an unexpected bill and May had to stop t3?
> 
> You just going to keep as tou as you are diet, cardio and gear until weight stalls out will you switch things up 6 weeks out then more extreme 4 weeks out ?


 500 cals is 40 mins incline at between 12% - 15% on my treadmill (15 is max) LISS, done 2 x this today.


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> How long does it take to burn 600kcals? Is that on the cross trainer? How many days a week?
> 
> Were you able to get t3 and continue running it I remember you mention you had an unexpected bill and May had to stop t3?
> 
> You just going to keep as tou as you are diet, cardio and gear until weight stalls out will you switch things up 6 weeks out then more extreme 4 weeks out ?


 Nope never sourced any as my local who could have helped is in cuba "NOOB" hahaha

Will be placing a order Thursday so will start again once they turn up in mean time ill just stick with the clen which i'm upping tomorrow to 80mcg for the week.

Took me just shy of 60min on stair master, Done 2 weeks of that now going back onto incline walking to keep things changed up.

Yeah as long as weight coming down all is good, Veins appearing in areas i have never seen before, Calfs/quads,abs,shoulders so defo getting leaner.

Once weight stalls ill increase cardio as not going to cut any more food as its a killer as is, Only thing i WILL do if start drinking black tea and coffee "OH THE JOY" lol


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Nope never sourced any as my local who could have helped is in cuba "NOOB" hahaha
> 
> Will be placing a order Thursday so will start again once they turn up in mean time ill just stick with the clen which i'm upping tomorrow to 80mcg for the week.
> 
> Took me just shy of 60min on stair master, Done 2 weeks of that now going back onto incline walking to keep things changed up.
> 
> Yeah as long as weight coming down all is good, Veins appearing in areas i have never seen before, Calfs/quads,abs,shoulders so defo getting leaner.
> 
> Once weight stalls ill increase cardio as not going to cut any more food as its a killer as is, Only thing i WILL do if start drinking black tea and coffee "OH THE JOY" lol


 I use almond milk in my coffee, loads less carbs and calories, I also buy the Douwe Egberts vanilla coffee (also do a caramel one) which goes well with the almond milk, also use that truvia sweetener (not sure if you take sugar/sweetener) but it's zero calories and tastes great no after taste.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> I use almond milk in my coffee, loads less carbs and calories, I also buy the Douwe Egberts vanilla coffee (also do a caramel one) which goes well with the almond milk, also use that truvia sweetener (not sure if you take sugar/sweetener) but it's zero calories and tastes great no after taste.
> 
> View attachment 142814
> 
> 
> View attachment 142815
> 
> 
> View attachment 142816


 Oh that looks nice, Yeah i have sweetener with my brews

Douwe Egbert is one of my go to coffee, I have Dark at home


----------



## arcticfox

Well this AM i was 186.6 

Food for today consists of the following

9am - 4 medium eggs and 1 white folded flat bread

11am - 150g chicken breast, Sweet potato with coconut

13.00PM - 150g chicken breast, Sweet potato with coconut

14.30PM - 150g chicken breast, Sweet potato with coconut

17.00PM - 450g Skyr Yogurt with honey

25g MP whey "Post gym"

21.00pm - 150g chicken breast, Sweet potato with coconut

Going to train calfs and shoulders today + my 600 cal cardio on incline walking


----------



## Wayno

arcticfox said:


> Yeah as long as weight coming down all is good, Veins appearing in areas i have never seen before, Calfs/quads,abs,shoulders so defo getting leaner.


 Good feeling that is eh haha


----------



## arcticfox

Wayno said:


> Good feeling that is eh haha


 Defo nice to know i'm getting lean, The wife does not like the ripped look so lets see what she thinks when i'm a day out LOL


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Well this AM i was 186.6
> 
> Food for today consists of the following
> 
> 9am - 4 medium eggs and 1 white folded flat bread
> 
> 11am - 150g chicken breast, Sweet potato with coconut
> 
> 13.00PM - 150g chicken breast, Sweet potato with coconut
> 
> 14.30PM - 150g chicken breast, Sweet potato with coconut
> 
> 17.00PM - 450g Skyr Yogurt with honey
> 
> 25g MP whey "Post gym"
> 
> 21.00pm - 150g chicken breast, Sweet potato with coconut
> 
> Going to train calfs and shoulders today + my 600 cal cardio on incline walking


 Looks like your having carbs with every meal bud?

Will also be carbs in the Skyr and MP whey.

How many carbs per day you on?

You cycling carbs at all?


----------



## biomechanicalBen

Sparkey said:


> I use almond milk in my coffee, loads less carbs and calories, I also buy the Douwe Egberts vanilla coffee (also do a caramel one) which goes well with the almond milk, also use that truvia sweetener (not sure if you take sugar/sweetener) but it's zero calories and tastes great no after taste.
> 
> View attachment 142814
> 
> 
> View attachment 142815
> 
> 
> View attachment 142816


 You can pick these:

https://store.skinnymixes.com/skinny-syrups-c2.aspx

Up in TKMax or home sense for about £4 a bottle. They are mind bending sweet and really strong flavour (caveat the ingredients are just e numbers so..)

but for a cut or one a day they are amazing and last ages. Used with normal coffee are cheaper I find  just hit and miss what the different stores (mainly homesense) have in!


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Looks like your having carbs with every meal bud?
> 
> Will also be carbs in the Skyr and MP whey.
> 
> How many carbs per day you on?
> 
> You cycling carbs at all?


 Today is 100g carbs give or take a few, Im doing 3 days carbs one day as low as poss.

This is the yogurt https://www.arlafoods.co.uk/brands/arla-skyr/?gclid=CjwKEAjw9_jJBRCXycSarr3csWcSJABthk07bcNfm9g1jHAe6upePAWFrMA-qhv59DccMS0n2kmvcBoCtiDw_wcB


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Well this AM i was 186.6
> 
> Food for today consists of the following
> 
> 9am - 4 medium eggs and 1 white folded flat bread
> 
> 11am - 150g chicken breast, Sweet potato with coconut
> 
> 13.00PM - 150g chicken breast, Sweet potato with coconut
> 
> 14.30PM - 150g chicken breast, Sweet potato with coconut
> 
> 17.00PM - 450g Skyr Yogurt with honey
> 
> 25g MP whey "Post gym"
> 
> 21.00pm - 150g chicken breast, Sweet potato with coconut
> 
> Going to train calfs and shoulders today + my 600 cal cardio on incline walking


 Are you still finding it though eating that much food and carbs? Must be over 100g carbs with nearly 50 just from yoghurt and bread?

I just finished half a honey skyr myself before bed! Was previously on a tub but had to cut in half to reduce sugar and carbs as weight loss stalled


----------



## 66983

That skyr is about 7.8g carbs per 100g so 35.1g carbs.


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Are you still finding it though eating that much food and carbs? Must be over 100g carbs with nearly 50 just from yoghurt and bread?
> 
> I just finished half a honey skyr myself before bed! Was previously on a tub but had to cut in half to reduce sugar and carbs as weight loss stalled


 For someone like myself who is used to 400-500 + carbs a day this is very low, Thats about 100g of carbs


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> For someone like myself who is used to 400-500 + carbs a day this is very low, Thats about 100g of carbs


 For enough. Do you think you've another 10 plus lbs to before your stage ready? Or you not afraid of leaving it quite late?

Though to be fair I haven't seen a pic of your condition in a few weeks so only going of your previous one.

All the best anyway im interested in your journey. I'm cutting down to single digit body fat too as if I'm stepping on stage but I'm clearly not as I don't have the mass but I'm going to cut right down expect prep week then try to rebound with aas and food


----------



## 66983

I,m thinking around 170lbs to be totally shredded and 5% BF. :thumb


----------



## Sphinkter

Sparkey said:


> I,m thinking around 170lbs to be totally shredded and 5% BF. :thumb


 It'll be challenging but doable I reckon.. he'll need to shoot for 2-3lbs a week though


----------



## 66983

Sphinkter said:


> It'll be challenging but doable I reckon.. he'll need to shoot for 2-3lbs a week though


 Really needs to ready 2 weeks out so he can adjust if not.

Personally I would be sprinting for the finish line now, cardio 45 mins x 2 per day, low carbs and 1700-1800 calories or something like that, will really start to feel f**kin awful very shortly!

It's all good fun lol :thumb


----------



## arcticfox

I think i can get another 10lb off myself, Defo looking lean, Prob leanest i have been in a very long time.

Ill do some more pics this weekend

Was 186.2lb this am

My original aim was 180-185lb so almost there with 7 weeks and 4 days to go.

Just got to keep chipping


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Really needs to ready 2 weeks out so he can adjust if not.
> 
> Personally I would be sprinting for the finish line now, cardio 45 mins x 2 per day, low carbs and 1700-1800 calories or something like that, will really start to feel f**kin awful very shortly!
> 
> It's all good fun lol :thumb


 HAHAHAHA problem is i cant do cardio 2 x a day as it stands due to family, My childminder no longer has my kids so as soon as i finish work i have kids till wife gets home then off to the gym for a few hours.

This is why when i'm at work i have started to do extra walking around to burn some more cals


----------



## biomechanicalBen

arcticfox said:


> HAHAHAHA problem is i cant do cardio 2 x a day as it stands due to family, My childminder no longer has my kids so as soon as i finish work i have kids till wife gets home then off to the gym for a few hours.
> 
> This is why when i'm at work i have started to do extra walking around to burn some more cals


 Yeah thats fair dude, I would try and just find little life adjustments and force them. Stairs everywhere (no lifts), always get up if you need something don't ask other people. I know it seems a little petty but tracking my steps I managed to increase 2k a day making this choice during the cut which helped save time and keep me moving forward!

At 7 weeks out though I would say thats quite early for that, trust the process for at least another 2 weeks or so


----------



## arcticfox

biomechanicalBen said:


> Yeah thats fair dude, I would try and just find little life adjustments and force them. Stairs everywhere (no lifts), always get up if you need something don't ask other people. I know it seems a little petty but tracking my steps I managed to increase 2k a day making this choice during the cut which helped save time and keep me moving forward!
> 
> At 7 weeks out though I would say thats quite early for that, trust the process for at least another 2 weeks or so


 Thanks for the input bud, As an example yesterday i did 681 cal according to my app in walking at work and through the day "5.86miles" then 600 cal cardio at gym + weights so defo burning some calories


----------



## arcticfox

So for today's update weight this AM 185.3

Food still 2k cal

Did a mad quad and and arm session.

Today is back day + 600cal in cardio JOY


----------



## Sphinkter

Looking good on insta falamalam


----------



## arcticfox

Sphinkter said:


> Looking good on insta falamalam


 Thanks bud, Most of the pics of my phone wont upload on here as says error 200 LOL

I'm feeling VERY skinny now


----------



## arcticfox

Sphinkter said:


> Looking good on insta falamalam


 Whats you insta bud, Bit retarded when it comes to tech LOL


----------



## 66983

Oh yeah just found ya on insta pal.


----------



## DLTBB

Looking miles better.


----------



## arcticfox

DLTBB said:


> Looking miles better.


 You seen the pic on IG ???

f**kers NEED TO ADD ME FFS I DONT KNOW WHOS WHO


----------



## arcticfox

Finally got it to work.

Few days ago


----------



## Sphinkter

Lol we already follow each other mate


----------



## 66983

biomechanicalBen said:


> You can pick these:
> 
> https://store.skinnymixes.com/skinny-syrups-c2.aspx
> 
> Up in TKMax or home sense for about £4 a bottle. They are mind bending sweet and really strong flavour (caveat the ingredients are just e numbers so..)
> 
> but for a cut or one a day they are amazing and last ages. Used with normal coffee are cheaper I find  just hit and miss what the different stores (mainly homesense) have in!


 OMG just filled that link, need some of these in my life!

View attachment IMG_0030.PNG


----------



## arcticfox

Sphinkter said:


> Lol we already follow each other mate


 told you i was useless


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> OMG just filled that link, need some of these in my life!
> 
> View attachment 142884


 Payday for me tomorrow so ill be jumping on some nice sugar free stuff


----------



## Heavyassweights

link to insta?

be quick I'm hard already


----------



## arcticfox

Heavyassweights said:


> link to insta?
> 
> be quick I'm hard already


 PM me ill send nudes LOL

arcticfox_fitness


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Finally got it to work.
> 
> Few days ago
> 
> View attachment 142882


 Looking miles better bro! Keep chipping away starting to dial in for sure!

How long before the show do you drop t3? Just curious. What's today's weight?


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Looking miles better bro! Keep chipping away starting to dial in for sure!
> 
> How long before the show do you drop t3? Just curious. What's today's weight?


 Not on t3s at mo bud. Placing order this morning for my goodies.

Weight is 185.8 this AM bud


----------



## arcticfox

Well yesterdays session was s**t TBH, Did back and was knackered, Felt like i was just going through the motions.

Still finished with 600cal cardio.

Diet still at 2k

Today i see Ria and will be doing chest and abs


----------



## Wayno

arcticfox said:


> Finally got it to work.
> 
> Few days ago
> 
> View attachment 142882


 Looking good dude


----------



## arcticfox

Wayno said:


> Looking good dude


 Thanks bud.


----------



## arcticfox

Right saw Ria yesterday did BF and got a bollocking due to diet "To low cals and no re feed days". I explain my situation and understood what was happening.

BF cam back on calipers @ 4.67% obv i'm not that i'm sub 10% i recon now though, This is down from 8.4% on calipers just over 4 weeks ago so defo leaner

She has advised me to do a re feed day 1 x per week, So today is 300g carbs 180g Protein and rest in fat totaling just over 2300 cals. "She said i look very depleted"

She is happy were i'm at and just to keep going now.

We did chest and abs + Cardio so was a pretty good session to say my heads been mashed for past few days.

Weight this at was 187.1lb

Today is a active rest day so gym tonight will be cardio + stretching + posing practice.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Right saw Ria yesterday did BF and got a bollocking due to diet "To low cals and no re feed days". I explain my situation and understood what was happening.
> 
> BF cam back on calipers @ 4.67% obv i'm not that i'm sub 10% i recon now though, This is down from 8.4% on calipers just over 4 weeks ago so defo leaner
> 
> She has advised me to do a re feed day 1 x per week, So today is 300g carbs 180g Protein and rest in fat totaling just over 2300 cals. "She said i look very depleted"
> 
> She is happy were i'm at and just to keep going now.
> 
> We did chest and abs + Cardio so was a pretty good session to say my heads been mashed for past few days.
> 
> Weight this at was 187.1lb
> 
> Today is a active rest day so gym tonight will be cardio + stretching + posing practice.


 Up to yesterday, no weight loss for me this week, felt lethargic all week but carried on training/cardio etc.

Yesterday after finishing the second lot of cardio for the day I had a Sirloin steak omelette (which took me to my daily calories) then about half hour later, Skyr yogurt with honey, 2 scoops chocolate protein ,50g almond milk and near zero chocolate sauce, then 2 slices Nimble bread with peanut butter.

20 minutes later 4 pieces of Lindt 85% dark chocolate.

Half pound down this morning, go figure lol.

Some days you just need to refill.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Up to yesterday, no weight loss for me this week, felt lethargic all week but carried on training/cardio etc.
> 
> Yesterday after finishing the second lot of cardio for the day I had a Sirloin steak omelette (which took me to my daily calories) then about half hour later, Skyr yogurt with honey, 2 scoops chocolate protein ,50g almond milk and near zero chocolate sauce, then 2 slices Nimble bread with peanut butter.
> 
> 20 minutes later 4 pieces of Lindt 85% dark chocolate.
> 
> Half pound down this morning, go figure lol.
> 
> Some days you just need to refill.


 Yeah i think this is her thinking, She said i looi very depleted and need a re feed, Sometimes u need that spike to get things moving again


----------



## Wayno

Sparkey said:


> Up to yesterday, no weight loss for me this week, felt lethargic all week but carried on training/cardio etc.
> 
> Yesterday after finishing the second lot of cardio for the day I had a Sirloin steak omelette (which took me to my daily calories) then about half hour later, Skyr yogurt with honey, 2 scoops chocolate protein ,50g almond milk and near zero chocolate sauce, then 2 slices Nimble bread with peanut butter.
> 
> 20 minutes later 4 pieces of Lindt 85% dark chocolate.
> 
> Half pound down this morning, go figure lol.
> 
> Some days you just need to refill.





arcticfox said:


> Yeah i think this is her thinking, She said i looi very depleted and need a re feed, Sometimes u need that spike to get things moving again


 Can be a constant mystery the human body lol


----------



## biomechanicalBen

arcticfox said:


> Finally got it to work.
> 
> Few days ago
> 
> View attachment 142882


 Yes dude keep dialing it in! Massive change from last picture huge respect!!


----------



## arcticfox

biomechanicalBen said:


> Yes dude keep dialing it in! Massive change from last picture huge respect!!


 Thanks mate. Still have a long way to go yet as i dont have the size so want to bring the lines and flow if i can


----------



## gibbo10

arcticfox said:


> Defo nice to know i'm getting lean, The wife does not like the ripped look so lets see what she thinks when i'm a day out LOL


 I dont think she'll have to worry much


----------



## arcticfox

gibbo10 said:


> I dont think she'll have to worry much


 Yeah thanks for the input


----------



## arcticfox

Rest day today do did my cardio then did some posing practice.

Current condition 7 weeks out


----------



## Mayzini

arcticfox said:


> Rest day today do did my cardio then did some posing practice.
> 
> Current condition 7 weeks out
> 
> View attachment 142939


 Blimey didn't know they had the "hello sailor" class back this year ! Long forgotten physique category that one


----------



## arcticfox

Mayzini said:


> Blimey didn't know they had the "hello sailor" class back this year ! Long forgotten physique category that one


 Hahahahaha anything for you mate


----------



## arcticfox

Well did refeed yesterday and weight was 187.1 in am

This morning 184.5 hhahahahaha


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Rest day today do did my cardio then did some posing practice.
> 
> Current condition 7 weeks out
> 
> View attachment 142939











On a serious note bud you need to start jamming some MT2 and get your tan game on!

You'd be amazed at how much better/defined you'll look with a tan.


----------



## Mayzini

arcticfox said:


> Hahahahaha anything for you mate


 Ha ha sorry buddy I couldn't resist


----------



## notorious1990

arcticfox said:


> Finally got it to work.
> 
> Few days ago
> 
> View attachment 142882


 Looking very well.

A much better look for you id say. Well done keep pushing mate.


----------



## arcticfox

Thanks all.

Yeah was thinking of tanning up for just spent over £200 on goodies hahahaha.


----------



## arcticfox

Goodies have arrived. I need to be sponsered by triumph lol


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Goodies have arrived. I need to be sponsered by triumph lol
> 
> View attachment 142955


 Triumph clen is good to go for sure

I've got their winny test and adex I'm pinning my first test on Monday cannot wait! Let's keep what muscle I have the rest of the cut then try rebound get size on

like others have said get your tan game sorted bro


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Triumph clen is good to go for sure
> 
> I've got their winny test and adex I'm pinning my first test on Monday cannot wait! Let's keep what muscle I have the rest of the cut then try rebound get size on
> 
> like others have said get your tan game sorted bro


 This is the problem with being white as f**k it just washes you out


----------



## Wayno

Tricky said:


> Triumph clen is good to go for sure


 How have you got on with this bud, just ordered some myself


----------



## Tricky

Wayno said:


> How have you got on with this bud, just ordered some myself


 Started on 20mcg mon, 40mcg tue, 60mcg wed, 80mcg thurs and fri then 100mcg since. I didn't notice anything until I got to 60mcg that's when I noticed slight shaking and heat. 80mcg more sweat slight shakes again and at 100mcg I would have a bit of a constant sweat on in work and during workouts I was dripping which is good. I lucky didn't cramp at all and could tolerate 100mcg daily long term


----------



## arcticfox

Morning mofos.

Todays weight is 184.3 so down a little again.

Started T3s again yesterday at 50mcg which ill be staying with until a day or 2 before show.

Clen will be upped to 100mcg tomorrow

Diet still the same bar refeed on friday. So lookong forward to the extra food friday already hahahahah

Just seem to be constently hungry now which is very hard work.

Yesterday I had a deep tissue massage and gym was all upper body high volume with 600cal of incline walking.

Todays going to be all lower body high volume plus cardio


----------



## Wayno

Tricky said:


> Started on 20mcg mon, 40mcg tue, 60mcg wed, 80mcg thurs and fri then 100mcg since. I didn't notice anything until I got to 60mcg that's when I noticed slight shaking and heat. 80mcg more sweat slight shakes again and at 100mcg I would have a bit of a constant sweat on in work and during workouts I was dripping which is good. I lucky didn't cramp at all and could tolerate 100mcg daily long term


 Nice one mate I'll try similar steps


----------



## arcticfox

Well as a treat i have ordered myself some sugar free syrups from MP to go with my yogurt to make more like a dessert and also ordered 6 x 1l of egg whites for my breakfast as im now doing 2 full egg and 6 egg whites at mo.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Well as a treat i have ordered myself some sugar free syrups from MP to go with my yogurt to make more like a dessert and also ordered 6 x 1l of egg whites for my breakfast as im now doing 2 full egg and 6 egg whites at mo.


 Been watching protein smoothie vids on Youtube and decided to make one this am.

Just 50g Asda frozen summer fruit berry mix, 250g almond milk, 2 x scoops (50g) PHD diet whey (Belgian Chocolate) was so thick I had to eat it with a spoon but f**k it was good.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Been watching protein smoothie vids on Youtube and decided to make one this am.
> 
> Just 50g Asda frozen summer fruit berry mix, 250g almond milk, 2 x scoops (50g) PHD diet whey (Belgian Chocolate) was so thick I had to eat it with a spoon but f**k it was good.


 How many cals


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> How many cals


 That was breaky bud.

The shake was 241 cal's P:36g C: 11g F: 6g


----------



## Wayno

Sparkey said:


> Been watching protein smoothie vids on Youtube and decided to make one this am.
> 
> Just 50g Asda frozen summer fruit berry mix, 250g almond milk, 2 x scoops (50g) PHD diet whey (Belgian Chocolate) was so thick I had to eat it with a spoon but f**k it was good.


 That sounds sooo good lol


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> That was breaky bud.
> 
> The shake was 241 cal's P:36g C: 11g F: 6g
> 
> View attachment 143005


 Thats a proper hearty breakfast and good numbers


----------



## arcticfox

Morning ladys and gents.

New week begins so lets smash this week out.

Weight this AM was 183.5 so down again.

Did high volume legs yesterday and cardio was drained after.

Today im going to do shoulders and biceps i think.


----------



## biomechanicalBen

arcticfox said:


> Morning ladys and gents.
> 
> New week begins so lets smash this week out.
> 
> Weight this AM was 183.5 so down again.
> 
> Did high volume legs yesterday and cardio was drained after.
> 
> Today im going to do shoulders and biceps i think.


 Just on your other post, have you got a posing coach at all? I lost quite a few points in my show due to posing mistakes :-\ not impressed with myself!


----------



## Keeks

Fab changes since last pics, good work!

A bit of a life saver through prep, sugar free jelly - just a little help with the hunger pangs and cravings, would try them if you're not already having them, every little helps!


----------



## Tricky

Keeks said:


> Fab changes since last pics, good work!
> 
> A bit of a life saver through prep, sugar free jelly - just a little help with the hunger pangs and cravings, would try them if you're not already having them, every little helps!


 I'm having half a litre a few times a week! It's great to sit down with ice cold Pepsi max and sugar free jelly and feel like it's a wee treat


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Fab changes since last pics, good work!
> 
> A bit of a life saver through prep, sugar free jelly - just a little help with the hunger pangs and cravings, would try them if you're not already having them, every little helps!


 Yeah tried them a few times  HEHEH



biomechanicalBen said:


> Just on your other post, have you got a posing coach at all? I lost quite a few points in my show due to posing mistakes :-\ not impressed with myself!


 My coach does posing but been watching a lot of Youtube videos on it then practicing + i meet with someone who also competes and just help each other.


----------



## arcticfox

Morning mofos hope everyone is well.

All I can say is the clen and T3 is in full swing. Down again this AM 182.8  thats 29lb down from my heavies point.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Morning mofos hope everyone is well.
> 
> All I can say is the clen and T3 is in full swing. Down again this AM 182.8  thats 29lb down from my heavies point.
> 
> View attachment 143034


 Well done on the weight loss so far! Decent amount to shift! I've started to stall at 20lbs so introduced DNP on Sunday night 

what date is your show!? How many weeks?


----------



## 66983

Tricky said:


> Well done on the weight loss so far! Decent amount to shift! I've started to stall at 20lbs so introduced DNP on Sunday night
> 
> what date is your show!? How many weeks?


 6 weeks 4 days.


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Well done on the weight loss so far! Decent amount to shift! I've started to stall at 20lbs so introduced DNP on Sunday night
> 
> what date is your show!? How many weeks?


 5th Aug bud, 6 weeks and 4 days left.

I have put in my entry form now for the show and booked in for tanning HAHAHAH so its game on now.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> 5th Aug bud, 6 weeks and 4 days left.
> 
> I have put in my entry form now for the show and booked in for tanning HAHAHAH so its game on now.


 Safe to say then it's on! Smash it! 6 weeks still plenty of time to make some serious changes! All the best bro!


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Safe to say then it's on! Smash it! 6 weeks still plenty of time to make some serious changes! All the best bro!


 Im aiming for that top spot. 18 weeks of s**t and i want that win


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Im aiming for that top spot. 18 weeks of s**t and i want that win


 Good luck anyway bro I've been following with interest as I'm looking to compete in physique next year. Bulk starts in sept once I'm single digit bf and hope to slowly grow enough to be able to compete the latter stage of next year all being well. No way of knowing if I can compete next year until around may/June time when I see how much muscle I'm carrying by then


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Im aiming for that top spot. 18 weeks of s**t and i want that win


 You gonna bulk after or keep the lean look?


----------



## Wayno

arcticfox said:


> Morning mofos hope everyone is well.
> 
> All I can say is the clen and T3 is in full swing. Down again this AM 182.8  thats 29lb down from my heavies point.
> 
> View attachment 143034


 Great stuff mate, what are your doses of clen and t3 now.


----------



## arcticfox

Wayno said:


> Great stuff mate, what are your doses of clen and t3 now.


 This week I'm on 100mcg clen and t3 is always going to be 50mcg.

Having next week off clen then back at 60mcg again for the week and build up over 3 weeks as seems to work well for me.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> You gonna bulk after or keep the lean look?


 Depends on a few factors. Been invited to a PCA comp in sep but I go away week after this show so if i do s**t ill do a rebound then have a few months off the vitamins get blood work done then into a 6 month plus bulk. If i do well ill prpb try and keep myself lean as poss on holiday and just try and fill out and come back into a nasty cut for the PCA


----------



## Wayno

arcticfox said:


> This week I'm on 100mcg clen and t3 is always going to be 50mcg.
> 
> Having next week off clen then back at 60mcg again for the week and build up over 3 weeks as seems to work well for me.


 Nice one mate definitely working for ya, just added triumph clen in myself y'day


----------



## arcticfox

Wayno said:


> Nice one mate definitely working for ya, just added triumph clen in myself y'day


 Not on the triumph clen yet as using my stuff I got locally. If its like the rest of the stuff it will be good


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Good luck anyway bro I've been following with interest as I'm looking to compete in physique next year. Bulk starts in sept once I'm single digit bf and hope to slowly grow enough to be able to compete the latter stage of next year all being well. No way of knowing if I can compete next year until around may/June time when I see how much muscle I'm carrying by then


 Just keep at it mate and keep me up to date with how you progress into this as would love to see the transformation


----------



## Wayno

arcticfox said:


> Not on the triumph clen yet as using my stuff I got locally. If its like the rest of the stuff it will be good


 @Tricky says it's good so went for it, just ordered their test 300 as well so we'll see lol


----------



## Tricky

Wayno said:


> @Tricky says it's good so went for it, just ordered their test 300 as well so we'll see lol


 I'm on their test 400 @ 300mg per week, 50mcg t3 and 0.5adex twice a week during this cut. I've got their clen to start up again after dnp run.

@arcticfox my plan is to cut from a 16.2 stone fatty to a lean but lacking muscle 13 stone then hopefully bulk up to around 15 stone then cut back down to a physique stage weight of around 14 stone end of next year at 6ft.

In sept post cut whilst on the test I'm getting a coach for diet, training and gear use and going to focus purely on adding size for 8-10 months


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> I'm on their test 400 @ 300mg per week, 50mcg t3 and 0.5adex twice a week during this cut. I've got their clen to start up again after dnp run.
> 
> @arcticfox my plan is to cut from a 16.2 stone fatty to a lean but lacking muscle 13 stone then hopefully bulk up to around 15 stone then cut back down to a physique stage weight of around 14 stone end of next year at 6ft.
> 
> In sept post cut whilst on the test I'm getting a coach for diet, training and gear use and going to focus purely on adding size for 8-10 months


 How u finding there test 400. I'm getting bad pip from a mix of mast tren and test


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> How u finding there test 400. I'm getting bad pip from a mix of mast tren and test


 Only pinned 0.75ml on Monday with a blue pin in the upper outside of my quad and went in smooth with no pip st all. Haven't noticed anything yet but it's only been a few days. Next pin is next Monday I'll let you know but so far so good!

Since starting dnp and test my weight is up 5.6lbs ffs! Pure mind games as I know it can only be water!

I've got some sib I'm going to start in 2 weeks once I'm on 2000kcals and I don't plan to go below that. Currently on 2200


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Only pinned 0.75ml on Monday with a blue pin in the upper outside of my quad and went in smooth with no pip st all. Haven't noticed anything yet but it's only been a few days. Next pin is next Monday I'll let you know but so far so good!
> 
> Since starting dnp and test my weight is up 5.6lbs ffs! Pure mind games as I know it can only be water!
> 
> I've got some sib I'm going to start in 2 weeks once I'm on 2000kcals and I don't plan to go below that. Currently on 2200


 What's son mate. DNP is one of them compounds that I have no interest in touching myself.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> What's son mate. DNP is one of them compounds that I have no interest in touching myself.


 https://www.drugs.com/cdi/sibutramine.html

i think DNP is a great drug and the sides in my opinion are over rated, if you approach it sensibly it can be used to great effect and many pros use it for mini cuts. On 250mg daily I can function fine


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> https://www.drugs.com/cdi/sibutramine.html
> 
> i think DNP is a great drug and the sides in my opinion are over rated, if you approach it sensibly it can be used to great effect and many pros use it for mini cuts. On 250mg daily I can function fine


 Oh i agree if sensible, Problem is you don't know exactly the dose, I mean if dbol was over dosed be no major drama but DNP well things are gonna get scary fast.

I spoke to wife other night about slin and she was not impressed HAHAHA


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Oh i agree if sensible, Problem is you don't know exactly the dose, I mean if dbol was over dosed be no major drama but DNP well things are gonna get scary fast.
> 
> I spoke to wife other night about slin and she was not impressed HAHAHA


 I know Taylor made DNP is currently over dosed and d hacks old dnp was severely overdosed but your still only talking 50mg nothing near the lethal dose so as long as your sensible and don't increase your dose for 5 days until it has reached its peak in your system then you'll be fine. Like many other drugs out there when researched and ran properly it's fine as it once was used to treat obese patients just like oxys were used to treat aids patients.

I dont one think I'll ever touch slin when I'm older and more advanced I'm def interested in growth for its health benifits and umpired recovery sleep and skin ect plus the fat loss


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> I know Taylor made DNP is currently over dosed and d hacks old dnp was severely overdosed but your still only talking 50mg nothing near the lethal dose so as long as your sensible and don't increase your dose for 5 days until it has reached its peak in your system then you'll be fine. Like many other drugs out there when researched and ran properly it's fine as it once was used to treat obese patients just like oxys were used to treat aids patients.
> 
> I dont one think I'll ever touch slin when I'm older and more advanced I'm def interested in growth for its health benifits and umpired recovery sleep and skin ect plus the fat loss


 problem I HAVE WITH gh IS THE FACT THAT IF U HAVE ANY NASTY CELLS IT ALSO INCREASES THEM, If i can the funds would i try hhmmm prob not id prob just get all my meals made and protocols made for me


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> problem I HAVE WITH gh IS THE FACT THAT IF U HAVE ANY NASTY CELLS IT ALSO INCREASES THEM, If i can the funds would i try hhmmm prob not id prob just get all my meals made and protocols made for me


 I'm talking years down the line once I've bulit a good base on test, food and consistent training. I just have a mate who is in his late 30's and runs low test 250mg and 10iu growth a week year round and swears it keeps him younger and fit and healthy he calls it the fountain of youth that keeps him out of bed in the morning lol


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> I'm talking years down the line once I've bulit a good base on test, food and consistent training. I just have a mate who is in his late 30's and runs low test 250mg and 10iu growth a week year round and swears it keeps him younger and fit and healthy he calls it the fountain of youth that keeps him out of bed in the morning lol


 Yeah know a guy who takes for the same reason, He my local SOURCE so gets at cost HAHAHA


----------



## Wayno

Tricky said:


> I'm on their test 400 @ 300mg per week, 50mcg t3 and 0.5adex twice a week during this cut. I've got their clen to start up again after dnp run.
> 
> @arcticfox my plan is to cut from a 16.2 stone fatty to a lean but lacking muscle 13 stone then hopefully bulk up to around 15 stone then cut back down to a physique stage weight of around 14 stone end of next year at 6ft.
> 
> In sept post cut whilst on the test I'm getting a coach for diet, training and gear use and going to focus purely on adding size for 8-10 months


 Ah my mistake forgot you was on the Dnp first lol

you doing a log or not bothering mate


----------



## Tricky

Wayno said:


> Ah my mistake forgot you was on the Dnp first lol
> 
> you doing a log or not bothering mate


 Not bothered. In the gen con section the 12 weeks challenge you see my start point 6 weeks ago then I posted a update pic last week a few pages back in that thread you can see my progress that was all natty now I'm on test/dnp/t3 so hoping for some big chances and to be single digit BF by 4th sept for my holiday


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Not bothered. In the gen con section the 12 weeks challenge you see my start point 6 weeks ago then I posted a update pic last week a few pages back in that thread you can see my progress that was all natty now I'm on test/dnp/t3 so hoping for some big chances and to be single digit BF by 4th sept for my holiday


 I think you should do a log once you have got a game plan for after the holiday


----------



## Wayno

Tricky said:


> Not bothered. In the gen con section the 12 weeks challenge you see my start point 6 weeks ago then I posted a update pic last week a few pages back in that thread you can see my progress that was all natty now I'm on test/dnp/t3 so hoping for some big chances and to be single digit BF by 4th sept for my holiday


 Ah sweet mate I'll pop over and have a look .


----------



## 66983

Tricky said:


> Only pinned 0.75ml on Monday with a blue pin in the upper outside of my quad and went in smooth with no pip st all. Haven't noticed anything yet but it's only been a few days. Next pin is next Monday I'll let you know but so far so good!
> 
> Since starting dnp and test my weight is up 5.6lbs ffs! Pure mind games as I know it can only be water!
> 
> I've got some sib I'm going to start in 2 weeks once I'm on 2000kcals and I don't plan to go below that. Currently on 2200


 I'm not even gonna mention carbs lol.

Could be water retention, how are your ankles were your sock elastic is? that's usually how I can tell.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> I think you should do a log once you have got a game plan for after the holiday


 I will do mate I will need all the advise I can get as I've struggled to buy size on but I've leant a lot nutritionaly the past 6 months and know that the key is consistentsty along with progressive over load be it adding weight or reps each session training each body part twice a week and giving my muscles the food, rest and test to grow I'm optimistic that this time I'm going to progress and reach my goal of competing in physique in 2018


----------



## Tricky

Sparkey said:


> I'm not even gonna mention carbs lol.
> 
> Could be water retention, how are your ankles were your sock elastic is? that's usually how I can tell.


 I haven't noticed any swelling anywhere. I'll give it a few days I'm currently st 200-220g carbs I'll maybe bring that back to 100-120g and up fats slightly protein is always 200-220


----------



## Tricky

Sparkey said:


> I'm not even gonna mention carbs lol.
> 
> Could be water retention, how are your ankles were your sock elastic is? that's usually how I can tell.


 What's an example of your daily diet look like out of interest? Maybe I should try sub 100g carbs but not sure what to eat that's filling and convienent


----------



## 66983

Tricky said:


> What's an example of your daily diet look like out of interest? Maybe I should try sub 100g carbs but not sure what to eat that's filling and convienent


 Slightly over on fats but only slightly.

Fried egg - No oil, just teaspoon oil then wipe round so its virtually all gone.

1.5ltrs diet coke (caffeine free) and sugar free gum.

In snacks the PHD, almond milk and oats are pre workout then Chicken omelette after training.


----------



## Tricky

Sparkey said:


> Slightly over on fats but only slightly.
> 
> Fried egg - No oil, just teaspoon oil then wipe round so its virtually all gone.
> 
> 1.5ltrs diet coke (caffeine free) and sugar free gum.
> 
> In snacks the PHD, almond milk and oats are pre workout then Chicken omelette after training.
> 
> View attachment 143082
> 
> 
> View attachment 143083


 Nothing there looks overall filling I would be hanging out on that lol


----------



## 66983

Tricky said:


> Nothing there looks overall filling I would be hanging out on that lol


 When you get to 1900 cals bud, everything looks filling.

You'll see once you start to get lower in weight, it's not easy trying to keep protein at 1lb per pound and carbs up, you just don't have the calories to play about too much.

Personally I really don't mind what I eat, I could even have the same meal 5 x a day and it not bother me, food is food, as long as I know I have another meal coming soon that's all that matters.


----------



## Eddias

Great work so far, looking lean. Get a tan if you have not already fried to a crisp with this nutty UK weather


----------



## arcticfox

Eddias said:


> Great work so far, looking lean. Get a tan if you have not already fried to a crisp with this nutty UK weather


 Yeah i defo need a tan, Cant justify more money on supplements at so MT2 out off the question at mo LOL


----------



## arcticfox

OPS MT2 being collected tomorrow from my local LOL


----------



## Eddias

arcticfox said:


> Yeah i defo need a tan, Cant justify more money on supplements at so MT2 out off the question at mo LOL


 go stand in the garden no need for supplements, cheaper less likely to burn option, Dove do a range of subtle skintone creams, normally can pick them up for a couple of Quid in B&M, poundland, or poundstretcher.


----------



## arcticfox

Eddias said:


> go stand in the garden no need for supplements, cheaper less likely to burn option, Dove do a range of subtle skintone creams, normally can pick them up for a couple of Quid in B&M, poundland, or poundstretcher.


 Interesting, Just ordered some MT2 forgot my mate is giving me some cash tomorrow so thats free supplements


----------



## 66983

I get great results with MT2 but unfortunately it totally wipes me out the day after injecting.


----------



## arcticfox

As everyone is sharing food. This is my days for today.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> As everyone is sharing food. This is my days for today.
> 
> View attachment 143093
> View attachment 143094
> View attachment 143095


 What's the macros on that? Are you starving eating that? Is lunch and dinner just two meals are split over 3?


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> What's the macros on that? Are you starving eating that? Is lunch and dinner just two meals are split over 3?


 1993 cal

243 P / 139 C / 48 F

Not to bad with that as veg fills me up, And the breakfast is always a filler as i'm not using the egg whites.

TOMORROWS REFEED is going to be good


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> 1993 cal
> 
> 243 P / 139 C / 48 F
> 
> Not to bad with that as veg fills me up, And the breakfast is always a filler as i'm not using the egg whites.
> 
> TOMORROWS REFEED is going to be good


 Fair enough! I'm going to have to make the cut to 2000kcals soon not to happy about it but has to be done seeing as I can do cardio with my injury so it's making this cut much harder. If I could get to even as lean as you are now I'll be happy


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Fair enough! I'm going to have to make the cut to 2000kcals soon not to happy about it but has to be done seeing as I can do cardio with my injury so it's making this cut much harder. If I could get to even as lean as you are now I'll be happy


 Its hard sometimes especially as i get mega bad sugar cravings but just try and do something to take mind off it.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Its hard sometimes especially as i get mega bad sugar cravings but just try and do something to take mind off it.


 I was hoping to get to single digit Bf this cut but due to being unable to do cardio I think I'll have to settle for around 10-12% until I get surgery and I'm able to do cardio next cut


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> I was hoping to get to single digit Bf this cut but due to being unable to do cardio I think I'll have to settle for around 10-12% until I get surgery and I'm able to do cardio next cut


 Are you able to walk about ??? if so just keep moving, My phone "Samsung 6 edge" has a health app that tracks steps taken i bur around 450cal walking about at work and every day jobs


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> I was hoping to get to single digit Bf this cut but due to being unable to do cardio I think I'll have to settle for around 10-12% until I get surgery and I'm able to do cardio next cut


 This is up to now. Prob be 500 cal by end of day plus my 600 cal in cardio what im about to do shortly it's a lot lol.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> This is up to now. Prob be 500 cal by end of day plus my 600 cal in cardio what im about to do shortly it's a lot lol.
> 
> View attachment 143105


 Sore to walk over 10-15 mins or stand constantly tore two ligaments fractured my talus and sever fluid build up in my joint so I'm wearing a moon and getting steroid injections and pin killer injections and munching codiene until they decide which surgery to give me after reviewing my CT and MRI scan


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Sore to walk over 10-15 mins or stand constantly tore two ligaments fractured my talus and sever fluid build up in my joint so I'm wearing a moon and getting steroid injections and pin killer injections and munching codiene until they decide which surgery to give me after reviewing my CT and MRI scan


 f**k mate, I knew it was bad but did not realize that bad, Your gonna have to become a monkey and use arms HAHAHA


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> f**k mate, I knew it was bad but did not realize that bad, Your gonna have to become a monkey and use arms HAHAHA


 I just wish I could do 300-500 calories worth of cardio and train legs lol. I can't train legs, deadlift, heavy shurgs, bb rows and standing Ohp.

I'm 18.4% BF currently according to measuring my height, weight, age, sex, wrist, neck, hips, waist and ankles so if I can get to about 10-12 I'll maybe look at bulking as it's a bit unrealistic to get shredded when I can't do cardio


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> I just wish I could do 300-500 calories worth of cardio and train legs lol. I can't train legs, deadlift, heavy shurgs, bb rows and standing Ohp.
> 
> I'm 18.4% BF currently according to measuring my height, weight, age, sex, wrist, neck, hips, waist and ankles so if I can get to about 10-12 I'll maybe look at bulking as it's a bit unrealistic to get shredded when I can't do cardio


 Just try and keep moving when ever possible mate, That's all you can do as everything burns calories.


----------



## arcticfox

Tomorrow is going to be a good day for food hehehehe


----------



## 66983

@arcticfox

Morning Bud, watched this last night and thought it may be of some use to you.

Enjoy your refeed bud!

Right off to to cardio...


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> @arcticfox
> 
> Morning Bud, watched this last night and thought it may be of some use to you.
> 
> Enjoy your refeed bud!
> 
> Right off to to cardio...


 Thanks for that bud, TBH pretty much what Ria has said  so happy there. Were are contemplating 2 carb re feed days and low as poss carbs the rest to see how i respond but will see how we get on with that if it happens.


----------



## arcticfox

Right daily check in, Weight has gone up slightly to 184.1 but i think i know why, I increase my use of spices and gave myself a upset belly so think i have lower intestine swelling as lower abs slightly swollen and has stopped my bowel movements for past 2 days JOY. Obv no more spices till this calms down.

I checked in with Ria and had a training session "Arms and tubattas abs" was brutal, She very happy with progress at this point and has said i'm leaner than last week and defo in the back which is my last to go area so happy there.

Re feed day is going well but as last time its making me extra hungry, Bloody metabolism LOL.

Today has been a bit s**t tbh for the mental sides even though i'm a little calmer now, Everything that could have went wrong this AM did, Kids were being dicks, I was being a dick, Nothing was working was planned and just mentally off as i had the little demons saying to just f**k this off as i'm sick off it to the point that i was a little emotional YES i'll admit i even was about to cry but stopped being soft "Fecking dieting and tren for ya" but just got to keep on grinding.

Did 15 min cardio this morning as a warm up but back in again tonight for proper cardio.

Enough BS chatting now anyways


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Right daily check in, Weight has gone up slightly to 184.1 but i think i know why, I increase my use of spices and gave myself a upset belly so think i have lower intestine swelling as lower abs slightly swollen and has stopped my bowel movements for past 2 days JOY. Obv no more spices till this calms down.
> 
> I checked in with Ria and had a training session "Arms and tubattas abs" was brutal, She very happy with progress at this point and has said i'm leaner than last week and defo in the back which is my last to go area so happy there.
> 
> Re feed day is going well but as last time its making me extra hungry, Bloody metabolism LOL.
> 
> Today has been a bit s**t tbh for the mental sides even though i'm a little calmer now, Everything that could have went wrong this AM did, Kids were being dicks, I was being a dick, Nothing was working was planned and just mentally off as i had the little demons saying to just f**k this off as i'm sick off it to the point that i was a little emotional YES i'll admit i even was about to cry but stopped being soft "Fecking dieting and tren for ya" but just got to keep on grinding.
> 
> Did 15 min cardio this morning as a warm up but back in again tonight for proper cardio.
> 
> Enough BS chatting now anyways


 Severe calorie deficit puts your hormones all over the place, but with the AAS as well your estrogen could/will be on the up, so emotions will also be running wild.

Re feed days, whilst they are great, also have the psychological downside of making you more hungry with the added bonus of wondering how much weight you may add the next day.

I just can't do Tren anymore, it just creeps up on me and turns me into someone I don't like.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Severe calorie deficit puts your hormones all over the place, but with the AAS as well your estrogen could/will be on the up, so emotions will also be running wild.
> 
> Re feed days, whilst they are great, also have the psychological downside of making you more hungry with the added bonus of wondering how much weight you may add the next day.
> 
> I just can't do Tren anymore, it just creeps up on me and turns me into someone I don't like.


 Yeah i feel ya, Was worried taking myself due to my depression issue but tbh the "USUAL DEMONS" that creep in have not come, Just snappy as f**k and short tempered, This could be diet or drugs or a combo off both who knows.

Not feeling as bad now just a little fed up but i finish work at 8.15pm so off to do cardio then home, No kids tonight as there at grandmas so no stress off being woken up at stupid o clock so at least i can try and unwind.


----------



## arcticfox

Morning mofos.

Weight in done this AM and back down to 183lb

Today is high volume lower body and cardio. Bloody extra hungry today FFS.


----------



## 66983

Hunger will be the refeed bud.

My refeed today.

Miller & Carter,

Cajun Sirloin (rare) Rosti, sweet potato fries and peppercorn sauce.

1200 calories but worth it.

View attachment 143152


View attachment 143153


----------



## Eddias

Sparkey said:


> Hunger will be the refeed bud.
> 
> My refeed today.
> 
> Miller & Carter,
> 
> Cajun Sirloin (rare) Rosti, sweet potato fries and peppercorn sauce.
> 
> 1200 calories but worth it.
> 
> View attachment 143152
> 
> 
> View attachment 143153


 the dude says he is hungry and you show him a plate of great looking food, evil just plain evil lol


----------



## Tricky

Eddias said:


> the dude says he is hungry and you show him a plate of great looking food, evil just plain evil lol


 I would do an hour on the cross trainer just to eat that


----------



## 66983

Tricky said:


> I would do an hour on the cross trainer just to eat that


 Unfortunately an hour wouldn't cover the 1200 calories lol, the down side is I said it was a refeed day, what I actually meant to say was it's my high carb day (3 days low, 1 day high) 

Calories are set at 1800 now, macros today are P:137 C:200 F:50. (protein looks low but it goes high again on the 3 low days).

Breakfast was 353 cals, Lunch 1188 cals, had 4 x mini chocolate covered rice cakes 85 cal's - which means now at 5pm I have exactly 174 calories left today and still have to train legs!

Oh the joys of dieting.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Hunger will be the refeed bud.
> 
> My refeed today.
> 
> Miller & Carter,
> 
> Cajun Sirloin (rare) Rosti, sweet potato fries and peppercorn sauce.
> 
> 1200 calories but worth it.
> 
> View attachment 143152
> 
> 
> View attachment 143153


 U bastard hahahahahahah


----------



## arcticfox

Tbh the hunger has calmed how now as i had my eggs at 9am and was out all morning so never ate anything till around 2pm. So I had 2 meals at same time. Now bloated hahahah.

Off to gym now for legs and cardio then chill with the wife with maybe a movie.


----------



## Eddias

Sparkey said:


> Unfortunately an hour wouldn't cover the 1200 calories lol, the down side is I said it was a refeed day, what I actually meant to say was it's my high carb day (3 days low, 1 day high)
> 
> Calories are set at 1800 now, macros today are P:137 C:200 F:50. (protein looks low but it goes high again on the 3 low days).
> 
> Breakfast was 353 cals, Lunch 1188 cals, had 4 x mini chocolate covered rice cakes 85 cal's - which means now at 5pm I have exactly 174 calories left today and still have to train legs!
> 
> Oh the joys of dieting.


 yep I am on 1800 kcals (on training days) as well its a struggle, i find skipping brekkie helps, i normally just manage on a banana, i do a salad at lunchtime with no carbs, have a no fat fromage and milk shake thingy with a shot of maple syrup mid afternoon and Evening rice broccolli and chicken, 4 squares of dark chocolate as dessert, gives me enough room for a couple of rich tea biscuits


----------



## Tricky

Eddias said:


> yep I am on 1800 kcals (on training days) as well its a struggle, i find skipping brekkie helps, i normally just manage on a banana, i do a salad at lunchtime with no carbs, have a no fat fromage and milk shake thingy with a shot of maple syrup mid afternoon and Evening rice broccolli and chicken, 4 squares of dark chocolate as dessert, gives me enough room for a couple of rich tea biscuits


 That sounds brutal


----------



## 66983

Eddias said:


> yep I am on 1800 kcals (on training days) as well its a struggle, i find skipping brekkie helps, i normally just manage on a banana, i do a salad at lunchtime with no carbs, have a no fat fromage and milk shake thingy with a shot of maple syrup mid afternoon and Evening rice broccolli and chicken, 4 squares of dark chocolate as dessert, gives me enough room for a couple of rich tea biscuits


 I do fasted am cardio so need something to eat afterwards.

Found these in Morrisons yesterday in the Gluten free section:

Chocolate covered rice cakes, dark chocolate ones are 17 cal's each, Milk chocolate are 18.

Dark one's have a nicer taste, they are small, just bigger than a 50p piece but 2 or 3 if just enough to take the sweet cravings away.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> I do fasted am cardio so need something to eat afterwards.
> 
> Found these in Morrisons yesterday in the Gluten free section:
> 
> Chocolate covered rice cakes, dark chocolate ones are 17 cal's each, Milk chocolate are 18.
> 
> Dark one's have a nicer taste, they are small, just bigger than a 50p piece but 2 or 3 if just enough to take the sweet cravings away.
> 
> View attachment 143169
> 
> 
> View attachment 143170


 Is eat the full packet if i bought them


----------



## arcticfox

Afternoon mofos.

Just got back from gym and exhausted. Did upper body high volume followed by cardio. I did cardio with wife before hand so I blame her.

Weight this AM was 182.5

Few pics from 5pm today


----------



## DLTBB

Mid section is coming in nicely. Can't recall you having pimples on your chest beforehand, is it something you're running for prep that has brought them on?


----------



## Sphinkter

DLTBB said:


> Mid section is coming in nicely. Can't recall you having pimples on your chest beforehand, is it something you're running for prep that has brought them on?


 That's his nipples mate


----------



## arcticfox

DLTBB said:


> Mid section is coming in nicely. Can't recall you having pimples on your chest beforehand, is it something you're running for prep that has brought them on?


 Always had spot issues since i was a kid, Main just back and chest now, Used to bad on face, Starting sunbeds tomorrow which help


----------



## Tricky

Looking miles better. Just jumped back to page one to see your progress and you've done great so far mate! Coming along nicely.

Do you fear your weak chest will let you down on the day?

Do you plan to compete early next year or again back end of this year or is the goal to focus on adding as much tissue after this for shows at the end of 2018?


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Looking miles better. Just jumped back to page one to see your progress and you've done great so far mate! Coming along nicely.
> 
> Do you fear your weak chest will let you down on the day?
> 
> Do you plan to compete early next year or again back end of this year or is the goal to focus on adding as much tissue after this for shows at the end of 2018?


 This is just a trial run so to speak, Ill defo be competing again as i have a 3 year plan to get to classic BUT have a LONG way to go


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> This is just a trial run so to speak, Ill defo be competing again as i have a 3 year plan to get to classic BUT have a LONG way to go


 Fair one mate all experience and good to see how your body reacts to various methods and drugs. I've just embarked on the assisted route and would love to compete in physique back end of 2018 if I can get enough size on between sept this year when I start to bulk and around May 2018 before cutting


----------



## 66983

@arcticfox

How low do you think you'll go in weight up to the day?


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> @arcticfox
> 
> How low do you think you'll go in weight up to the day?


 Not sure bud as weight lose has slowed down so not cutting milk and the likes out now to drop cals a little more.

I do have a dicky belly at mo and really bad bloat. Daughter has been having stomach pains and wife said she does not feel 100% so hope I'm not coming down with something.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Not sure bud as weight lose has slowed down so not cutting milk and the likes out now to drop cals a little more.
> 
> I do have a dicky belly at mo and really bad bloat. Daughter has been having stomach pains and wife said she does not feel 100% so hope I'm not coming down with something.


 Sh1t that bud, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Sh1t that bud, hope you feel better soon.


 Thanks bud. Just mega bloat. Defo dont need some come down with something. Even if it would be easy weigh loss hahah.


----------



## arcticfox

Weight this AM 183.1

Yesterday was meant to be a rest day bar cardio but ended up doing chest and cardio.

Was gonna rest today but f**k it shoulders are going to get smashed later.


----------



## 66983

2.5lbs down last week, 179lbs today, P:238 C:100 F:50 - 1800 calories.

We've booked a holiday in Jamaica in Sept so that now is my target date to finish my cut, 11 weeks left, 30 weeks in total (2.5 stones down so far).

Upped cardio last week (just 5 mins a session) to 35 mins a day (that's 4 hours a week).

From next week I'll increase it to five hours a week.

At eight weeks I'll increase it six hours a week.

At six weeks out I'll do one hour everyday (split 30min am 30min pm) for seven hours a week total.

At five weeks out I'll do eight hours a week split.

At four weeks I'll do nine hours a week split.

At three weeks I'll do ninety minutes everyday until the hol, again split.

Target is 5% body fat.

Already decided I'm going to stay lean from now on, only bulking will be just 500 cals above maintenance, that way I can get v lean again in a quarter of the time.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> 2.5lbs down last week, 179lbs today, P:238 C:100 F:50 - 1800 calories.
> 
> We've booked a holiday in Jamaica in Sept so that now is my target date to finish my cut, 11 weeks left, 30 weeks in total (2.5 stones down so far).
> 
> Upped cardio last week (just 5 mins a session) to 35 mins a day (that's 4 hours a week).
> 
> From next week I'll increase it to five hours a week.
> 
> At eight weeks I'll increase it six hours a week.
> 
> At six weeks out I'll do one hour everyday (split 30min am 30min pm) for seven hours a week total.
> 
> At five weeks out I'll do eight hours a week split.
> 
> At four weeks I'll do nine hours a week split.
> 
> At three weeks I'll do ninety minutes everyday until the hol, again split.
> 
> Target is 5% body fat.
> 
> Already decided I'm going to stay lean from now on, only bulking will be just 500 cals above maintenance, that way I can get v lean again in a quarter of the time.


 OK YOU LUCKY BASTARDO, You enjoy that mate.

Holiday wise i have the holiday the week after my comp then were looking at a holiday away in Oct but no idea were yet.

Yeah i'm gonna do the same and not get that fat again as this is plan crazy to get this fat down so fat.


----------



## Tricky

Sparkey said:


> 2.5lbs down last week, 179lbs today, P:238 C:100 F:50 - 1800 calories.
> 
> We've booked a holiday in Jamaica in Sept so that now is my target date to finish my cut, 11 weeks left, 30 weeks in total (2.5 stones down so far).
> 
> Upped cardio last week (just 5 mins a session) to 35 mins a day (that's 4 hours a week).
> 
> From next week I'll increase it to five hours a week.
> 
> At eight weeks I'll increase it six hours a week.
> 
> At six weeks out I'll do one hour everyday (split 30min am 30min pm) for seven hours a week total.
> 
> At five weeks out I'll do eight hours a week split.
> 
> At four weeks I'll do nine hours a week split.
> 
> At three weeks I'll do ninety minutes everyday until the hol, again split.
> 
> Target is 5% body fat.
> 
> Already decided I'm going to stay lean from now on, only bulking will be just 500 cals above maintenance, that way I can get v lean again in a quarter of the time.


 That's dedication right there I like it! 5% is a solid target too but I think you can get there from reading your posts!

Have you not considered stepping on stage at all?

Ive decided to start swimming for cardio form now on as I can walk or run and weight has stalled! Kcals are going down to 2000 with a 40/40/20 split! Down 19.4lbs thus far

what aas will you run right up until you go


----------



## 66983

Tricky said:


> That's dedication right there I like it! 5% is a solid target too but I think you can get there from reading your posts!
> 
> Have you not considered stepping on stage at all?
> 
> Ive decided to start swimming for cardio form now on as I can walk or run and weight has stalled! Kcals are going down to 2000 with a 40/40/20 split! Down 19.4lbs thus far
> 
> what aas will you run right up until you go


 Not interested in competing bud, just personal goals for me.

Current AAS:

Test E 125mg E7D

Mast E 500mg E4D

Primo 400mg E5D

Var 50mg ED

T3 50mcg ED

Clen 120mcg 2wks on 2wks off (upped to 140mcg 2nd week).

Letro 0.75mg ED

Ralox 60mg ED

Winny 50mg last 6 weeks.

Think that's it :thumb


----------



## arcticfox

Well weight has stalled at 183lb now Ria has said not to change anything till be do BF friday.

I feel like absolute s**t at mo. Everything is a effort and walking zombie is my current look.

Getting a lot of comments on how skinny I'm looking especially round the face.

Think I'm at the stage were my body is doing everything to fight back now.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Well weight has stalled at 183lb now Ria has said not to change anything till be do BF friday.
> 
> I feel like absolute s**t at mo. Everything is a effort and walking zombie is my current look.
> 
> Getting a lot of comments on how skinny I'm looking especially round the face.
> 
> Think I'm at the stage were my body is doing everything to fight back now.


 Right, f**k what Ria says get yourself a proper refeed today bud!

If weight has stalled for a bit there is only 3 things you can do..reduce cals more, more cardio or a refeed.

People will say you look ill or you've lost too much weight, I get it myself, even the wife says it to me which of course does not help, but they have no idea what you have gone through or how much work you have put in to look as good as you do!

Not long to go now bud, keep your head down and push on!

You have to feel real bad to look real good.

Get some good quality carbs down your neck today and restart that weight loss.

178.5 this am myself so I probably more than anyone else at this point know how you feel.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Right, f**k what Ria says get yourself a proper refeed today bud!
> 
> If weight has stalled for a bit there is only 3 things you can do..reduce cals more, more cardio or a refeed.
> 
> People will say you look ill or you've lost too much weight, I get it myself, even the wife says it to me which of course does not help, but they have no idea what you have gone through or how much work you have put in to look as good as you do!
> 
> Not long to go now bud, keep your head down and push on!
> 
> You have to feel real bad to look real good.
> 
> Get some good quality carbs down your neck today and restart that weight loss.
> 
> 178.5 this am myself so I probably more than anyone else at this point know how you feel.


 Thanks for the comment bud. Think a lot of it is in my head. I'm just trying to stay positive as poss but hard when even walking kids to school in an effort hahaha.

Just done cardio before i picked my son up so now chilling in bath after some nice food. Chicken sweet potato in coconut and veggies.

Feeling slightly better as had a few mates who compete send me a few messages before which is always nice.

Still think I have got a bug or something as lower ab bloat is only just going down "suspect this is the reason weight has stop" due to water retention tbh.

Also done second session on sunbed this morning arms are starting to brown as well as face a little but rest needs to catch up hahahahah.

I have now stopped to injections EOD and doing ED now with smaller pin. So much less PIP now I don't mind is as much again as it's another thing I'm sick off.

Started winny on Monday also at 25mg AM and 25mg PM . Dropped the clen for my week off and I'll be starting back up on triumphs clen next week.


----------



## DLTBB

A refeed could give you some much needed mental rest bite and could kick start the scales in to moving again. I agree with Sparkey, it sounds like a good idea. Don't go completely over the top with it, just a day or two at maintenance or slightly above to cheer yourself up and sort your leptin levels out.


----------



## arcticfox

DLTBB said:


> A refeed could give you some much needed mental rest bite and could kick start the scales in to moving again. I agree with Sparkey, it sounds like a good idea. Don't go completely over the top with it, just a day or two at maintenance or slightly above to cheer yourself up and sort your leptin levels out.


 What would you suggest as all meals already made. Tomorrow is 2000cal high protein and Friday is 3050 high carb at 450g.


----------



## DLTBB

arcticfox said:


> What would you suggest as all meals already made. Tomorrow is 2000cal high protein and Friday is 3050 high carb at 450g.


 Add 150-200g of carbs from things like cereal/bagels on top of your usual diet for a day or two.


----------



## arcticfox

DLTBB said:


> Add 150-200g of carbs from things like cereal/bagels on top of your usual diet for a day or two.


 I think I might throw some nice cereal in tomorrow then as i have added some cereal for Friday. Take it thats just to get some sugars into the system


----------



## arcticfox

DLTBB said:


> Add 150-200g of carbs from things like cereal/bagels on top of your usual diet for a day or two.


 This is Fridays food


----------



## DLTBB

arcticfox said:


> I think I might throw some nice cereal in tomorrow then as i have added some cereal for Friday. Take it thats just to get some sugars into the system


 Read this.

https://bodymaxing.com/2016/11/07/refeeds-and-leptin/


----------



## arcticfox

DLTBB said:


> Read this.
> 
> https://bodymaxing.com/2016/11/07/refeeds-and-leptin/


 Thanks for that mate. Makes perfect sense.

I'll have some cereal tomorrow as well as my refeed Friday


----------



## arcticfox

Thanks @Sparkey @DLTBB


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> This is Fridays food
> 
> View attachment 143282
> View attachment 143283
> View attachment 143284


 That looks like a good refeed day bud, enjoy :thumb


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> That looks like a good refeed day bud, enjoy :thumb


 Yeah Looking forward to it, I have also increase carbs for today by 110g, So a small refeed today, Big refeed tomorrow then back on the diet sat, Feel a little bit less stressed today.

Only issue is weight is up slightly @ 184.3 but hay ho. Ill do some more pics this weekend.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> That looks like a good refeed day bud, enjoy :thumb


 Todays food.


----------



## DLTBB

arcticfox said:


> Yeah Looking forward to it, I have also increase carbs for today by 110g, So a small refeed today, Big refeed tomorrow then back on the diet sat, Feel a little bit less stressed today.
> 
> Only issue is weight is up slightly @ 184.3 but hay ho. Ill do some more pics this weekend.


 Fat loss isn't linear.


----------



## arcticfox

DLTBB said:


> Fat loss isn't linear.


 No s**t HHAHAHAHA, Wish it was though.

Seriously had enough of feeling like this now, I'm more upset of letting this get to me as i class my self as a strong minded person and not weak minded but keep contemplating fu**ing it all off.

Sad i know.


----------



## DLTBB

arcticfox said:


> No s**t HHAHAHAHA, Wish it was though.
> 
> Seriously had enough of feeling like this now, I'm more upset of letting this get to me as i class my self as a strong minded person and not weak minded but keep contemplating fu**ing it all off.
> 
> Sad i know.


 Realistically speaking, you're going to have to man the hell up because you've got loads of hard work ahead of you.


----------



## arcticfox

DLTBB said:


> Realistically speaking, you're going to have to man the hell up because you've got loads of hard work ahead of you.


 I know mate, Need to give my fu**ing head a wobble ffs.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> I know mate, Need to give my fu**ing head a wobble ffs.


 Just keep at it might! You've done the easy work getting the initial good bit off to get to single digit the next weeks will be tough but worth it


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Just keep at it might! You've done the easy work getting the initial good bit off to get to single digit the next weeks will be tough but worth it


 Yeah been trying to shake this feeling off but just getting me down, As DLTBB has quite simply put this is were it gets really hard and just need to keep grinding.

Just walked 2.57miles at work, Got 40 min cardio to do at 2 then back session tonight so i'm trying to put the graft in.


----------



## arcticfox

@DLTBB @Sparkey

Any of you guys experience the lethargic effects off tren ???


----------



## bornagod

Tricky said:


> I just wish I could do 300-500 calories worth of cardio and train legs lol. I can't train legs, deadlift, heavy shurgs, bb rows and standing Ohp.
> 
> I'm 18.4% BF currently according to measuring my height, weight, age, sex, wrist, neck, hips, waist and ankles so if I can get to about 10-12 I'll maybe look at bulking as it's a bit unrealistic to get shredded when I can't do cardio


 Regarding the spaca foot, have you tried cardio on the stationary bike, may help as it wont be weight bearing on the foot itself


----------



## bornagod

arcticfox said:


> No s**t HHAHAHAHA, Wish it was though.
> 
> Seriously had enough of feeling like this now, I'm more upset of letting this get to me as i class my self as a strong minded person and not weak minded but keep contemplating fu**ing it all off.
> 
> Sad i know.


 You've come so far so would it really be worth giving up? Enjoy the refeeds and knuckle down, itll soon be all over and you'll be glad you hung in there until the end


----------



## Tricky

bornagod said:


> Regarding the spaca foot, have you tried cardio on the stationary bike, may help as it wont be weight bearing on the foot itself


 I can't bend it to do the pedal motion, driving is painful and sore and only short journeys. I've just recently took up swimming to combat no cardio


----------



## bornagod

Tricky said:


> I can't bend it to do the pedal motion, driving is painful and sore and only short journeys. I've just recently took up swimming to combat no cardio


 Ah i see mate, just thought it was an issue putting weight onto it, so all round a pain in the fùcking arsè then?! Swimming will be quite good for cardio im sure.


----------



## Tricky

bornagod said:


> Ah i see mate, just thought it was an issue putting weight onto it, so all round a pain in the fùcking arsè then?! Swimming will be quite good for cardio im sure.


 Yep just a constant dull ache vey bad at night I get little sleep and terrible pain first few hours getting moving. Sore to stand all day in work it swells up and sore to drive just munch codiene all day. Surgery soon! I miss squatting 3 plates a side! What I would give to go back and even just do one plate a side a few times a week but I can't.


----------



## arcticfox

bornagod said:


> You've come so far so would it really be worth giving up? Enjoy the refeeds and knuckle down, itll soon be all over and you'll be glad you hung in there until the end


 Yeah it's hard mate as my head likes to play games with me.

Feeling a little better today. Going to get a early night tonight if i can sleep


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> @DLTBB @Sparkey
> 
> Any of you guys experience the lethargic effects off tren ???


 No mate never, and I've done a lot!

I doubt it's the Tren, it will just be the low calories.

Maybe take a few days off resistance training but keep calories same.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> No mate never, and I've done a lot!
> 
> I doubt it's the Tren, it will just be the low calories.
> 
> Maybe take a few days off resistance training but keep calories same.


 Might be a idea. Maybe cardio 2 x a day over weekend and then smash it again from Monday.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Might be a idea. Maybe cardio 2 x a day over weekend and then smash it again from Monday.


 A few things you could try to trick your body,

Try a fasting day, working backwards have your last meal at 8pm then don't eat anything until 12 noon the next day, most of the fast you'll be sleeping anyway, this might work for you.

Don't stress too much about the lifting , you're not building any muscle anyway in a high deficit.

Another thing you could try is drop all carbs for a day or two or v low say 30-50g.

See how you feel, if you still feel knackered I wouldn't be doing cardio twice a day, just keep calories low.

If I had to choose from above I'd give the fast a go.


----------



## Tricky

Sparkey said:


> A few things you could try to trick your body,
> 
> Try a fasting day, working backwards have your last meal at 8pm then don't eat anything until 12 noon the next day, most of the fast you'll be sleeping anyway, this might work for you.
> 
> Don't stress too much about the lifting , you're not building any muscle anyway in a high deficit.
> 
> Another thing you could try is drop all carbs for a day or two or v low say 30-50g.
> 
> See how you feel, if you still feel knackered I wouldn't be doing cardio twice a day, just keep calories low.
> 
> If I had to choose from above I'd give the fast a go.


 Interesting and easily manageable the fast that is. Is this something you implement often to mix things up abit when weight stalls


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> No s**t HHAHAHAHA, Wish it was though.
> 
> Seriously had enough of feeling like this now, I'm more upset of letting this get to me as i class my self as a strong minded person and not weak minded but keep contemplating fu**ing it all off.
> 
> Sad i know.


 Most people will go through feeling like this during prep, even the strongest minded person will, it's normal, it's a complete head mess at times but head down and crack on.

You'll get crap days where you wanna curl up into a ball and think sod it, then the next day or literally a few hours later, you'll be fine, motivated and although tired, you'll just be thinking about getting on that stage and you push past the feeling of crap and soldier on!

As already said, each week will get tougher from now on, you're getting to the hard point now, but with it comes looking the best you probably ever have, and stepping on stage which is an amazing experience, even more so by getting through prep. It's definitely worth it, just take one day at a time, and soon the excitement kicks in, then that sort of gets you through the last stage of prep.


----------



## 66983

Tricky said:


> Interesting and easily manageable the fast that is. Is this something you implement often to mix things up abit when weight stalls


 I tried intermittent fasting for about a month on my last cut when weight stalled and it worked, however because I do fasted cardio early morning I was just clock watching every 5 minutes for the first meal to come around, went back to having breaky as it worked better for me.

I still do it for instance, if I'm going out with the wife shopping, I know she's gonna want something to eat so I will skip breaky and make that meal the first of my day.

Also If I crack and go over my daily cals I'll do this also.

@arcticfox Last cut I did last year the only thing I was taking was low dose Test E, nothing else, no T3 no Clen..nothing, weight stalled for around 2 full weeks, no matter what I did it just wouldn't move, lowered calories right down to 1700 and still no weight loss.

Finally after reading Pscarbs contest prep thread I saw he was doing cardio twice a day ,everyday, later that day I upped calories to 1850 and started to do 40 mins cardio twice a day (just steady pace incline walking) and the weight loss started again the next day and just kept coming off.


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Most people will go through feeling like this during prep, even the strongest minded person will, it's normal, it's a complete head mess at times but head down and crack on.
> 
> You'll get crap days where you wanna curl up into a ball and think sod it, then the next day or literally a few hours later, you'll be fine, motivated and although tired, you'll just be thinking about getting on that stage and you push past the feeling of crap and soldier on!
> 
> As already said, each week will get tougher from now on, you're getting to the hard point now, but with it comes looking the best you probably ever have, and stepping on stage which is an amazing experience, even more so by getting through prep. It's definitely worth it, just take one day at a time, and soon the excitement kicks in, then that sort of gets you through the last stage of prep.





Sparkey said:


> I tried intermittent fasting for about a month on my last cut when weight stalled and it worked, however because I do fasted cardio early morning I was just clock watching every 5 minutes for the first meal to come around, went back to having breaky as it worked better for me.
> 
> I still do it for instance, if I'm going out with the wife shopping, I know she's gonna want something to eat so I will skip breaky and make that meal the first of my day.
> 
> Also If I crack and go over my daily cals I'll do this also.
> 
> @arcticfox Last cut I did last year the only thing I was taking was low dose Test E, nothing else, no T3 no Clen..nothing, weight stalled for around 2 full weeks, no matter what I did it just wouldn't move, lowered calories right down to 1700 and still no weight loss.
> 
> Finally after reading Pscarbs contest prep thread I saw he was doing cardio twice a day ,everyday, later that day I upped calories to 1850 and started to do 40 mins cardio twice a day (just steady pace incline walking) and the weight loss started again the next day and just kept coming off.


 Thanks guys, I have had a good head wobble and a talk to myself.

Thanks for the input guys,

This AM i'm 186.9 FFS but i have not been to toilet properly all week so pretty sure this is were the bloat and weight is being held, Looking at getting something to help move things along.

I feel a little better again today not as exhausted so i'm gonna get this refeed done today and crack on.

@Sparkey i'm gonna try that fasted 12-8pm eating regime and i'm going to try and get up @ 4.30am and do come fasted cardio before work from next week again, Changing things up.


----------



## 66983

5 weeks mate and it's almost over!

So 3 weeks to give it everything you have, 4 maximum, if you get into the final week and are not happy, it's too late.

For me I would say you need to be somewhere close to 175lbs, 170 would be even better, you'll know as you get closer if it's enough.

From next week (week 4) I would be dropping carbs to 50g a day for 3 days then 100g on the 4th day, I would stay like this up until about 9 days out.

At nine days out I would start to carb deplete for five days, I would also drop my fat intake to 35 grams or less, but the protein remains the same.

Then at four days out start to carb up, at this point there's no going back.

@biomechanicalBen should be able to give another perspective, the above is only my opinion, he may have much better info for the last bit and peak week.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> 5 weeks mate and it's almost over!
> 
> So 3 weeks to give it everything you have, 4 maximum, if you get into the final week and are not happy, it's too late.
> 
> For me I would say you need to be somewhere close to 175lbs, 170 would be even better, you'll know as you get closer if it's enough.
> 
> From next week (week 4) I would be dropping carbs to 50g a day for 3 days then 100g on the 4th day, I would stay like this up until about 9 days out.
> 
> At nine days out I would start to carb deplete for five days, I would also drop my fat intake to 35 grams or less, but the protein remains the same.
> 
> Then at four days out start to carb up, at this point there's no going back.
> 
> @biomechanicalBen should be able to give another perspective, the above is only my opinion, he may have much better info for the last bit and peak week.


 Yeah 5 weeks out tomorrow mate


----------



## bornagod

Tricky said:


> Yep just a constant dull ache vey bad at night I get little sleep and terrible pain first few hours getting moving. Sore to stand all day in work it swells up and sore to drive just munch codiene all day. Surgery soon! I miss squatting 3 plates a side! What I would give to go back and even just do one plate a side a few times a week but I can't.


 Shìt all round then pal. Any sign of you have surgery anytime soon?


----------



## bornagod

arcticfox said:


> Yeah it's hard mate as my head likes to play games with me.
> 
> Feeling a little better today. Going to get a early night tonight if i can sleep


 I couldnt imagine how hard it is and how low you must be feeling. How was the early night pal, feeling refreshed??


----------



## arcticfox

Well just done a good walk at a decent pace and for the 1st time in a week I have started to heat right up. Now is this the carbs or metabolism kicking in again as i defo need it to.

Actually made me feel good as felt like something was working


----------



## arcticfox

bornagod said:


> I couldnt imagine how hard it is and how low you must be feeling. How was the early night pal, feeling refreshed??


 Never happened mate. Ended up a sleep gone midnight. Up at 4 for a pre then up again at 5 for work.

I have no kids tonight as at grandma's so tonight it's gym with Ria @ 7.30pm then home food bed with a film with wife and I wont be leaving it till at least 9 the next morning


----------



## bornagod

arcticfox said:


> Never happened mate. Ended up a sleep gone midnight. Up at 4 for a pre then up again at 5 for work.
> 
> I have no kids tonight as at grandma's so tonight it's gym with Ria @ 7.30pm then home food bed with a film with wife and I wont be leaving it till at least 9 the next morning


 Sounds like a plan then pal. Mind you im not surprised your fùcked all the time if your up for work at 5, fùck that shìt, 6.30 is early enough lol


----------



## arcticfox

bornagod said:


> Sounds like a plan then pal. Mind you im not surprised your fùcked all the time if your up for work at 5, fùck that shìt, 6.30 is early enough lol


 Work and family mate.

Wife actually kept me up last night so can't really complain


----------



## bornagod

arcticfox said:


> Work and family mate.
> 
> Wife actually kept me up last night so can't really complain


 Nah cant really complain about that then


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Work and family mate.
> 
> Wife actually kept me up last night so can't really complain


 I know the feeling pal, I leave for work at 0530 so I'm up from 0430 to get breakfast take the dog out for a 15min stroll then ready for work and I never sleep before 11pm. Think lack of sleep is detrimental tommy progress and gains but just so hard with young family and work commitments just have to make do


----------



## arcticfox

Morning mofos.

Right it's game time. Heads back on it feeling good and having this now.

I saw Ria yesterday and went over everything. Changed diet slightly but have to be on point with it now and I am going to start doing some faster cardio as well.

Weight this AM after a big re feed few days is coming back down at 185.3 down from 186.9.

I actually slept last night even though I prpb woke up 2 or 3 times I prob go 7 hours in total YAYYYYYY

LET'S DO THIS.

Right off to do faster cardio


----------



## Sphinkter

arcticfox said:


> Morning mofos.
> 
> Right it's game time. Heads back on it feeling good and having this now.
> 
> I saw Ria yesterday and went over everything. Changed diet slightly but have to be on point with it now and I am going to start doing some faster cardio as well.
> 
> Weight this AM after a big re feed few days is coming back down at 185.3 down from 186.9.
> 
> I actually slept last night even though I prpb woke up 2 or 3 times I prob go 7 hours in total YAYYYYYY
> 
> LET'S DO THIS.
> 
> Right off to do faster cardio


 What's the diet changes?


----------



## Sphinkter

Tricky said:


> I know the feeling pal, I leave for work at 0530 so I'm up from 0430 to get breakfast take the dog out for a 15min stroll then ready for work and I never sleep before 11pm. Think lack of sleep is detrimental tommy progress and gains but just so hard with young family and work commitments just have to make do


 You got a long commute or just start really hard early?


----------



## arcticfox

Sphinkter said:


> What's the diet changes?


 Still low carbs high protein though out week BUT I'm not having any fats so she wants me to add 180cal of fats on Mon Tue Thurs Fri and Sunday. On Wednesday we increase carbs to 250 with none of the fats and sat is also a carb day at 400g but reduce protein and no added fats.


----------



## MrM

arcticfox said:


> Morning mofos.
> 
> Right it's game time. Heads back on it feeling good and having this now.
> 
> I saw Ria yesterday and went over everything. Changed diet slightly but have to be on point with it now and I am going to start doing some faster cardio as well.
> 
> Weight this AM after a big re feed few days is coming back down at 185.3 down from 186.9.
> 
> I actually slept last night even though I prpb woke up 2 or 3 times I prob go 7 hours in total YAYYYYYY
> 
> LET'S DO THIS.
> 
> Right off to do faster cardio


 Am off to read through this from the beginning see if I can get my head round what's required. The last week has been a refeed for me so first thing on the list is probably coffee and a run.


----------



## Tricky

Sphinkter said:


> You got a long commute or just start really hard early?


 Retail manager so only drive 7 mile to my shop then get it ready to trade for the day when doors open at 0600, usually finish each day around 1530 home changed and gym before tea time


----------



## arcticfox

MrM said:


> Am off to read through this from the beginning see if I can get my head round what's required. The last week has been a refeed for me so first thing on the list is probably coffee and a run.


 Won't be anything exciting but made a few mistakes a long the way but if it helps then that would be great as this is all learning for me.


----------



## Sphinkter

arcticfox said:


> Still low carbs high protein though out week BUT I'm not having any fats so she wants me to add 180cal of fats on Mon Tue Thurs Fri and Sunday. On Wednesday we increase carbs to 250 with none of the fats and sat is also a carb day at 400g but reduce protein and no added fats.


 Could you write out the 3 different daily macros there mate?


----------



## DLTBB

arcticfox said:


> Still low carbs high protein though out week BUT I'm not having any fats so she wants me to add 180cal of fats on Mon Tue Thurs Fri and Sunday. On Wednesday we increase carbs to 250 with none of the fats and sat is also a carb day at 400g but reduce protein and no added fats.


 What's her rationale?


----------



## arcticfox

DLTBB said:


> What's her rationale?


 Not sure what that means mate


----------



## Sphinkter

arcticfox said:


> Not sure what that means mate


 It means what's her reasoning behind it, did she explain why those macros on those days?


----------



## 66983

Seams a very way of doing things.

180 cals of fats is 27g of peanut butter which will easily fit on a teaspoon lol.

Whats total calories per day?


----------



## arcticfox

Yes she explained the reason behind what she was doing and made perfect sense. As I'm dumb I'm struggling to put to words what she meant hahah.

The extra fats are just for a little extra energy without increasing carbs. I add extra virgin to my food for the fats.

This is now my daily bar the higher carb days.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Seams a very way of doing things.
> 
> 180 cals of fats is 27g of peanut butter which will easily fit on a teaspoon lol.
> 
> Whats total calories per day?


 2150cal bud.

She told me I should have not cut cals so far our in my panic due to family life and should have been adjusted as and when needed.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> 2150cal bud.
> 
> She told me I should have not cut cals so far our in my panic due to family life and should have been adjusted as and when needed.


 So on your refeed days (that you just did) how many cals did you have, because you put weight back on.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> So on your refeed days (that you just did) how many cals did you have, because you put weight back on.


 The Friday was 2500 and sat 3050.

We did BF yesterday as well and down .5% from last check.


----------



## DLTBB

Surely you'd get a bigger boost in energy from adding 180 calories worth of carbs than you would from adding 180 calories worth of fats though?

Also, when she tells you to do something you should ask her why and make sure you understand why you're doing what you're doing. Then you'll take some extra knowledge away from the coaching rather than just nodding and agreeing and mindlessly trying to hit x grams of x macro. Take advantage of the knowledge boyo.


----------



## arcticfox

DLTBB said:


> Surely you'd get a bigger boost in energy from adding 180 calories worth of carbs than you would from adding 180 calories worth of fats though?
> 
> Also, when she tells you to do something you should ask her why and make sure you understand why you're doing what you're doing. Then you'll take some extra knowledge away from the coaching rather than just nodding and agreeing and mindlessly trying to hit x grams of x macro. Take advantage of the knowledge boyo.


 Yeah she did tell me why but so much to take in its all blurred now 

I will be with her again next week so will be going over everything again so got plenty of info to gain as this is all learning to me as I have made a few mistakes which I wont be doing again.


----------



## DLTBB

arcticfox said:


> Yeah she did tell me why but so much to take in its all blurred now
> 
> I will be with her again next week so will be going over everything again so got plenty of info to gain as this is all learning to me as I have made a few mistakes which I wont be doing again.


 Just make some notes about what she says next time and try to make sure you understand it or you're basically just paying for somebody to tell you what macros to eat.


----------



## arcticfox

DLTBB said:


> Just make some notes about what she says next time and try to make sure you understand it or you're basically just paying for somebody to tell you what macros to eat.


 Will do bud.


----------



## arcticfox

Morning all.

Weight this AM is 185.3

Got body conditioning this morning then I'll be back in gym tonight to do high volume upper body. Might throw in a little extra cardio tonight if i get chance.

Slept ok last night but was up every 2 hours for a pee ffs


----------



## arcticfox

Well body conditioning this morning fasted was brutal. Made.me tired all day hahah.

Just at a kids part at mo so as soon as i get kids home back to the gym for high volume upper. Home food then bed as im up at 4.30 to do fasted cardio before work.

Joys lol


----------



## arcticfox

Morning mofo's

Weight this AM is 185.7

Did fasted cardio before work this AM was actually quite nice having no one around and a bit of reflection.

Gonna try and do a few miles walking at work then arms and cardio at the gym before bed.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Morning mofo's
> 
> Weight this AM is 185.7
> 
> Did fasted cardio before work this AM was actually quite nice having no one around and a bit of reflection.
> 
> Gonna try and do a few miles walking at work then arms and cardio at the gym before bed.


 Hmm up .2 of a lb :stuart:

Interested to see how Ria's diet advice pans out.

Upped my cardio to 43 mins every day (5 hours wk).

179 lbs this am, weight loss has slowed to 0.5 - 1lb per week.


----------



## Tricky

Do you or your coach not feel you need to change something as your still 185lbs now since June 15th?


----------



## Robbie

How much are you paying her for your prep?


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Do you or your coach not feel you need to change something as your still 185lbs now since June 15th?


 We have just changed the diet plan so need to see what score is this week bud.


----------



## arcticfox

Robbie said:


> How much are you paying her for your prep?


 Nothing mate, She helping me along side my normal stuff


----------



## Robbie

arcticfox said:


> Nothing mate, She helping me along side my normal stuff


 She's doing it all for free?


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> We have just changed the diet plan so need to see what score is this week bud.


 Fair enough! Just thought something my drastic or a different approach would of been needed if in 3 weeks there has been no weight loss coming this close to show day


----------



## arcticfox

Robbie said:


> She's doing it all for free?


 I pay for her training mate so she helps when i need it


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Fair enough! Just thought something my drastic or a different approach would of been needed if in 3 weeks there has been no weight loss coming this close to show day


 This week will bring it down trust me, New training regime and diet plan


----------



## Robbie

arcticfox said:


> This week will bring it down trust me, New training regime and diet plan


 You shouldn't really be needing a new training and diet plan though at this point, just small adjustments to keep things coming off.


----------



## arcticfox

Robbie said:


> You shouldn't really be needing a new training and diet plan though at this point, just small adjustments to keep things coming off.


 And that's whats we have done, Small adjustment to diet, "Fats" and "carb" days

And changed training regime i.e now doing fasted cardio and the likes.


----------



## Robbie

arcticfox said:


> And that's whats we have done, Small adjustment to diet, "Fats" and "carb" days
> 
> And changed training regime i.e now doing fasted cardio and the likes.


 :thumbup1: ahhhh new training regime and diet plan sounded drastic!


----------



## arcticfox

Robbie said:


> :thumbup1: ahhhh new training regime and diet plan sounded drastic!


 Its new to me HAHAHAH,


----------



## Tricky

Hopefully this week brings you a few lbs loss then pal. How much cardio per week will you be doing?


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Hopefully this week brings you a few lbs loss then pal. How much cardio per week will you be doing?


 Doing 30 min 1st thing AM, Prob about 40 mins at work split into 2 and then 40 mins @ gym after my weigh session.


----------



## 66983

Had a proper stressful day yesterday, had a full on blow out of carbs in the evening (oats & chocolate protein and toast with peanut butter).

Did 18000 steps yesterday and two lots of cardio 43m & 30m as well.

2.5lbs up in water weight this am, just wanted to feel full before going to bed.

Back on it this am, off to fasted cardio now for 43 minutes.

F**K you dieting :gun_bandana:


----------



## Tricky

Sparkey said:


> Had a proper stressful day yesterday, had a full on blow out of carbs in the evening (oats & chocolate protein and toast with peanut butter).
> 
> Did 18000 steps yesterday and two lots of cardio 43m & 30m as well.
> 
> 2.5lbs up in water weight this am, just wanted to feel full before going to bed.
> 
> Back on it this am, off to fasted cardio now for 43 minutes.
> 
> F**K you dieting :gun_bandana:


 What's supps you running? Thanks to my mate dnp I lost another 1.2lbs from 0430 yesterday to 0430 today! I just wish I could do 1 hour cardio a day to try get shredded!

Arctic, what's your morning weight today? How you finding the kcals for energy ect, doing ok for now?

Getting close to show day now is it?


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> What's supps you running? Thanks to my mate dnp I lost another 1.2lbs from 0430 yesterday to 0430 today! I just wish I could do 1 hour cardio a day to try get shredded!
> 
> Arctic, what's your morning weight today? How you finding the kcals for energy ect, doing ok for now?
> 
> Getting close to show day now is it?


 Hay bud weight this am is 185.2

Yeah getting close now, Body is defo changing for the better daily now as getting striations over chest shoulders and veins galore as well.

Doing ok with the added fats, Not really had that massive dip in energy that i suffered with last week so hopefully the fats doing there job.

Tomorrow is a small re feed day so looking forward to that  Got 2 eggs, 200ml egg whites and 3 flat breads for breakfast, The 4 x 150g chicken breast marinated in nando's sauce, 4 x 200g of salad potatoes and then my yogurt and fruit for after gym 

Today's food is

Breakfast - 3 eggs, 200ml egg whites and 1 flat bread

Main meals are 4 x 150g chicken breast, 125g sweet potato in coconut + olive oil and Himalayan pink salt.

Post gym food is my usual skyr Yogurt


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Had a proper stressful day yesterday, had a full on blow out of carbs in the evening (oats & chocolate protein and toast with peanut butter).
> 
> Did 18000 steps yesterday and two lots of cardio 43m & 30m as well.
> 
> 2.5lbs up in water weight this am, just wanted to feel full before going to bed.
> 
> Back on it this am, off to fasted cardio now for 43 minutes.
> 
> F**K you dieting :gun_bandana:


 Just keep smashing it mate, Just like myself it will soon come off.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Hay bud weight this am is 185.2
> 
> Yeah getting close now, Body is defo changing for the better daily now as getting striations over chest shoulders and veins galore as well.
> 
> Doing ok with the added fats, Not really had that massive dip in energy that i suffered with last week so hopefully the fats doing there job.
> 
> Tomorrow is a small re feed day so looking forward to that  Got 2 eggs, 200ml egg whites and 3 flat breads for breakfast, The 4 x 150g chicken breast marinated in nando's sauce, 4 x 200g of salad potatoes and then my yogurt and fruit for after gym
> 
> Today's food is
> 
> Breakfast - 3 eggs, 200ml egg whites and 1 flat bread
> 
> Main meals are 4 x 150g chicken breast, 125g sweet potato in coconut + olive oil and Himalayan pink salt.
> 
> Post gym food is my usual skyr Yogurt


 What is the flat bread?

How do you cook your sweet spud is it just boiled then mashed up? How long once cooked does it keep in the fridge

you still having a full 450g skyr post workout? I've started to buy the natural 1kg tub in Asda for £2 and split over 3 days so I'm having 333g now with a handful of blueberries and raspberries in there for flavour


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> What is the flat bread?
> 
> How do you cook your sweet spud is it just boiled then mashed up? How long once cooked does it keep in the fridge
> 
> you still having a full 450g skyr post workout? I've started to buy the natural 1kg tub in Asda for £2 and split over 3 days so I'm having 333g now with a handful of blueberries and raspberries in there for flavour


 Just a white folded flat bread from Aldi mate, I get frozen sweet potato as it comes in coconut sauce which has spinach peppers and the likes in.

Yeah still full pot.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Just keep smashing it mate, Just like myself it will soon come off.


 Just done bin bag cardio, must have lost a pint of sweat lol.


----------



## 66983

Tricky said:


> What's supps you running? Thanks to my mate dnp I lost another 1.2lbs from 0430 yesterday to 0430 today! I just wish I could do 1 hour cardio a day to try get shredded!
> 
> Arctic, what's your morning weight today? How you finding the kcals for energy ect, doing ok for now?
> 
> Getting close to show day now is it?


 Only thing I take is 3g Vit c a day & multi vits.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Only thing I take is 3g Vit c a day & multi vits.


 Have u tried the ones you put in water. I have a multi and a vit c one from Aldi and put in my water bottle for morning


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Have u tried the ones you put in water. I have a multi and a vit c one from Aldi and put in my water bottle for morning


 That's the ones I use as it helps me drink 3 litres of water a day and they cost about 89p in home bargains


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Have u tried the ones you put in water. I have a multi and a vit c one from Aldi and put in my water bottle for morning


 Yeah that's the ones I use, 3 x 1000mg split with food throughout the day.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Just a white folded flat bread from Aldi mate, I get frozen sweet potato as it comes in coconut sauce which has spinach peppers and the likes in.
> 
> Yeah still full pot.


 The sweet frozen stuff from Aldi? How much is a kg? We don't have Aldi in Northern Ireland lol


----------



## 66983

Tricky said:


> The sweet frozen stuff from Aldi? How much is a kg? We don't have Aldi in Northern Ireland lol


 I've started using the ready made Asda sweet potato mash in 200g tubs, £1.50 a go, nuked for 1 minute.


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> The sweet frozen stuff from Aldi? How much is a kg? We don't have Aldi in Northern Ireland lol


 It comes in 500g packs. Like £1.20 a pack or something and makes really easy


----------



## arcticfox

I basically have this for 4 of my meals and rather tasty.


----------



## Tricky

Sparkey said:


> I've started using the Asda sweet potato mash in 200g tubs, £1.50 a go.


 F that I pay £1 for 1kg just cut and peel and boil my own lol


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> I basically have this for 4 of my meals and rather tasty.
> 
> View attachment 143496


 Not to shabby

I'm having. A salad out of subway right now with a extra 150g chicken breast put on top washed down with Pepsi max! Tastes better as it's free


----------



## arcticfox

Morning guys,

Weight this AM 183.6

Morning cardio done "1.5miles"

Today is a little re feed day which is nice, Did shoulder and cardio at gym yesterday and was a brill session.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Morning guys,
> 
> Weight this AM 183.6
> 
> Morning cardio done "1.5miles"
> 
> Today is a little re feed day which is nice, Did shoulder and cardio at gym yesterday and was a brill session.


 Morning bud,

At last some weight movement in the right direction :thumb

Off to do my cardio now...have a good day.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Morning bud,
> 
> At last some weight movement in the right direction :thumb
> 
> Off to do my cardio now...have a good day.


 Yeah thank f**k HAHAHAHA

Have a good one bud


----------



## Tricky

Good to see weight coming down bro! Keep chipping away!

What weight do you and/or ria anticipate to step on stage at?


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Good to see weight coming down bro! Keep chipping away!
> 
> What weight do you and/or ria anticipate to step on stage at?


 If I'm in the 170s ill be happy mate tbh as i would have gone past were I wanted to reach which is this point now.

I'm defo leaner this week. Veins really starting to show now


----------



## Wayno

arcticfox said:


> If I'm in the 170s ill be happy mate tbh as i would have gone past were I wanted to reach which is this point now.
> 
> I'm defo leaner this week. Veins really starting to show now


 Good news on the loss mate bit of a head f**k when it stops or goes up lol gotta be time for pic update :thumbup1:


----------



## arcticfox

Wayno said:


> Good news on the loss mate bit of a head f**k when it stops or goes up lol gotta be time for pic update :thumbup1:


 Yeah if i can this weekend, Wife said i have more abs on show but still got my little bit of bloat so don't like the way my waist looks at mo.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Yeah if i can this weekend, Wife said i have more abs on show but still got my little bit of bloat so don't like the way my waist looks at mo.


 Morning,

What was weight after refeed yesterday bud?

4 weeks and 3 days left bud :thumb


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Morning,
> 
> What was weight after refeed yesterday bud?
> 
> 4 weeks and 3 days left bud :thumb


 Morning bud, Weight was 183.9lb this AM.

Yeah just grinding these days out now, Really bored of dieting HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Tricky

Morning mate! Not long left like sparky says and no doubt the last few weeks will be hell but worth it I'm sure!

You must be feeling 100% better tho being this lean than before you started? I'm down 25.4lbs so far and feeling far better but I'm a long way off as lean as you but feel better each day the weight comes off.

Whats your drug regime look like currently and what wil it be like up to show day?


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Morning mate! Not long left like sparky says and no doubt the last few weeks will be hell but worth it I'm sure!
> 
> You must be feeling 100% better tho being this lean than before you started? I'm down 25.4lbs so far and feeling far better but I'm a long way off as lean as you but feel better each day the weight comes off.
> 
> Whats your drug regime look like currently and what wil it be like up to show day?


 Hay bud, Yeah its nice to have a lot of comments in the gym, But other than that my work mates call me a smack head HAHAHAHA

You have done brill mate especially with the issues you have been having.

Current protocol is

75mg Test P - Mast P - Tren A - Every day

25mg Winny AM, 25mg Winny PM

50mcg T3 AM

60mcg Clen AM

.25 Caber on Mon and Thur

1mg Adex on Tue Thur Sat

Will be increasing Mast P to 150 ED in next week or so.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Hay bud, Yeah its nice to have a lot of comments in the gym, But other than that my work mates call me a smack head HAHAHAHA
> 
> You have done brill mate especially with the issues you have been having.
> 
> Current protocol is
> 
> 75mg Test P - Mast P - Tren A - Every day
> 
> 25mg Winny AM, 25mg Winny PM
> 
> 50mcg T3 AM
> 
> 60mcg Clen AM
> 
> .25 Caber on Mon and Thur
> 
> 1mg Adex on Tue Thur Sat
> 
> Will be increasing Mast P to 150 ED in next week or so.


 Thanks mate! Long road ahead but it's an enjoyable journey when you see progress!

How you finding your first tren run? Not sick of pinning everyday?

Did you start the caber as a precaution or did you need it?


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Thanks mate! Long road ahead but it's an enjoyable journey when you see progress!
> 
> How you finding your first tren run? Not sick of pinning everyday?
> 
> Did you start the caber as a precaution or did you need it?


 Started Caber as a precaution mate, TBH the Tren has not been to bad, NONE off the issues i though i would have had with my demon's shall we say. Prob made me a little snappier but that could also be the diet sides.

Yep sick off pinning but got some 27g pins so barely feel them now and not really getting dead leg this way.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Started Caber as a precaution mate, TBH the Tren has not been to bad, NONE off the issues i though i would have had with my demon's shall we say. Prob made me a little snappier but that could also be the diet sides.
> 
> Yep sick off pinning but got some 27g pins so barely feel them now and not really getting dead leg this way.


 Do you only pin legs?


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Do you only pin legs?


 Yes bud as easiest for me with my dodgy shakiness hahahaha

Just started using different spots on legs and no issues yet.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Yes bud as easiest for me with my dodgy shakiness hahahaha
> 
> Just started using different spots on legs and no issues yet.


 Fair enough, I've tried delts, glutes and quads so far all with a blue pin and had no issue don't think I'll be trying any other sites tho! Those 6 are plenty for my once a week pinning.

Dont know what I'm expecting but 3 weeks on test 300mg per week I feel no difference at all yet. It's triumph stuff and gets good reports just don't notice anything. Maybe I won't either until I stop the diet, not sure


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Fair enough, I've tried delts, glutes and quads so far all with a blue pin and had no issue don't think I'll be trying any other sites tho! Those 6 are plenty for my once a week pinning.
> 
> Dont know what I'm expecting but 3 weeks on test 300mg per week I feel no difference at all yet. It's triumph stuff and gets good reports just don't notice anything. Maybe I won't either until I stop the diet, not sure


 Will only just start building in your system mate and your not on a lot anyways.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Hay bud, Yeah its nice to have a lot of comments in the gym, But other than that my work mates call me a smack head HAHAHAHA
> 
> You have done brill mate especially with the issues you have been having.
> 
> Current protocol is
> 
> 75mg Test P - Mast P - Tren A - Every day
> 
> 25mg Winny AM, 25mg Winny PM
> 
> 50mcg T3 AM
> 
> 60mcg Clen AM
> 
> .25 Caber on Mon and Thur
> 
> 1mg Adex on Tue Thur Sat
> 
> Will be increasing Mast P to 150 ED in next week or so.


 Do the UKBFF not drug test for physique?


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Do the UKBFF not drug test for physique?


 No lol


----------



## bornagod

arcticfox said:


> Started Caber as a precaution mate, TBH the Tren has not been to bad, NONE off the issues i though i would have had with my demon's shall we say. Prob made me a little snappier but that could also be the diet sides.
> 
> Yep sick off pinning but got some 27g pins so barely feel them now and not really getting dead leg this way.


 Morning mate, good to see the weight loss has started again.

If your using 27g pins you should try bi's and im sure your lean enough to get away with ventroglutes too, both an absolute piece of pìss


----------



## bornagod

Tricky said:


> Fair enough, I've tried delts, glutes and quads so far all with a blue pin and had no issue don't think I'll be trying any other sites tho! Those 6 are plenty for my once a week pinning.
> 
> Dont know what I'm expecting but 3 weeks on test 300mg per week I feel no difference at all yet. It's triumph stuff and gets good reports just don't notice anything. Maybe I won't either until I stop the diet, not sure


 Your not going to build muscle whilst in a deficit mate (well very unlikely), wait until you finish dieting and you'll explode and then you'll know your gear is legit


----------



## arcticfox

bornagod said:


> Morning mate, good to see the weight loss has started again.
> 
> If your using 27g pins you should try bi's and im sure your lean enough to get away with ventroglutes too, both an absolute piece of pìss


 Only prob with 27g is the slowness, STrt getting hand cramp after a bit hahgahah, Must up my hand job game LOL


----------



## bornagod

arcticfox said:


> Only prob with 27g is the slowness, STrt getting hand cramp after a bit hahgahah, Must up my hand job game LOL


 Get wànking :thumb

Ye its a bit slow but if its lessning scar tissue its worth it in my eyes


----------



## Wayno

bornagod said:


> Morning mate, good to see the weight loss has started again.
> 
> If your using 27g pins you should try bi's and im sure your lean enough to get away with ventroglutes too, both an absolute piece of pìss


 Been thinking about bi's but the leaner I'm getting the more viens I see which worrys me about pinning bi's



arcticfox said:


> Only prob with 27g is the slowness, STrt getting hand cramp after a bit hahgahah, Must up my hand job game LOL


 Ha glad I'm not the only one lol, got cramp in my fu**ing hip area once pinning delts hahaha not cool!!


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> No lol


 I know the UKBFF do drug test, but wasn't sure as I know [email protected]@k all about BB shows. :stuart:


----------



## bornagod

Wayno said:


> Been thinking about bi's but the leaner I'm getting the more viens I see which worrys me about pinning bi's


 Haha im not that lean so i can only see the 1 big 1 lol. I suppose as long as you aspirate you'll be fine


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> I know the UKBFF do drug test, but wasn't sure as I know [email protected]@k all about BB shows. :stuart:


 Yet to hear of anyone being tested


----------



## Wayno

bornagod said:


> Haha im not that lean so i can only see the 1 big 1 lol. I suppose as long as you aspirate you'll be fine


 I'll pluck up the courage one day lol


----------



## arcticfox

Well what a great start to my day,

Gets up after a bit of a disturbed sleep "fu**ing TREN" weighed myself and 181.7lb YAYYYYYYYY

Yesterday i was with Ria and went over everything again, Fat is down to 3.58% compared to 4.2% last week YAYYYYYYYY

Sat re feed has also been increased to 500g from 400g carbs as Ria is happy were i'm at and how i'm progressing.

And to top it off, Set off for work and on way i though i'd get a mc d's coffee with a voucher i had, Manager gave for free and said keep the voucher for next time WINNING.


----------



## arcticfox

And some gay pics yesterday after a bit of posing


----------



## Sphinkter

Tricky said:


> Fair enough, I've tried delts, glutes and quads so far all with a blue pin and had no issue don't think I'll be trying any other sites tho! Those 6 are plenty for my once a week pinning.
> 
> Dont know what I'm expecting but 3 weeks on test 300mg per week I feel no difference at all yet. It's triumph stuff and gets good reports just don't notice anything. Maybe I won't either until I stop the diet, not sure


 Usually about week 5 people start to feel on test e but the fact your dieting and are also using DNP and T3 means any extra fat metabolism will go unnoticed and you'll remain flat. Once you drop the DNP you might fill out a little depending on how much carbs you're eating and your T3 dose.


----------



## arcticfox

Well today did not stay good hahaha.

Energy levels dropped right off and feeling like crap. Got a bloody cold.

Only good thing is it's active rest day so no gym today but plenty of cardio to be done. Done almost 6 miles upto now and have a few miles to do tonight before a movie with wife and lie in tomorrow so to speak.

Got a busy day tomorrow as well. Cardio 1st thing. Food. Leg day. Food. Deep tissue massage. Food. Kids party food DIE hahahah


----------



## arcticfox

morning numpties

Weight this AM was 178.7 "Was not expecting that"

My deep tissue massage is off today as she in hospital, So might get out the foam roller

Today is refeed day so lots of grub YAYYY

Right gonna have to get myself sorted for fasted cardio as i'm well hungry so need to get it done.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> morning numpties
> 
> Weight this AM was 178.7 "Was not expecting that"
> 
> My deep tissue massage is off today as she in hospital, So might get out the foam roller
> 
> Today is refeed day so lots of grub YAYYY
> 
> Right gonna have to get myself sorted for fasted cardio as i'm well hungry so need to get it done.


 Nice drop in weight! Enjoy the extra kcals!!

Feeling condident ? Few weeks left to push


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Nice drop in weight! Enjoy the extra kcals!!
> 
> Feeling condident ? Few weeks left to push


 Kinda. Was rough yesterday but did like 7.5miles in cardio as no gym so think I burnt myself out a little and f**ked up my food timing.

I think I'm defo on track now but just got to keep grinding.

Had another few good things happen today financially so that's a massive stress off my head.

Feeling a lot better now I have around 250g carbs in me hahahaha.

Got legs to do later at gym then cardio before bed.

Its a weird feeling this close now as i feel one moment YES I'M GOJLNNA SMASH THE SHOW then a hour or 2 later I feel like I'm gonna fail and I wanna quit hahahahha


----------



## arcticfox

Morning peeps.

Weight this morning after re feed is 180lb bang on.

Right off to do fasted cardio


----------



## arcticfox

Morning MoFo's

Weight this AM is 180.1

Not much to report, Weight should start dropping again over next few days after the re feed all being well.

Think ill be doing arms and cardio tonight at gym


----------



## arcticfox

Morning world,

Knackered today, Coffee in large volume is needed

Weight this AM 177.8

Did arms and cardio at gym last night, Today will be chest and cardio LOL


----------



## ILLBehaviour

arcticfox said:


> Well what a great start to my day,
> 
> Gets up after a bit of a disturbed sleep "fu**ing TREN" weighed myself and 181.7lb YAYYYYYYYY
> 
> Yesterday i was with Ria and went over everything again, Fat is down to 3.58% compared to 4.2% last week YAYYYYYYYY
> 
> Sat re feed has also been increased to 500g from 400g carbs as Ria is happy were i'm at and how i'm progressing.
> 
> And to top it off, Set off for work and on way i though i'd get a mc d's coffee with a voucher i had, Manager gave for free and said keep the voucher for next time WINNING.


 Starting to lean up nicely, looks like things are going to plan. What kind of bodyfat you sitting at right now on that latest photo and how tall are you ?


----------



## arcticfox

ILLBehaviour said:


> Starting to lean up nicely, looks like things are going to plan. What kind of bodyfat you sitting at right now on that latest photo and how tall are you ?


 I reckon around 7 or 8 % this was last week. and 6ft 2 mate


----------



## arcticfox

Morning all.

Weight this AM 178lb

Still feeling a little weak today, Extra carbs today so hopefully puck me up as day progress.

With Ria tonight so will see what my re feed will be this sat.


----------



## Filthee

Hey Mate,

Just wanted to say I've gone back and read all the pages and I have to say mad props to the dedication you're putting into it (especially with a wife and kids as well!). Looking forward to reading the next few weeks and good luck!


----------



## arcticfox

Filthee said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Just wanted to say I've gone back and read all the pages and I have to say mad props to the dedication you're putting into it (especially with a wife and kids as well!). Looking forward to reading the next few weeks and good luck!


 Thank you my friend. Just what I needed to hear as i had a melt down this afternoon as on low carb days I'm on 100g my coach has now said to eliminate as low as poss and increase protein and fats.

Brain went went but made my food for tomorrow and actually looks awesome. Expensive for fresh stuff and seafood but will be worth it.


----------



## 66983

Had a crap few days myself, weight has stalled, Tuesday I did 21000 steps, 2 x 45 minute cardio, stuck to my calories and macros and put 1lb on FFS.

Had a refeed yesterday so up again this morning.

Started looking at the Dave Palumbo keto diet, set it all out to start today , but after having a sleep on it I've decided to just carry on with the carb cycling.

Sunday: Low Carbs
Monday: Low Carbs
Tuesday: Moderate Carbs
Wednesday: High Carbs
Thursday: Moderate Carbs
Friday: Low Carbs
Saturday: Cheat Day/Refeed.

Low Carb Day: 50g Carbs, 280g protein, 75g fat

Moderate Carbs Day: 75g carbs, 280g protein, 50g fat.

High Carb Day: 150g carbs, 180g protein, 50g fat.

Cheat day: 300g carbs, 180g protein, 20g fat.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Had a crap few days myself, weight has stalled, Tuesday I did 21000 steps, 2 x 45 minute cardio, stuck to my calories and macros and put 1lb on FFS.
> 
> Had a refeed yesterday so up again this morning.
> 
> Started looking at the Dave Palumbo keto diet, set it all out to start today , but after having a sleep on it I've decided to just carry on with the carb cycling.
> 
> Sunday: Low Carbs
> Monday: Low Carbs
> Tuesday: Moderate Carbs
> Wednesday: High Carbs
> Thursday: Moderate Carbs
> Friday: Low Carbs
> Saturday: Cheat Day/Refeed.
> 
> Low Carb Day: 50g Carbs, 280g protein, 75g fat
> 
> Moderate Carbs Day: 75g carbs, 280g protein, 50g fat.
> 
> High Carb Day: 150g carbs, 180g protein, 50g fat.
> 
> Cheat day: 300g carbs, 180g protein, 20g fat.


 It a s**t mate. Head gone west and body knackered. Almost quit again last night. Soft add.

My low carb days are around 30g a day. Fats around 100g and protein over 250g.

Sat carb day is going to be either 500g or 550g got to send pics tomorrow mornong to check condition then same again Sunday after carbs for condition.

She says I'm almost there just need to bring the waist in a little more and job done.

Just over 3 more weeks


----------



## arcticfox

Should add weight this AM was 180.2 that's after a re feed day but due to my stomach issues I have not been toilet since Sunday.

Got to go back.into hospital again for another procedure to try and sort.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Should add weight this AM was 180.2 that's after a re feed day but due to my stomach issues I have not been toilet since Sunday.
> 
> Got to go back.into hospital again for another procedure to try and sort.


 That's Crap mate (pardon the pun).


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> It a s**t mate. Head gone west and body knackered. Almost quit again last night. Soft add.
> 
> My low carb days are around 30g a day. Fats around 100g and protein over 250g.
> 
> Sat carb day is going to be either 500g or 550g got to send pics tomorrow mornong to check condition then same again Sunday after carbs for condition.
> 
> She says I'm almost there just need to bring the waist in a little more and job done.
> 
> Just over 3 more weeks


 Yeah sat down again this morning and changed a few things, this is the revised plan.

Currently like yourself hovering around 179 - 181lbs.

Low Carb Day: 1763 calories, 33g Carbs, 284g protein, 55g fat

Moderate Carbs Day: 1982.5 calories, 111g carbs, 262g protein, 54.5g fat.

High Carb Day: 2247.5 calories, 324g carbs, 184.5g protein, 23.5g fat.

Gave myself a talking to yesterday, did 1000 calories in Peanut butter alone, 2 massive bowls of oats and chocolate whey, must have been 1000+ calories each.

On the plus side I had a amazing Shoulder and ab workout late last night and got up vascular as f**k this morning.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Yeah sat down again this morning and changed a few things, this is the revised plan.
> 
> Currently like yourself hovering around 179 - 181lbs.
> 
> Low Carb Day: 1763 calories, 33g Carbs, 284g protein, 55g fat
> 
> Moderate Carbs Day: 1982.5 calories, 111g carbs, 262g protein, 54.5g fat.
> 
> High Carb Day: 2247.5 calories, 324g carbs, 184.5g protein, 23.5g fat.
> 
> Gave myself a talking to yesterday, did 1000 calories in Peanut butter alone, 2 massive bowls of oats and chocolate whey, must have been 1000+ calories each.
> 
> On the plus side I had a amazing Shoulder and ab workout late last night and got up vascular as f**k this morning.


 Bet you were. Yeah I need to keep myself in line now as it's just round corner and Ria is happy were I'm at. Just got to do more posing now and keep moving


----------



## Filthee

Based on that diet plan, what do you do if you're on a low carb day but find you've got nothing in the tank when you wake up, do you fight through it or just add some carbs to your day (im guessing around your workout time) and make it a moderate day?

Reason I ask is today was supposed to be a low carb day but I guess because I canned it on the bike yesterday morning and did a shoulder workout late last night (usually work out around 2-3pm instead of 7-8pm), I could barely get out of bed. Ended up breaking fast (been doing IF starting around noon for first feed) with a whole grain bagel w/ almond butter and a banana.


----------



## 66983

Filthee said:


> Based on that diet plan, what do you do if you're on a low carb day but find you've got nothing in the tank when you wake up, do you fight through it or just add some carbs to your day (im guessing around your workout time) and make it a moderate day?
> 
> Reason I ask is today was supposed to be a low carb day but I guess because I canned it on the bike yesterday morning and did a shoulder workout late last night (usually work out around 2-3pm instead of 7-8pm), I could barely get out of bed. Ended up breaking fast (been doing IF starting around noon for first feed) with a whole grain bagel w/ almond butter and a banana. 8


 99% I will stick to the diet.

My morning consists of:

Up at 5:30am, large black Espresso, 400mg caffeine tabs and 20mg Yohimbine so energy levels are not a problem.

Then take all supps and go do 45 mins fasted cardio, when finished get stuff ready for work.

1st meal 10:30am as you have to be in a fasted state for the Yohimbine to work its magic, is a diet whey (low carb) protein shake made with almond milk (to thicken) and 10g peanut butter.


----------



## arcticfox

Filthee said:


> Based on that diet plan, what do you do if you're on a low carb day but find you've got nothing in the tank when you wake up, do you fight through it or just add some carbs to your day (im guessing around your workout time) and make it a moderate day?
> 
> Reason I ask is today was supposed to be a low carb day but I guess because I canned it on the bike yesterday morning and did a shoulder workout late last night (usually work out around 2-3pm instead of 7-8pm), I could barely get out of bed. Ended up breaking fast (been doing IF starting around noon for first feed) with a whole grain bagel w/ almond butter and a banana.


 I have to just crack on mate, I have played with timings to try and ease if i can


----------



## Robbie

Filthee said:


> Based on that diet plan, what do you do if you're on a low carb day but find you've got nothing in the tank when you wake up, do you fight through it or just add some carbs to your day (im guessing around your workout time) and make it a moderate day?
> 
> Reason I ask is today was supposed to be a low carb day but I guess because I canned it on the bike yesterday morning and did a shoulder workout late last night (usually work out around 2-3pm instead of 7-8pm), I could barely get out of bed. Ended up breaking fast (been doing IF starting around noon for first feed) with a whole grain bagel w/ almond butter and a banana.


 Can you not work your schedule so you don't have a low day when you train?


----------



## Tricky

Sparkey said:


> Yeah sat down again this morning and changed a few things, this is the revised plan.
> 
> Currently like yourself hovering around 179 - 181lbs.
> 
> Low Carb Day: 1763 calories, 33g Carbs, 284g protein, 55g fat
> 
> Moderate Carbs Day: 1982.5 calories, 111g carbs, 262g protein, 54.5g fat.
> 
> High Carb Day: 2247.5 calories, 324g carbs, 184.5g protein, 23.5g fat.
> 
> Gave myself a talking to yesterday, did 1000 calories in Peanut butter alone, 2 massive bowls of oats and chocolate whey, must have been 1000+ calories each.
> 
> On the plus side I had a amazing Shoulder and ab workout late last night and got up vascular as f**k this morning.


 Mate fair play, I admire your commitment for someone not stepping in stage! I know I need to start to weigh and count kcals soon to make progress.


----------



## Filthee

Robbie said:


> Can you not work your schedule so you don't have a low day when you train?


 I usually do 2 low days and then a carb-up day (would be a moderate day based on the carbs consumed in the diet above). If I didn't train on low days I'd only workout 2-3 days/week. Since I'm cutting too, I've been doing cardio 3-4x week in the morning (which is what is gassing me out).

That being said, I'll just keep going with it and stim myself up w/ Caffeine. Have another 6 weeks to go till holidays and then I can go back to a cruise and relax my workout schedule post summer.


----------



## arcticfox

Morning all

Weight this AM 178.7

Stomach is still flaring up like no tomorrow.

Gonna try and finish work today at 1 so i can get gym done as loads on at home with family stuff and re decorating FFS.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Morning all
> 
> Weight this AM 178.7
> 
> Stomach is still flaring up like no tomorrow.
> 
> Gonna try and finish work today at 1 so i can get gym done as loads on at home with family stuff and re decorating FFS.


 Drop the Tren bud, it wont be helping the stomach problem.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Drop the Tren bud, it wont be helping the stomach problem.


 Had issues with my stomach for over 15yrs mate. It comes and goes.


----------



## RedStar

@arcticfox go to tescos/sainsburys and buy and take ranitidine (it's an antacid) but stops any issues for me in the stomach.


----------



## Robbie

RedStar said:


> @arcticfox go to tescos/sainsburys and buy and take ranitidine (it's an antacid) but stops any issues for me in the stomach.


 Need to be careful with those and PPI's, the rebound acid reflux makes them hard to come off sometimes - and they aren't something you want to run long term.


----------



## RedStar

Robbie said:


> Need to be careful with those and PPI's, the rebound acid reflux makes them hard to come off sometimes - and they aren't something you want to run long term.


 I just run on days where I get it.

Seems to happen on var or tren ace.

But agree, would not recommend on daily basis for prolonged periods.


----------



## arcticfox

Seems to have calmed down at mo just can't go toilet so see how I get on.

Thanks lads


----------



## Robbie

arcticfox said:


> Seems to have calmed down at mo just can't go toilet so see how I get on.
> 
> Thanks lads


 Has it ever been diagnosed? Could it be IBS or something?


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Seems to have calmed down at mo just can't go toilet so see how I get on.
> 
> Thanks lads


 Get a big bottle of fresh apple juice, drink the lot straight off, guarantee within an hour you'll be on the pot.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Get a big bottle of fresh apple juice, drink the lot straight off, guarantee within an hour you'll be on the pot.


 Hahaha just get some supitrys or what ever there called



Robbie said:


> Has it ever been diagnosed? Could it be IBS or something?


 Yes mate I suffer from IBS. Has got better over the years but when it comes it's bad as it's either one way of the other. This is why I get checks at docs due to my on going issues. They usually check for cancer due to family history


----------



## Keeks

Hey, hope all going well, not long now?!

Have you got any issues with gluten? Do you have oats, and if so, do you find yourself more bloated afterwards? Maybe worth trying gluten free oats as my friend had a similar issue.

Also, have you ever tried peppermint oil capsules/tea? Also can help with bloating, maybe worth trying too. Think there's a pepeerminy green tea which is good, and if you get a fridge jug, put a few bags in and leave to chill it's also a nice refreshing change from just normal water.


----------



## arcticfox

Morning all

Weight this AM is 174.9

Busy day today with family stuff.

Gym and cardio at 8 then family stuff lol.

Also re feed day so 500g carbs in coming


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Hey, hope all going well, not long now?!
> 
> Have you got any issues with gluten? Do you have oats, and if so, do you find yourself more bloated afterwards? Maybe worth trying gluten free oats as my friend had a similar issue.
> 
> Also, have you ever tried peppermint oil capsules/tea? Also can help with bloating, maybe worth trying too. Think there's a pepeerminy green tea which is good, and if you get a fridge jug, put a few bags in and leave to chill it's also a nice refreshing change from just normal water.


 No i dont have oats at mo. Worth a shot with the greet teas and the like likes thanks @Keeks


----------



## Tonynico

Hello mate just read it all fare play I wouldn't be able to do it haha! Looking good tho good luck man


----------



## arcticfox

Tonynico said:


> Hello mate just read it all fare play I wouldn't be able to do it haha! Looking good tho good luck man


 Thank you mate. Yeah it's a very hard thing to do and as i have said I have almost quit twice.

It's defo a learning curve


----------



## 66983

Just seen your latest instagram pic, looks like you need 3 portions of pie & chips lol.

Get pic posted up :clap:


----------



## Tricky

Interested in a progress pic mate. Not far out now


----------



## arcticfox

Ill sort some pics asap, Proper rammed at home right now with house being re decorated and usual family stuff.

Weight this AM was 175.5

Defo at the struggling point now, Everything is hard work

18 MORE WEEKS

Dropping the tren for a few days, Also now added Prov @ 50mg AM and 50mg @ PM.

I also increased Mast too 700mg a week from 350mg about a week ago.

Time to get these last few lb off now and DONE


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Ill sort some pics asap, Proper rammed at home right now with house being re decorated and usual family stuff.
> 
> Weight this AM was 175.5
> 
> Defo at the struggling point now, Everything is hard work
> 
> 18 MORE WEEKS
> 
> Dropping the tren for a few days, Also now added Prov @ 50mg AM and 50mg @ PM.
> 
> I also increased Mast too 700mg a week from 350mg about a week ago.
> 
> Time to get these last few lb off now and DONE


 18 weeks lol. You mean days!!! You've done great so far mate so keep at it.

How come the drop off the tren? Do you plan to run test right up? Are you on t3?


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> 18 weeks lol. You mean days!!! You've done great so far mate so keep at it.
> 
> How come the drop off the tren? Do you plan to run test right up? Are you on t3?


 Due to my stomach issues i have dropped for a few days to see if it relieves a little, Ill be back on Wednesday.

Current dosing is

75mg Test P/Tren A "Obv from wed" 100mg Mast P ED. Will be run till day of the show

100mg Prov ED 50/50 AM/PM

50mg Winny ED 25/25 AM/PM

50mg T3 AM, Will be dropped 3 days from show

100mcg Clen "This week as increasing till the show every week" Will prob drop week of show


----------



## RedStar

arcticfox said:


> Due to my stomach issues i have dropped for a few days to see if it relieves a little, Ill be back on Wednesday.
> 
> Current dosing is
> 
> 75mg Test P/Tren A "Obv from wed" 100mg Mast P ED. Will be run till day of the show
> 
> 100mg Prov ED 50/50 AM/PM
> 
> 50mg Winny ED 25/25 AM/PM
> 
> 50mg T3 AM, Will be dropped 3 days from show
> 
> 100mcg Clen "This week as increasing till the show every week" Will prob drop week of show


 Do you find you get much from proviron, as in if you didn't take it would you know it wasn't there?

I'm prepping for a minor show in Plymouth currently 9 weeks out and wondering if it will really add much benefit.


----------



## Robbie

RedStar said:


> Do you find you get much from proviron, as in if you didn't take it would you know it wasn't there?
> 
> I'm prepping for a minor show in Plymouth currently 9 weeks out and wondering if it will really add much benefit.


 If feeling r4pey is a benefit then yes. Otherwise probably not.


----------



## RedStar

Robbie said:


> If feeling r4pey is a benefit then yes. Otherwise probably not.


 Haha I will feel like that bad enough when I add tren.


----------



## arcticfox

RedStar said:


> Do you find you get much from proviron, as in if you didn't take it would you know it wasn't there?
> 
> I'm prepping for a minor show in Plymouth currently 9 weeks out and wondering if it will really add much benefit.


 A lot wont run without it, I'm just trying to see if it adds well to the mast TBH, Some say they will never prep without and some say no point.

It may only be 1 or 2 % difference but all adds up


----------



## arcticfox

Weight this AM 176.1


----------



## Robbie

RedStar said:


> Do you find you get much from proviron, as in if you didn't take it would you know it wasn't there?
> 
> I'm prepping for a minor show in Plymouth currently 9 weeks out and wondering if it will really add much benefit.


 It's worth noting that Jordan Peters did a video on his members sites about drugs for your first show. Test and MAYBE an oral are all he thinks you should use. Start using too many drugs at the beginning, and how do you progress them 2,3,5 years in the future?


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Weight this AM 176.1


 Weight coming down nicely

are you using mt2? Any pics soon bud


----------



## RedStar

Robbie said:


> It's worth noting that Jordan Peters did a video on his members sites about drugs for your first show. Test and MAYBE an oral are all he thinks you should use. Start using too many drugs at the beginning, and how do you progress them 2,3,5 years in the future?


 I understand what you're saying.

However I consider myself a little beyond just test and an oral (not meaning to sound rude).

I just haven't used provi before and after what I have learnt I personally don't believe I need it plus I don't like to run dht compounds if avoidable, was just asking what it brings for those that do use it.


----------



## DLTBB

I don't see why you'd add Proviron when you're running 100mg Mast P/day, it's going to add nothing other than extra hairs to your pillow when you wake up in the morning.


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Weight coming down nicely
> 
> are you using mt2? Any pics soon bud


 I have been mate. Due to issues at home not been for over a week but still have a little tan


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> I have been mate. Due to issues at home not been for over a week but still have a little tan


 I've never used it how do you find it did you get any sides and what's the min dose and duration would you say to get a slight tan. How do you take it?


----------



## Jenga

Tricky said:


> I've never used it how do you find it did you get any sides and what's the min dose and duration would you say to get a slight tan. How do you take it?


 Im probably skin type 2 although go a nice brown when Im on holiday. I have a few moles and wanted to limit side effects so I jabbed 250mcg every night before bed for about 3 weeks. After my 3rd injection I used a sunbed for 6 minutes every 3 days and sunbathed in the garden. Built up a decent tan then jabbed 500mcg per week to maintain. Only slight problem I had was working outside and having to wear ppe in the summer I had a proper dark face and the rest of my body had to play catch up haha.


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> I've never used it how do you find it did you get any sides and what's the min dose and duration would you say to get a slight tan. How do you take it?


 10MG vial + 2ml Bac water

3 Days .25 then 3 days .5 then 3 days .75 then 1mg a week is what worked for me

No real sides bar stinging/burn sensation localized to injection site "SQ belly"

Some people get sickness but only had that once or twice


----------



## 66983

Just done 1mg an hour ago before 12min sunbed, nausea for about 10 mins then went off.


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> 10MG vial + 2ml Bac water
> 
> 3 Days .25 then 3 days .5 then 3 days .75 then 1mg a week is what worked for me
> 
> No real sides bar stinging/burn sensation localized to injection site "SQ belly"
> 
> Some people get sickness but only had that once or twice


 I'm pretty tanned anyway I'll maybe just stick to 5 mins twice a week on the beds to see how I go the next month


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> I'm pretty tanned anyway I'll maybe just stick to 5 mins twice a week on the beds to see how I go the next month


 Yeah no need to over do it.


----------



## Tricky

Out of interest what's your plan come peak week?

Have you been doing much posing practice?

Get th progress pics up buddy


----------



## arcticfox

Right guys some bad news.

I have cancelled the show. Due to my on going health issues that have gotten worse I don't think it's safe or wise to continue while I'm like this.

Without going into details I'm on waiting list for a op and cause and effect of this has now caused other issues that are making me quite worries.

Until I sort this ill be taking it easy for a while.

SORRY FOR THE LET DOWN SO CLOSE


----------



## Mayzini

Hope you get everything sorted has your prep been a contributing factor to your issue ?


----------



## arcticfox

Mayzini said:


> Hope you get everything sorted has your prep been a contributing factor to your issue ?


 Not sure mate. Don't want to list what's happened but it's not good. I'm back in docs tomorrow all being well.

Feel like a right let down now


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Right guys some bad news.
> 
> I have cancelled the show. Due to my on going health issues that have gotten worse I don't think it's safe or wise to continue while I'm like this.
> 
> Without going into details I'm on waiting list for a op and cause and effect of this has now caused other issues that are making me quite worries.
> 
> Until I sort this ill be taking it easy for a while.
> 
> SORRY FOR THE LET DOWN SO CLOSE


 Bro you've let nobody down you've done yourself proud I'm sure you'll agree! At the end of the day our health and family always comes first in my book so do you and what you need to do. All the best and keep us updated if you want


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Right guys some bad news.
> 
> I have cancelled the show. Due to my on going health issues that have gotten worse I don't think it's safe or wise to continue while I'm like this.
> 
> Without going into details I'm on waiting list for a op and cause and effect of this has now caused other issues that are making me quite worries.
> 
> Until I sort this ill be taking it easy for a while.
> 
> SORRY FOR THE LET DOWN SO CLOSE


 So sorry for this bud, but the show doesn't matter in the slightest!

If health issues are a worry, stop all AAS right now and PCT.

You've done so well mate, and it gives others an idea of just how hard it is to cut and not just lose weight.

I firmly believe that anyone wanting to compete needs to do at least one trial run of cutting, and ideally a couple.

Keep chin up bud :stuart:


----------



## arcticfox

Thanks guys.

Yeah feel pretty shitty about it but wife agrees as she concerned as she wants to know what's causing the issues rather than pushing forward and maybe making worse.

Yeah I'm going to wind down on the drug side now and have a good break shortly for next few months and re evaluate from there.

I do appreciate everyone's input and help along the way.

There a dozens of shows a year so it's not like the only one.

I will try again but this time i will do things differently.

I'll update here still with regards to what's going on and training still.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Yeah feel pretty shitty about it but wife agrees as she concerned as she wants to know what's causing the issues rather than pushing forward and maybe making worse.
> 
> Yeah I'm going to wind down on the drug side now and have a good break shortly for next few months and re evaluate from there.
> 
> I do appreciate everyone's input and help along the way.
> 
> There a dozens of shows a year so it's not like the only one.
> 
> I will try again but this time i will do things differently.
> 
> I'll update here still with regards to what's going on and training still.


 One thing to be very careful of, start smashing food and you will rebound like f**k!

I'm talking of massive fat gain in a relatively short time, watched a documentary on an amateur bodybuilder who competed then put 2 stone back on in 10 days!

You body is waiting for excess calories to turn back into fat! remember you don't lose the fat cells, they just shrink and are waiting to refill just like a sponge.

Personally I would stay at maintenance for a bit or 400+ calories.


----------



## arcticfox

Yeah that's my plan mate.

Still want to look good for my holiday at least. Gonna have a few days off weights but keep up with some cardio.

Got my food made up for today hehe.

On rice. Sweet potato and prawns for my meals so there gonna be nice.

Hopefully see doc soon


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Yeah that's my plan mate.
> 
> Still want to look good for my holiday at least. Gonna have a few days off weights but keep up with some cardio.
> 
> Got my food made up for today hehe.
> 
> On rice. Sweet potato and prawns for my meals so there gonna be nice.
> 
> Hopefully see doc soon


 Good luck bud.

Have you been taking T3?


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Good luck bud.
> 
> Have you been taking T3?


 Yes bud


----------



## Tricky

Are you going to drop everything and just cruise as this may be better for you at the min instead of taking nolva and clomid and potential emotions that come with them


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Yes bud


 You gonna taper off?


----------



## Robbie

Health over everything! Not worth risking over a crappy plastic trophy. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## bornagod

arcticfox said:


> Right guys some bad news.
> 
> I have cancelled the show. Due to my on going health issues that have gotten worse I don't think it's safe or wise to continue while I'm like this.
> 
> Without going into details I'm on waiting list for a op and cause and effect of this has now caused other issues that are making me quite worries.
> 
> Until I sort this ill be taking it easy for a while.
> 
> SORRY FOR THE LET DOWN SO CLOSE


 Gutted for you mate but health and family comes as top priority get yourself sorted and try again at a later date. Good luck with the doctors too fingers crossed for good news


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> You gonna taper off?


 No bud.


----------



## arcticfox

Tricky said:


> Are you going to drop everything and just cruise as this may be better for you at the min instead of taking nolva and clomid and potential emotions that come with them


 Tapper off mate. Test P and add E for a few weeks to a month then PCT


----------



## arcticfox

Just docs again now waiting. Oh the joys


----------



## Sasnak

Sorry to hear of your problems. Get sorted, get well and get back soon.


----------



## arcticfox

Just seems them again.

I should have an appointment by Monday as they have put me on a 2 week max waiting list as there checking for the big c as well as sorting my other issues out.

Scared shitless now. It's not the 1st time I have been here but did not think as much when younger.


----------



## CG88

Been following with interest, sorry to hear health complications have forced you to cancel. Sure you'll come back stronger and better and do very well next time mate

Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Just seems them again.
> 
> I should have an appointment by Monday as they have put me on a 2 week max waiting list as there checking for the big c as well as sorting my other issues out.
> 
> Scared shitless now. It's not the 1st time I have been here but did not think as much when younger.


 Maybe time to come clean with the Doctors about your AAS use?

If they are doing blood tests etc your values will be all over the shop.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Maybe time to come clean with the Doctors about your AAS use?
> 
> If they are doing blood tests etc your values will be all over the shop.


 Lets see how these dice roll mate


----------



## Keeks

Ahh no way, so sorry to hear this! Hope everything goes ok. Health is more important than any show, focus on getting yourself right again.

I know it's scary when docs talk about tests etc and what they are testing for but try not to panic too much (know its easier said than done) but least they're acting on it straight away and if you've had similar problems in the past, chances are that the extreme stress and pressure your bodies been under through prep has maybe triggered it off but maybe worse this time due to prep being alien to your body. Hope so anyway.

Never nice to be faced with health issues, I've just this week got the all clear for a few health issues that cropped up a few weeks ago, scary at the time but least the ball's rolling now and they're dealing with it asap.

Anyway, going forward, least you now know what prep entails, and can use the info from this prep to help you in the future with stuff like length (were you happy with how long/progress etc) and just generally what you go through mentally etc, so you can plan next time with this knowledge.

Take care anyway and get well soon!


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Ahh no way, so sorry to hear this! Hope everything goes ok. Health is more important than any show, focus on getting yourself right again.
> 
> I know it's scary when docs talk about tests etc and what they are testing for but try not to panic too much (know its easier said than done) but least they're acting on it straight away and if you've had similar problems in the past, chances are that the extreme stress and pressure your bodies been under through prep has maybe triggered it off but maybe worse this time due to prep being alien to your body. Hope so anyway.
> 
> Never nice to be faced with health issues, I've just this week got the all clear for a few health issues that cropped up a few weeks ago, scary at the time but least the ball's rolling now and they're dealing with it asap.
> 
> Anyway, going forward, least you now know what prep entails, and can use the info from this prep to help you in the future with stuff like length (were you happy with how long/progress etc) and just generally what you go through mentally etc, so you can plan next time with this knowledge.
> 
> Take care anyway and get well soon!


 Thanks Hun,

I have learned a lot from this prep and next time i will do things differently, I was happy to a point but could have done better BUT That's what next time is for.

Learn and move forward.

Next prep i WILL be bringing a better package, Time for some off season get my health sorted and then gain some nice lean size 

Glad you got the all clear


----------



## TIE

Just seen your update, mate. Seriously sorry to hear about your health worries. But wanted to say, it's not a case of letting the UK-M folks down; this has been a great educational thread, and sure it's not over yet!

You're doing the right thing. We're all here to learn from each other, to share and help each other to look, feel and be healthier/fitter. Health's WAY more important than any show. There's always another show. Hope it goes well over the next few days.

#RootingForYou


----------



## Tricky

arcticfox said:


> Thanks Hun,
> 
> I have learned a lot from this prep and next time i will do things differently, I was happy to a point but could have done better BUT That's what next time is for.
> 
> Learn and move forward.
> 
> Next prep i WILL be bringing a better package, Time for some off season get my health sorted and then gain some nice lean size
> 
> Glad you got the all clear


 Keep us updated when your back to training and what your doing diet wise. Interested to see your journey and all the best with the health mate

like you say next time will be a better package,


----------



## arcticfox

Went training yesterday did arms and shoulders with Ria.

Also did around 5 miles in cardio.

The gym session was brill. Had great pump on "all dem carbs" hahaha.


----------



## PSevens2017

Sorry to hear about you having to cancel all your hard work you've put in but health is first and foremost mate. Always, imo.

Hope everything works out at GP, you have smashed it; you've done more than what most attempt, so be proud about that.

Really enjoyed your journal. Look forward to the next one and the one after that and so on!


----------



## arcticfox

PSevens2017 said:


> Sorry to hear about you having to cancel all your hard work you've put in but health is first and foremost mate. Always, imo.
> 
> Hope everything works out at GP, you have smashed it; you've done more than what most attempt, so be proud about that.
> 
> Really enjoyed your journal. Look forward to the next one and the one after that and so on!


 Thank you mate.

Getting there. Put a lot of weight on but got a lot of water retention and legs have swollen up as well.

Phoning GP again tomorrow as still no appointment


----------



## arcticfox

Morning all, Hope everyone well

Weight this am is 196, I have put a lot of weight on but i'm swollen all over so on water tablets at mo.

Once again im being message around by docs again ffs, Like 5th phone call now


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Morning all, Hope everyone well
> 
> Weight this am is 196, I have put a lot of weight on but i'm swollen all over so on water tablets at mo.
> 
> Once again im being message around by docs again ffs, Like 5th phone call now


 Over 20lbs, Kin ell bud.

Hope your doing ok.

That's almost 2 stone! :thumb


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Over 20lbs bud, Kin ell bud.
> 
> Hope your doing ok.
> 
> That's almost 2 stone! :thumb


 It's a lot of water mate. My lower back and legs have swollen the feck up. Currently in process of bringing this bad down as not very pleasant.

Also not good for the head


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> It's a lot of water mate. My lower back and legs have swollen the feck up. Currently in process of bringing this bad down as not very pleasant.
> 
> Also not good for the head


 Just seen your ankles on Insta!!!

s**t mate thats some bad edema, showed our lass who's a medical professional and without saying anything and she said probably his kidneys.

Hope you've not damaged em with the gear bud, is it worth running TUDCA?


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Just seen your ankles on Insta!!!
> 
> s**t mate thats some bad edema, showed our lass who's a medical professional and without saying anything and she said probably his kidneys.
> 
> Hope you've not damaged em with the gear bud, is it worth running TUDCA?


 I have weird kidneys anyways so prob so link. Also the fact that I went on a total binge for a few days and as soon as i did that it started and I nearly drunk any water as well.

Gonna get it checked if no improvement in next few days


----------



## arcticfox

Morning all.

Weight this AM is 194.6

Swelling has reduced a lot this morning.

Let's see how today progresses. Gonna do back at gym today. Yesyerday had a brill leg session so gonna feel that at work lol.

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## arcticfox

Morning all hope everyone is well.

Weight this AM is 196.1 so quite stable at mo, Looking nice and full "Wife is happier" LOL

Still awaiting for my op date ffs prob going to be waiting for week i thing.

Starting to get normal bowel movement now which is a relief

Strength is on the up due to increased food YIPPIE


----------



## 66983

Think you need to scrap this thread and start a bulking thread bud! :thumb


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Think you need to scrap this thread and start a bulking thread bud! :thumb


 Need a "Lets get healthy" thread 1st.

Once im all clear on op and issues and bloods come back ok then ill be back in off season for next 12 months.


----------



## Wayno

Sorry to hear your news bro, hope you get things sorted soon


----------



## arcticfox

Wayno said:


> Sorry to hear your news bro, hope you get things sorted soon


 Thanks mate, Feeling a lot better but the issues are still there and i'm still awaiting my date for op.

What can you do, I have started another log for time being then once i'm sorted and have a new contest date ill continue on here 

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/302814-arctics-journey-continues/?do=embed


----------



## arcticfox

Well not much going on with over journal so might as well keep this one active.

Weight this AM was 198.7 so still under 200lb 

Strength going up and up, Just got to watch the tendons and ligaments for injury.

I go away for 11 days as of Sunday so a PCT will be started on return as will be around the 2 weeks point from last shot.

After my PCT its defo strength and size for the next 12 months so defo excited for this.

Hopefully i'll have a date for my procedure when i return but not holding my breath TBH.


----------



## Robbie

arcticfox said:


> Well not much going on with over journal so might as well keep this one active.
> 
> Weight this AM was 198.7 so still under 200lb
> 
> Strength going up and up, Just got to watch the tendons and ligaments for injury.
> 
> I go away for 11 days as of Sunday so a PCT will be started on return as will be around the 2 weeks point from last shot.
> 
> After my PCT its defo strength and size for the next 12 months so defo excited for this.
> 
> Hopefully i'll have a date for my procedure when i return but not holding my breath TBH.


 Are you going to diet the 15lbs or so you've gained back off before you bulk? You'll be in a much better position to gain muscle then


----------



## arcticfox

Robbie said:


> Are you going to diet the 15lbs or so you've gained back off before you bulk? You'll be in a much better position to gain muscle then


 Just going to maintain while trying to gain some muscle over next few months, Quite happy with way i look bar the extra waist size.


----------



## arcticfox

Morning all.

No weigh in today that's tomorrow, Defo doing PCT now as i wanna get my self right before my next set of bloods.

Will be last shot of Test E sunday @ 200mg then 2 weeks before i start PCT.

Will be running PCT @

Week 1 and 2

25mg Clomid - 10mg Nolva - 5mg Cialis @ 7am/1pm/8pm

Week 3 and 4

25mg Clomid - 10mg Nolva - 5mg Cialis @ 7am/8pm

Week 5 and 6

25mg Clomid - 10mg Nolva - 5mg Cialis @ 7am

Bloods done @ week 8


----------



## arcticfox

Weight this AM 200.2lb

Training still going very well

All is well as can be


----------



## arcticfox

Well not updates for ages ffs, so here's a little update

Well holiday was good, Went @ 200lb and came back 195lb hahahahaha

Training has been good when i have been in but its getting in, Lost a little motivation past week.

Weight this AM 196.7, Weight been stable around 195-200lb since i stopped prep.

Currently still on PCT @ 25mg Clomid - 10mg Nolva - 5mg Cialis x 2 AM/PM, Been on PCT now for 10 days now and over 3 weeks since last shot, Having no issues up to now.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Well not updates for ages ffs, so here's a little update
> 
> Well holiday was good, Went @ 200lb and came back 195lb hahahahaha
> 
> Training has been good when i have been in but its getting in, Lost a little motivation past week.
> 
> Weight this AM 196.7, Weight been stable around 195-200lb since i stopped prep.
> 
> Currently still on PCT @ 25mg Clomid - 10mg Nolva - 5mg Cialis x 2 AM/PM, Been on PCT now for 10 days now and over 3 weeks since last shot, Having no issues up to now.


 Welcome back :thumb

How you getting on with the Clomid?

Gonna bother with HCG?


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Welcome back :thumb
> 
> How you getting on with the Clomid?
> 
> Gonna bother with HCG?


 Hay bud,

Never get any sides on PCT so im lucky in that respect.

No HCG for me bud, Had the snip so not worries about full function just need to get test levels back in normal range.

How you been mate


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Hay bud,
> 
> Never get any sides on PCT so im lucky in that respect.
> 
> No HCG for me bud, Had the snip so not worries about full function just need to get test levels back in normal range.
> 
> How you been mate


 Good pal, on last 4 days of cut then Jamaica on Saturday so happy times.

Going to re assess my goals when I get back but have had a fair heavy blast this time.

Will probably just stay on trt dose Test E cruise for 6 months and see where I am then.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Good pal, on last 4 days of cut then Jamaica on Saturday so happy times.
> 
> Going to re assess my goals when I get back but have had a fair heavy blast this time.
> 
> Will probably just stay on trt dose Test E cruise for 6 months and see where I am then.


 Oh enjoy bud,

Yeah im starting to do Dorian Yates style of training to see how i get on.

Im do a couple of blasts with a cruise in between and then have a few months off. I say that as this would be my second time off since i started bits of gear a couple of years ago.

Been debates a 750mg Test E and Inject-able Dbol for next cycle


----------



## arcticfox

Morning all. Trainig going well. Been doing 1 in 1 off this week. Defo feeling it after the time off.

Been on a training course past 3 days so food has not been the best.

Will sort this out for next week

Weigh this AM is 193.7


----------



## arcticfox

Well another week started again and another week to try and get back inot the swing, Only trained 3 days last week so kinda peed off.

Tonight i'll be training shoulders and biceps

Weight this AM was 193.2

6 pack is still hanging in HAHAHAH JUST


----------



## arcticfox

Weight this AM 191lb - Not eating enought at mo and basically cutting "Not intention" Just no appertite.

Shoulders and Biceps last night was brutal and so sore today 

Quads, Gluts and calfs today


----------



## arcticfox

Well yesterday went to pot LOL, Was about to go gym from work and forgot half my gear and i doubt the gym would appreciat me being topless HAHAHAHA

Went this AM instead and was a brutal leg session, Dieing already. Tomorrows not going to be fun.

Weight this AM was 192.8

Chest and Tri's tomorrow AM


----------



## arcticfox

Weight still stable at mo @ 193.2 this AM - Not much change day to day really

Seriously need to get my arse into gear as been very lazy, No excuses just me being a lazy f**k.

Got docs wednesday so hopefully get some bloods done.

Tonight will be arms and calfs


----------



## arcticfox

Morning all, Another week begins so does another weeks of gainz.

Weight this AM 194.3

Training going well, Did squats for 1st time in like 6 months and all went well nothing special but did 2 x 50kg x 12. 60kg x 12, 80kg x 10, 100kg x 3, Then followed on with some goblet squats and then isolation exercises for calf's quads and hammies.

Today is going to be arms and abs.

Had bloods Wednesday and got a phone call from doc's Friday afternoon, All is well BUT my kidneys are not right were i have a GFR reading of 61 FFS, This has been a on going issue for years and no one ever pushed or questioned it bar myself, She asked me to get bloods done again in 2 weeks so got bloods to be done on 6th Oct.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Morning all, Another week begins so does another weeks of gainz.
> 
> Weight this AM 194.3
> 
> Training going well, Did squats for 1st time in like 6 months and all went well nothing special but did 2 x 50kg x 12. 60kg x 12, 80kg x 10, 100kg x 3, Then followed on with some goblet squats and then isolation exercises for calf's quads and hammies.
> 
> Today is going to be arms and abs.
> 
> Had bloods Wednesday and got a phone call from doc's Friday afternoon, All is well BUT my kidneys are not right were i have a GFR reading of 61 FFS, This has been a on going issue for years and no one ever pushed or questioned it bar myself, She asked me to get bloods done again in 2 weeks so got bloods to be done on 6th Oct.


 Good luck with the next blood test bud!

Are you totally off everything now?

I think they do 3 tests over 3 months to see if your levels stabilize.

https://www.kidney.org/atoz/content/gfr

If you are going to cycle again I would just stick with test only, forget the orals.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Good luck with the next blood test bud!
> 
> Are you totally off everything now?
> 
> I think they do 3 tests over 3 months to see if your levels stabilize.
> 
> https://www.kidney.org/atoz/content/gfr


 Hay bud, Yes last bit of gear was 13th Aug @ 200mg Test E, Bloods came back good bar GFR.

I have had dodgy kidneys for as long as i know, Can be perfect one time and terrible the next, I know there are lots of factors that play a role "Protein intake, Training, Dehydration"

I do have a past of drug and alcohol abuse early 20's that maybe an attributing factor or i may have sustained a injury in one of my fights again fought dozens of times so i could have taken a kick or something to that area and damaged.

Also another one to throw in is my dad has dodgy results for GFR as his are low and prob genetic so that could have been passed off "THANKS DAD" lol

Just got to seen how it roles really


----------



## arcticfox

Well this week has gone well, Training been good and back squatting again as i want to increase leg size and one of the best movements for it.

Back and knee been ok up to now.

Not moving anything special just work upto 100kg, once i can do 10 reps at that ill start increasing weight.


----------



## arcticfox

Afternoon all,

Weight this AM is 192.2 so weight still stable even though i'm eating more LOL

Got some more bloods to be done this Friday AM then once results back if all good then a nice long off season bulk will begin.

Training still going well, A little niggle in my right shoulder from when i picked my wife up yesterday putting her over a wall LOL

Strength still pretty good just got to keep grinding to get numbers up.


----------



## arcticfox

Weight this AM was 189.5 think I was a little dehydrated lol

Yesterday I did shoulders and 5 sets of 4kg mayson twists for abs.

Today is rest day


----------



## arcticfox

Training still going good, Heavy chest session yesterday which i being punished for now and did legs today.

Built up to 100kg again and pushed out 5 reps today, next week its GOT TO BE 6

Might end up have a session Sunday "Arms" as wife trains Monday night so by the time i get to the gym and home its like 10pm so might train Sunday and have Monday rest day instead


----------



## arcticfox

Morning all

Weight this AM 193.5 prob less as needed a poo not long after LOL

Started my bulk now, Starting @ 3500kcal a day

Also started back on Test E @ 600mg a week "Sunday/Thursday" and 50mg of Winny for 3 weeks "Not conventional but its what i have to hand"

Today will be arms as i never went yesterday as spent it with family.

TIME TO GET MASSIVE


----------



## arcticfox

Weight this AM 193.5 - Same as yesterday which is a good start.

Struggling with the food already, I had 3 or my 4 main meals yesterday and was just constantly full, Once by body catches up all will be great but till then its going to be hard.

Managed to make up Cal lose with some custard doughnuts and a slice of pizza so cals were still up 

Did arm and calfs yesterday, Was a good session and some strong lifts

Today will be back and abs


----------



## Abc987

arcticfox said:


> Morning all
> 
> Weight this AM 193.5 prob less as needed a poo not long after LOL
> 
> Started my bulk now, Starting @ 3500kcal a day
> 
> Also started back on Test E @ 600mg a week "Sunday/Thursday" and 50mg of Winny for 3 weeks "Not conventional but its what i have to hand"
> 
> Today will be arms as i never went yesterday as spent it with family.
> 
> TIME TO GET MASSIVE


 Didn't you just pct? Just curious to why you didn't cruise if you were gonna jump back on?


----------



## 66983

Is winny a good idea with your kidney problems bud?


----------



## arcticfox

Abc987 said:


> Didn't you just pct? Just curious to why you didn't cruise if you were gonna jump back on?


 Because i wanted to make sure all back in range before i did anything to see how my body was after being ill which it is bar kidneys.



Sparkey said:


> Is winny a good idea with your kidney problems bud?


 Its the liver that's mainly effected so not to worried as it stands, Yes the kidneys filter a little out but no more than the extra proteins and food it has to deal with.

Will be speaking to docs shortly for last blood results


----------



## arcticfox

Results are back in, No more further action required apparently. I have asked for the doc to phone me later as this is not normal LOL

Better than last results but still low

GFR 67

Creatin 107

Potassium 4.7

Sodium 141

Urea 6.2


----------



## Abc987

arcticfox said:


> Because i wanted to make sure all back in range before i did anything to see how my body was after being ill which it is bar kidneys.
> 
> Its the liver that's mainly effected so not to worried as it stands, Yes the kidneys filter a little out but no more than the extra proteins and food it has to deal with.
> 
> Will be speaking to docs shortly for last blood results


 Did your bloods all come back ok then with such a short period off?

Only reason I'm asking is I've been on a cruise for 8 weeks and shoould be another 3 weeks but to get the compounds I want (sd) in before I start heavy boozing and have cycle done before xmas I'm gonna go back on next week without bloods done (which I was gonna do but am fu**ing off until after next blast)


----------



## arcticfox

Abc987 said:


> Did your bloods all come back ok then with such a short period off?
> 
> Only reason I'm asking is I've been on a cruise for 8 weeks and shoould be another 3 weeks but to get the compounds I want (sd) in before I start heavy boozing and have cycle done before xmas I'm gonna go back on next week without bloods done (which I was gonna do but am fu**ing off until after next blast)


 I always seem to recover very fast via PCT, Last time i had bloods done around same time after and same as this perfect bar kidneys LOL

Bloods were good yes.


----------



## Abc987

arcticfox said:


> I always seem to recover very fast via PCT, Last time i had bloods done around same time after and same as this perfect bar kidneys LOL
> 
> Bloods were good yes.


 Have you not thought about cruising to hold on to gains a bit more?


----------



## arcticfox

Abc987 said:


> Have you not thought about cruising to hold on to gains a bit more?


 I would have mate yes but i think it was time for a rest, I have lost some size but not a major about, If anything i'm walking around leaner.

If i had not been as ill i would have cruised till the next blast.

Just spoken to the doc and he going to put me forward to have a ultra sound on them


----------



## Sphinkter

Whats the script with your health mate i seen your last prep was cut by it but what was up? You sure youre sound to start blasting again if youre getting an ultrasound on your kidneys?


----------



## arcticfox

Sphinkter said:


> Whats the script with your health mate i seen your last prep was cut by it but what was up? You sure youre sound to start blasting again if youre getting an ultrasound on your kidneys?


 Health is great mate car the low number but doc said he was happy as its in normal range but would like it to be higher but getting a scan to double check, Should be done fast hopefully.

Im not going mental on this blast just a basic compound.

All levels were good even kidney were good just the GFR is slightly low which makes no sense


----------



## arcticfox

Weight this AM is 193.2

Did back yesterday, Defo getting stronger with this added extra food. Managed to work upto 2 working sets of 120kg rack pulls which i have never done before.

Just need to start growing now.


----------



## Sphinkter

arcticfox said:


> Health is great mate car the low number but doc said he was happy as its in normal range but would like it to be higher but getting a scan to double check, Should be done fast hopefully.
> 
> Im not going mental on this blast just a basic compound.
> 
> All levels were good even kidney were good just the GFR is slightly low which makes no sense


 Aye but what was up before? How did you end up going to the docs and that in the first place?


----------



## arcticfox

Sphinkter said:


> Aye but what was up before? How did you end up going to the docs and that in the first place?


 Due to my stomach mate. I suffer from IBS but due to this I need to have some shall we say corrective procedures done LOL.


----------



## arcticfox

Morning MoFo's

Weight this AM 194.2

Appetite yesterday was crap, Cals was prob in correct range but protein would have been down.

Yesterday was rest day even though i was mega bust so knackered

Today ill be doing shoulders and Abs


----------



## arcticfox

Morning all

Weight this AM 198.1 - I'm putting a few lb of this down to water as i had a proper binge weekend of crap and cake "Daughters birthday weekend" LOL

Defo feeling bigger "Again prob water and nitrogen retention"

Today's training is going to be chest and tri's


----------



## arcticfox

Morning AGAIN lol

Weight this AM 199.2 so bulk going very well, Only been on 300mg Test E and a little winny up to now so doing well, Will be upping to 600mg as i was meant to do 300mg Sunday/Thursday but keep forgetting Thursdays one LOL

Strength slowly creeping up so can't complain there.

Did back yesterday with some heavy lifts, Stay at 120kg for my rack pulls but did 8 reps fairly easily. Could have gone heavier but dont want to push it with my dodgy back, Ill try 130kg next week


----------



## Abc987

arcticfox said:


> Morning AGAIN lol
> 
> Weight this AM 199.2 so bulk going very well, Only been on 300mg Test E and a little winny up to now so doing well, Will be upping to 600mg as i was meant to do 300mg Sunday/Thursday but keep forgetting Thursdays one LOL
> 
> Strength slowly creeping up so can't complain there.
> 
> Did back yesterday with some heavy lifts, Stay at 120kg for my rack pulls but did 8 reps fairly easily. Could have gone heavier but dont want to push it with my dodgy back, Ill try 130kg next week


 How much of a cal surplus you on mate roughly?

winni is a great all round oral, should do well. How long you planning on running it?


----------



## arcticfox

Abc987 said:


> How much of a cal surplus you on mate roughly?
> 
> winni is a great all round oral, should do well. How long you planning on running it?


 Morning bud, Just 3 weeks of the winny as that's all i have so a nice kicker, Prob run a oral at last 3-4 weeks as well.

No idea on cals TBH as not been monitoring but i recon about 3.5-4k a day mate.


----------



## Abc987

arcticfox said:


> Morning bud, Just 3 weeks of the winny as that's all i have so a nice kicker, Prob run a oral at last 3-4 weeks as well.
> 
> No idea on cals TBH as not been monitoring but i recon about 3.5-4k a day mate.


 Yeah I did a 3 1/2 kicker last cycle with winni. 6 weeks is a nice run at it but 3 weeks will get you going, did me anyway as it kicks in quick.

so what's your maintenance roughly or you not got a clue just going on an all out bulk???


----------



## arcticfox

Abc987 said:


> Yeah I did a 3 1/2 kicker last cycle with winni. 6 weeks is a nice run at it but 3 weeks will get you going, did me anyway as it kicks in quick.
> 
> so what's your maintenance roughly or you not got a clue just going on an all out bulk???


 Maintenance is around 3000 cal. My fitness pal is stating to eat 3800cal to gain lol.

Also had my scan yesterday for kidneys. Prostate and bladder. She said everythibg looked good. Got to discuss results next friday with docs


----------



## arcticfox

Not much of a update today, Yesterday was a rest day and never weighed myself this AM as i over slept LOL

Today's training will be shoulders and Bi.

CANT WAIT


----------



## arcticfox

Morning

Weight this AM was 197.3

Great session at gym last night, Some great heavy lifts and defo feeling it today,

Later is LEG DAY


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Morning
> 
> Weight this AM was 197.3
> 
> Great session at gym last night, Some great heavy lifts and defo feeling it today,
> 
> Later is LEG DAY


 Think you need to up your calories bud, your weights not moving really.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Think you need to up your calories bud, your weights not moving really.


 I'm up over 5lb in over a week bud HAHAHA, Defo put some size on LOL


----------



## 66983

Ah yes my bad, too early lol

Currently sitting at 227 lbs :whistling:


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Ah yes my bad, too early lol
> 
> Currently sitting at 227 lbs :whistling:


 FAT [email protected] lol, My aim is to get to 220lb


----------



## Keeks

Hey, just popping in to see how things are going. Hope all is good!


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Hey, just popping in to see how things are going. Hope all is good!


 Hay sweetie. Yeah going good bar having a fall 2 days ago and hurt my bleeding back again. I'm in docs Friday's anyways so gonna bring up and its killing me. I'll still be in gym regardless.

Hope your well. Loved your peachy pic got to be proud of that rear end lol


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Hay sweetie. Yeah going good bar having a fall 2 days ago and hurt my bleeding back again. I'm in docs Friday's anyways so gonna bring up and its killing me. I'll still be in gym regardless.
> 
> Hope your well. Loved your peachy pic got to be proud of that rear end lol


 You smooth [email protected]@ker you! :beer:


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> Hay sweetie. Yeah going good bar having a fall 2 days ago and hurt my bleeding back again. I'm in docs Friday's anyways so gonna bring up and its killing me. I'll still be in gym regardless.
> 
> Hope your well. Loved your peachy pic got to be proud of that rear end lol


 Oh no, that's a bit of a bugger, but glad all's good apart from that! Just be careful though, niggles can turn out to be a right pain if you're not careful!

Haha, cheers! Work in progress :lol:


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Oh no, that's a bit of a bugger, but glad all's good apart from that! Just be careful though, niggles can turn out to be a right pain if you're not careful!
> 
> Haha, cheers! Work in progress :lol:


 No work needed hun your fantastic.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> You smooth [email protected]@ker you! :beer:


 As smooth as sand paper


----------



## arcticfox

Right bit of a update as had last week off work and loads to be done at home and loads of crap just went wrong LOL

1st off weight this AM 200lb

Training has taken a bit of a hit due to me bleeding having a fall on Monday last week, Saw doc as i was in regarding my kidney results and he said he had no concerns and prob take a few weeks to sort it's self out.

Been referred to a kidney specialist as my doc is happy with the results bar the GRF being low and his concern is if we leave it and say get bloods done in 10 years time my GRF could be really low due to natural deterioration BUT is there something to help all would be good.

So training last week was a leg sesson that made my back a lot worse, Arms chest and shoulders.

Diet has not been on point but trying to get that sorted.

Daughter has bleeding chicken pox so been house bound last week.

Load's of DIY done at home so that's something LOL


----------



## arcticfox

Morning MoFo's

Weight this AM 198.5 - Starting to get diet sorted now so hopefully start increasing

Started on a little Dbol Monday @ 30mg a day for 4 weeks, Still running 300mg Test E as my body is changing so no point punishing myself if low dosages work "Obv the few months i had off has let my body reset and become un saturated"

Did legs the best i could last night with my back being bad, Did goblet squats to start only half what i usual lift doing them, then onto isolation, Legs are tender today but back feeling much better.

Today is chest and tris or Shoulders and Biceps, We will see what i fancy when i get there later.


----------



## arcticfox

Morning all

Weight this AM 202.2

Back is still playing and sore, So today will be chest and tri's and hopefully a back session Friday "May have to leave out stuff like rack pulls"

HEALTH - Update

Bar the back i'm feeling pretty good, I have a appointment with a kidney specialist 29th Dec so that's at least one good direction

I have a appointment with a consultant next Thursday regarding my stomach issues "Private Health care" as i'm still on NHS waiting list and been told to phone back in another 2 weeks which would make it a 3 month wait but prob another month or 2 before i would even seen someone so might as well use the health care plan work has just brought in 

Yesterday was a rest day, Defo needed at has a heavy shoulder session Tuesday with a mate of mine, I actually went in dressed up as a clown "Being Halloween" And i thought it would get a laugh WRONG, Bunch of boring basterds. At least the staff thought it was funny.


----------



## arcticfox

An improvement over my ugly face I woukd say


----------



## arcticfox

Morning all

Weight this AM 201.9 so slowly creeping up, Defo getting some of my shape back plus a little better physique from it 

Did chest and Tri's last night, Was a good session. Started off on bench again and worked up to 100kg and did 4 reps but no spotter so stopped there if i would have done a few more, Nothing special but until i hit 10 reps i'm sticking with the 100kg

Today going to be doing back and Bi BUT got to watch my back so some off the stuff will be removed from the routine.


----------



## 66983

Good man,

I've dropped calories this week, was getting out of hand, also had a full week off lifting.

Keep up the good work bud :thumb


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Good man,
> 
> I've dropped calories this week, was getting out of hand, also had a full week off lifting.
> 
> Keep up the good work bud :thumb


 Thanks mucka, Defo loving the bulking at mo, Not going mental with food as appetite still not that great but obv enough for what i'm doing otherwise i would not be growing.

3 weeks in and around 10lb up so cant grumble to much


----------



## arcticfox

Morning, Not been on for a bit as busy with work/training

Weight this AM 201.6

Strenght still on the up which is good.

Diet still not on point as not enough protein ffs


----------



## arcticfox

WOW NOT POSTED IN 2 MONTH FFS.

Well ill update, Health has been quite good, Been back and forth with docs and got a op on 18th Jan via Private health care provided via my work as still not even been seen by NHS as they have cancelled my appointments twice and now got an appointment for the 18th FEB hahahaha Not a bad wait 8 months just to see someone and that's if they don't cancel AGAIN, Well they cant this time as ill be cancelling cvnts.

Saw a physio last week about a few issues, Changing my training slightly to try and improve certain areas, Middle back weak due to over developed upper and chest, Left side pelvis has no movement so working to free up to try and reduce lover back pain.

Training has been on and off and diet been crap TBH, but i have not changed it up and back on it now.

Currently eating around 4k cal a day and around 300g protein.

Strength starting to creep up so still happy with strength

Current condition from a few weeks ago.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> WOW NOT POSTED IN 2 MONTH FFS.
> 
> Well ill update, Health has been quite good, Been back and forth with docs and got a op on 18th Jan via Private health care provided via my work as still not even been seen by NHS as they have cancelled my appointments twice and now got an appointment for the 18th FEB hahahaha Not a bad wait 8 months just to see someone and that's if they don't cancel AGAIN, Well they cant this time as ill be cancelling cvnts.
> 
> Saw a physio last week about a few issues, Changing my training slightly to try and improve certain areas, Middle back weak due to over developed upper and chest, Left side pelvis has no movement so working to free up to try and reduce lover back pain.
> 
> Training has been on and off and diet been crap TBH, but i have not changed it up and back on it now.
> 
> Currently eating around 4k cal a day and around 300g protein.
> 
> Strength starting to creep up so still happy with strength
> 
> Current condition from a few weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 148973


 Even got ya favorite dumbbells in that pic! well done bud :lol:


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Even got ya favorite dumbbells in that pic! well done bud :lol:


 Yeah its just a shame there to heavy for me to use ;( SAD TIMES


----------



## Eddias

Good to see you are back, and glad health issues have improved, Good luck 2018 hopefully stay fit and well


----------



## arcticfox

Eddias said:


> Good to see you are back, and glad health issues have improved, Good luck 2018 hopefully stay fit and well


 Thanks bud, Yeah glad i'm slowly getting there, Head playing up past few weeks but nothing new there.

Hope everyone here is well and healthy


----------



## Eddias

arcticfox said:


> Thanks bud, Yeah glad i'm slowly getting there, Head playing up past few weeks but nothing new there.
> 
> Hope everyone here is well and healthy


 Heads the tough one can cause all sorts of other issues, keep focused fella do not let them demons beat you


----------



## arcticfox

Eddias said:


> Heads the tough one can cause all sorts of other issues, keep focused fella do not let them demons beat you


 Trying bud. Really am. I'm just lucky my wife is so supportive


----------



## arcticfox

Well training going brill so can't complain there.

Weight other day was just over 202lb so weight slowly creeping up.

2 more days till op, So hope i can do something to keep me going well i'm bed bound as i want to keep training but i know ill need to recover.


----------



## Eddias

arcticfox said:


> Well training going brill so can't complain there.
> 
> Weight other day was just over 202lb so weight slowly creeping up.
> 
> 2 more days till op, So hope i can do something to keep me going well i'm bed bound as i want to keep training but i know ill need to recover.


 how long you are in bed for after op? best to use this time to recover i know its frustrating but i rushed back and royally fxxked myself, patience is key.


----------



## arcticfox

Eddias said:


> how long you are in bed for after op? best to use this time to recover i know its frustrating but i rushed back and royally fxxked myself, patience is key.


 No idea tbh bud all depends him my body deals with it. I have some resistance bands so prob use them after a few days bed rest


----------



## Keeks

Hey, hope all is ok and you're doing well after your op, and hope you're resting up. I probably rushed back to training quicker than I should've after my neck op and did me no favours, so make sure you rest properly before getting back in to it. Like Eddias said, it's so frustrating but more frustrating to have more time off due to going back too early!


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Hey, hope all is ok and you're doing well after your op, and hope you're resting up. I probably rushed back to training quicker than I should've after my neck op and did me no favours, so make sure you rest properly before getting back in to it. Like Eddias said, it's so frustrating but more frustrating to have more time off due to going back too early!


 Don't you worry my lovely i'm trying to look after myself, Defo just going light for time being anyway 

Hope your doing well hun, You seem quite on FB/Insta recently lol


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> Don't you worry my lovely i'm trying to look after myself, Defo just going light for time being anyway
> 
> Hope your doing well hun, You seem quite on FB/Insta recently lol


 Good to hear, best way to just take it easy and build back up again.

Yeah all good thanks, just a lot on recently but all good!


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Good to hear, best way to just take it easy and build back up again.
> 
> Yeah all good thanks, just a lot on recently but all good!


 You look gorg and happy as usual  when i see your posts, Was aiming to compete this year but think i might just f**k off a build as much as poss over next 12 months


----------



## arcticfox

Well i might as well update as i not been doing for ages,

Op went ok as far as i'm aware, Got check up tomorrow so lets she what she says, Training back in full swing but no were near as strong as i was but numbers starting to climb again.

Weight is around 197 at mo

Decided not to compete this year due to me wanting more size, That MAY change end of year but as it stands i would not be happy with what i'm packing at mo so got to keep grinding.

Health wise bar recovery seems good, Mental health has been good "No break downs" so can't complain really.


----------



## arcticfox

Weight this AM was 199lb

Had a great week training last week and starting to feel the difference, Had a deep tissue massage on sat "I have one every 2 weeks" to try and prevent injury.


----------



## arcticfox

Training been going brill, Numbers slowly creeping up, Nothing special but there rising.

Pulled my bloody back today while mid session and all i did was pic 2 x 20kg plates off the rack walking back and pop ;(

weight still around 199lb but food been on and off but body shape has slightly changed for the better LOL.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> Training been going brill, Numbers slowly creeping up, Nothing special but there rising.
> 
> Pulled my bloody back today while mid session and all i did was pic 2 x 20kg plates off the rack walking back and pop ;(
> 
> weight still around 199lb but food been on and off but body shape has slightly changed for the better LOL.


 Nice to see you posting again bud!

But keeping the log posts a little closer together would be nice lol.

:thumb


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> Nice to see you posting again bud!
> 
> But keeping the log posts a little closer together would be nice lol.
> 
> :thumb


 I KNOW I KNOW, Miss the chats and BS talk HAHAHAHAH


----------



## arcticfox

RIGHT

I have given myself a bit of a kick up the arse as not much is progressing and want to make some good gains this year, Have started eating heavy again now so hopefully i can keep that up.

Plan is start bulk cycle 30th April @ 600mg Test and and 50mg Anadrol "Gonna try instead of Dbol" Don't think i'm gonna add anything else just yet so trying to keep simple.

Going to do a 10 week cycle into a hard 4 weeks cut

30th April - 9th July Bulking

9th July - 5th Aug Cutting


----------



## arcticfox

Started bulk a week early as i started eating right for past week anyways so why not.

Weight this AM was 202lb if i can get to around 215lb i will be stocked as personal heaviest ever was 211lb but fatty as early pics show and defo not as fatty as i was as i still have top 4 abs on show lol.


----------



## 66983

arcticfox said:


> RIGHT
> 
> I have given myself a bit of a kick up the arse as not much is progressing and want to make some good gains this year, Have started eating heavy again now so hopefully i can keep that up.
> 
> Plan is start bulk cycle 30th April @ 600mg Test and and 50mg Anadrol "Gonna try instead of Dbol" Don't think i'm gonna add anything else just yet so trying to keep simple.
> 
> Going to do a 10 week cycle into a hard 4 weeks cut
> 
> 30th April - 9th July Bulking
> 
> 9th July - 5th Aug Cutting


 I [email protected]@ked Anadrol off after 3 weeks on my bulk end last/start of this year, BP went through the roof and I had to go give blood mate, careful on them.


----------



## arcticfox

Sparkey said:


> I [email protected]@ked Anadrol off after 3 weeks on my bulk end last/start of this year, BP went through the roof and I had to go give blood mate, careful on them.


 Not started any orals and TBH not sure if i can be bothered as i'm not aiming for a large gain just more quality so prob wont bother.


----------



## arcticfox

Training going very well at mo and so does the diet "EXTRA FOOD" rather lol.

 Did another PB yesterday on rack pull 140kg x 8 so time to up that, Other lifts getting better, Really should be noting down but i just do my thing.


----------



## arcticfox

Had a fantastic week of training last week, Some very good lifts "FOR ME"

Weight is up to 205.8 this AM  Happy days

Wife's back training as well now which is good, Just wish i had her genetics as she has so much muscle on her legs and does f**k to increase size but now she training again be a mini tank lol.


----------



## arcticfox

Right bit of a update, Been a bit of a s**t few weeks for my bulk.

Head went west, Me and wife have been a mess, I walked out "Back now" was having silly thoughts, Few issues with other family members "One has now passed" so on and so forth, Did not eat much for 2 weeks and weight dropped to 198lb with me still trying to force feed myself food.

Weight this AM was 201.7lb so climbing again BUT Now going to diet for a fun competition at work as of this friday "8th"

Was gonna start dieting for my holiday in Aug in a few weeks anyways so though why not as appetite not the best anyways, Only good thing is strength is still there and a few PBs "Prob due to aggression" due to the stress and frustration.

Will prob be 203-205lb on friday so should be fin being mega ripped for a holiday, Never been that lean before but aiming for around 170-180lb


----------



## arcticfox

Well weight at start of this cut was 201.7lb sat morning.

Already a few lb down HAHAHAHAHAHA.

Current condition as of sat AM









Nothing special but you get the point.


----------



## Eddias

good luck fella hope it goes well


----------



## S123

If you can get ripped in 2 months for your holiday thats very impressive


----------



## arcticfox

S123 said:


> If you can get ripped in 2 months for your holiday thats very impressive


 Its on bud trust me


----------



## anna1

Best of luck honey!

x


----------



## arcticfox

anna1 said:


> Best of luck honey!
> 
> x


 Thank you hun, But i don't need luck, I just do hard work


----------



## arcticfox

Eddias said:


> good luck fella hope it goes well


 Easy money mate


----------



## arcticfox

Well no weigh in update as that will be tomorrow, Been training with a mate who though only young 21 built like a tank, Body been aching all week training with him.

Nice to shake things up and get out of comfort zone, Also been doing bag work MON/WED/FRI which i will do for 4 weeks then add 20 min stair master on TUE/THUR for remaining 4 weeks, This is what i'm doing for cardio.

Defo leaning out already as wife even commented that waist is looking tighter.

Food is around 2500cal a day, Proteins over 200g a day with a split from carbs and fats, I have just cut out all the s**t so feel a little flat LOL


----------



## Sasnak

Good luck with the goals!


----------



## arcticfox

Sasnak said:


> Good luck with the goals!


 Thanks bud


----------



## arcticfox

Well my flexiable dieting is going well, Down from 201.7ln to 194lb in 2 weeks.

Training still good

Current condition.


----------



## ancient_loyal

Checking in, good luck with it pal. You've already changed quite a bit!


----------



## arcticfox

ancient_loyal said:


> Checking in, good luck with it pal. You've already changed quite a bit!


 Got a full on 6 pack now but white as feck so can;t see s**t ahhaahah need more sun LOL


----------



## bornagod

arcticfox said:


> Got a full on 6 pack now but white as feck so can;t see s**t ahhaahah need more sun LOL


 More sun............. are you nuts, the only way you'll possibly get more sun than we're having is by actually being on the sun :lol:

God i love this weather


----------



## arcticfox

bornagod said:


> More sun............. are you nuts, the only way you'll possibly get more sun than we're having is by actually being on the sun :lol:
> 
> God i love this weather


 Today has been nice, Last week was horrid as to fecking hot LOL.

Gonna be suffering come Aug as i have 11 days at the family place in Spain and always over 30c and quite still, Thank feck were having new air con installed LOL


----------



## FelonE1

Oi oi sweetcheeks. How's things?


----------



## arcticfox

FelonE said:


> Oi oi sweetcheeks. How's things?


 Hay Paul long time, How you doing brother


----------



## FelonE1

arcticfox said:


> Hay Paul long time, How you doing brother


 All good my friend thanks


----------



## arcticfox

FelonE said:


> All good my friend thanks


 what u been upto


----------



## FelonE1

Done my shoulder in. Came off gear 3 months ago... Haven't recovered so going back on lol


----------



## bornagod

arcticfox said:


> Today has been nice, Last week was horrid as to fecking hot LOL.
> 
> Gonna be suffering come Aug as i have 11 days at the family place in Spain and always over 30c and quite still, Thank feck were having new air con installed LOL


 Oh nice, it'll be good practice for the weather in spain for you though. We go turkey and im kinda dreading it for hot it'll be


----------



## arcticfox

FelonE said:


> Done my shoulder in. Came off gear 3 months ago... Haven't recovered so going back on lol


 Keep everything slow and steady mate, Don't rush anything.


----------



## arcticfox

bornagod said:


> Oh nice, it'll be good practice for the weather in spain for you though. We go turkey and im kinda dreading it for hot it'll be


 Yeah i hate the stupid heat, I don't mind if i can cool down at some point but u can't so i'm so happy new air con is being installed HAHAHAHAHAH.


----------



## FelonE1

arcticfox said:


> Keep everything slow and steady mate, Don't rush anything.


 I'll try lol


----------



## arcticfox

FelonE said:


> I'll try lol


 Don't try do LOL.

You still with missus


----------



## FelonE1

arcticfox said:


> Don't try do LOL.
> 
> You still with missus


 Yeah...... Much as I'd like to stab her in the face most days haha


----------



## arcticfox

FelonE said:


> Yeah...... Much as I'd like to stab her in the face most days haha


 We all feel the same PMSL


----------



## arcticfox

Morning all, Training going well and signed up to a new gym round corner from me which is more old school which i'm really enjoying.

was 191.4 other day but think ill be closer to 190 end of week.

Legs today's woop woop as legs defo coming on better than ever.


----------



## arcticfox

*So going forward this is my plan for rest of the year.*

Sep - Mid Dec

16 weeks i'm going on a all out war on bulking as this is going to be my last attempt at gaining some good size before next years comps, If it does not go as well as i want i will no longer be keeping up with comp dreams as obv not got the genetics for it.

If does go well i will aim for a comp end of march time.

Drug use will be as follows

600mg Test E - 16 weeks

400mg Deca - 16 weeks

30mg Dbol - 6 weeks

1mg Arimidex P/W

Caber on standby

Going to stick with more basic compound movements and get them number well up as base and add isolation's if i want a little extra.

CAN'T WAIT


----------



## arcticfox

Weight this AM was 189.6 so coming down nicely.

New gym and heavy lifts is killing me lol, Back day today before a night out with wife for some nice scran tonight.


----------



## arcticfox

So had a bad weekend on the food LOL, Was wife's birthday sat so we went out Friday to a tapas bar and must have eaten like 3k cals easy then had a massive BBQ sat with beer and junk food included, Weight was up 2lb next day, Low and behold come Monday with a better eating day Sunday and 189.2lb my lowest weight yet PMSL.

Proper on clean eating now for last 2 weeks.


----------



## arcticfox

Weight this AM was 188.5lb

Nice to see the weight still coming off, Energy levels still pretty good TBH

Lost between 2-4" of my waist which is good but also makes all my work cloths look like a fat mans clothing hahahahah


----------



## arcticfox

So weight still dropping off 188.9lb this AM  Happy days.

Once i get to around 185lb i'll prob just relax the diet ready for holidays woop woop

2 weeks 2 days, Not that i'm counting


----------



## arcticfox

Right another s**t weekend of to much food with the fecking wife, Weight this AM was 191.5lb up like 3lb PMSL prob just water as had a lot of s**t salty foods.

Think today is going to be shoulders and biceps


----------



## arcticfox

Training still going well, Did legs yesterday after a run to gym then i had to run home again WOW what a mistake my legs are now fecked hahahaha.

Weight this AM 187.9lb so weight still coming off, 2 more days and then i'm having a blow out day

This was me last friday


----------

